# Hopping Through The Forest With Bunny Foo Foo



## whitelop (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi everyone! My name is Morgan and my rabbit is Bunny Foo Foo. We just call her Bun. 
I am a 22 year old stay at home mom of an almost 16 month old son named Anderson. 
We live in a small, 90+ year old farm house on 5 acres of land, where we have our small 'farm'. (When I say "we" I say that lightly, because its mostly just "me" with the animals) 
I have two chickens, they're Blue Jersey Giants, although neither one of them are blue. The rooster is a splash, so he's mostly white with a few really nice blue feathers, and the hen is a blue/black. She looks black, but when she gets in the sun you can see the blue sheen to her. We will be adding more chickens to the flock soon, so I can start selling the eggs. 
I have four cats. Three are inside, but go out during the day. They are: Smedley, a rescue from a parking lot. Shes 12 and the mother of Cali, who is 11. 
Then, Smokey, she was a sort of rescue. We lived in an apartment when we were teenagers and the little old cat lady died unexpectedly, so we agreed to take her two cats because her niece didn't know what to do with them. Smokey was only about one when we got her, she was the smartest cat and so sweet. She fit right in. When we moved she came with us and we wouldn't have it any other way. The other cat that I took, was 17 years old and it total kidney failure. So, I caught her one day and took her to my vet and had her put to sleep. Its an unfortunate thing to have to do with a cat you've only met once, but I did the right thing. 
Last but not least in the cats is Bronco, our outside tom cat. He and his sister were dropped off at my house when they were about four weeks old. I found them and fed them. It took them a while to come to us but they stayed around. I had the sister (Sasha) spayed and she stayed here for about six months after that, then disappeared. Bronco is still here and he just got neutered two weeks ago. He is the sweetest tom cat I've ever met and a born mouser, so he's great to have around. 
We also have a dingo dog. His name is Woody and hes constantly under foot. But he is great with my son, he lets my son pull his fur and tail and lets any kid hang on him and pet him. Hes also very protective of my chickens, and had chased away several raccoon's. 

Soon, hopefully we will be adding a few alpacas to our farm, to make it a real farm! I'm in the process of trying to find the right place to get them. I want them for only wool, no showing or breeding. So I've looked at some rescues and I think I found one that I like in PA. Unfortunately we live in SC. But, my husbands family lives in Pittsburgh, so when we go up there in March, we might be able to pick up the alpacas while we're there. As long as they accept my application and we get our barn renovation finished in time. I know it seems like a crazy thing to want, but they're amazing. I always joked with my husband and told him if we get anymore farm type animals, I want it to be alpacas or ostriches. Then last weekend we were in Charleston, SC at the slave market and we found this teddy bear who was super fluffy. I picked him up and could not believe how soft the fur was. It was like petting air it was so soft. I looked at the tag and saw 'alpaca' and made my hub feel it. He didn't know what it was, thought maybe rabbit. But then I told him alpaca and I saw the spark in his eye! We've been talking about it since Sunday and I've almost got him convinced to let me get them! Everyone keep your fingers crossed with me for the alpacas! 

Wow, that was a lot about me! hahahaha. 
I'll share some stuff about Bunny Foo Foo now. She is a 3 year old white mini lop. She has two small reddish spots on her back and her ears have reddish fur. She isn't show quality or anything like that. But she's my sweet girl and I love her dearly. She is very smart. I finally got around to litter training her,(I don't know why I didn't do it sooner) It took her about a week to get a hang of the litter box (different litters and all) and now she is so good at it! She likes the kiln fired pine pellets, its like the equivalent of feline pine, just with a smaller price tag and its for horse stalls. ($8 for a 40# bag) I scoop it out every day and she uses it like an old pro! She doesn't have a NIC cage yet, but once we get our house painted I'm going to build her one. She has one of those gigantic pet store cages that is a little small, but she only stays in there at night. She spends her days roaming my kitchen, rearranging. Stalking my cats and dog, and starring at my son though the baby gate. She probably wonders why he's always screaming at her. He wants to get to her so bad, but I haven't introduced them yet and I'm waiting until he's a little older. She never runs from him though. She loves my cats, especially Smedley, who is the best mama cat EVER. She cleans the bun and cleans Cali(her daughter) and cleans my son. The bun also loves the dog. The dog will sleep in the kitchen and the bun will flop down next to him and relax for a bit. Its a really funny sight. I can never get a picture though because she always gets up to greet me when I come into the kitchen. 

I think thats enough for today, since this is super long. 
Thanks for reading!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Morgan, welcome to RO. Wow you have a nice place. My dream has always to live on a farm. Lucky you.

I can certainly tell you LOVE all your Fur kids alot. They sound lovely too.

Love Bunny Foo Foo's name,she looks adorable. We must see many more pictures of her. ) Cheers

Susan:weee::bunny19


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 19, 2012)

Little bunny foofoo i don't wanna see you pickin up the field mice and bonkin' 'em on the head!

Morgan you're running a zoo there O__O So many kitties and chickens and FOOFOO.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 19, 2012)

My dad tells me I have a petting zoo. 
And when I get my alpacas I really will have one! hahaha. 
I think I found a good farm near by to get the alpacas from, I'm so excited!


----------



## whitelop (Sep 20, 2012)

Last night for dinner I made a roast with carrots and rice. It was pretty good, but not my best. 
But, I made this bread. OMG! This bread was to die for. Its beer bread. It was the first time I've ever made it, I just needed a bread to go with dinner. 
It was the easiest bread to make! It has a crunchy buttery crust all around the outside, and its soft and lovely on the inside. Its a pretty hardy bread, not to be mad into a sandwich. But, it would be perfect with any dinner. Its going to be a staple for dinner from now on! 
If anyone wants the recipe, I'll post it. 

I also walked into my kitchen last night to find my bunny covered in her blanket in her cage. It was soo funny. 
This is what I saw:






Please excuse her dirty newspapers in the corner. Her water bottle has a little leak and she was playing with the paper and left it once it got wet. All clean now though!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 20, 2012)

At one time we had 4 tarantulas, a garter snake,2 mice, 2 iguanas, 2 alligator lizards, 2 cats, 3 dogs, and 4 bunnies and a koi pond with 7 fish and 8 aquariums. Felt like our own pet store. Most of our animals were rescues as I new too many people and seemed to be at the top of their sucker list.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 21, 2012)

Larry, I tend to be at the top of everyone's sucker list too. 
There was a time when we had 4 dogs, 5 cats, 3 chickens and my bun. Two of the dogs were rescues/fosters and have since found their new forever homes, and one that was actually our dog passed away. One of my cats has disappeared, which is sad but we live in the country and sometimes it happens. One of the chickens passed away. We still have the bunny, of course. 
Not to mention that I have found several dogs on the side of the road and brought them home, to find them homes later.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 21, 2012)

Bunny Foo Foo has been very cage aggressive for the last 2 days. She attacked my hand and my mini broom/dust pan has I swept out her cage last night. My mini broom took the brunt of the attack. The last time she was like this, she bit my thumb nail when I was trying to feed her and put a hole in the middle of my nail. 
I just tried to feed her half a grape and she lounged at me. I guess she's having some hormonal issues right now. :/ She is usually very docile and has only ever bitten me that one time. I can usually feed her the smallest thing from my hand and she'll eat it with no problem. Even when she's in the cage. 
She is also making a lot of cecal poops and leaving them everywhere while she's out running around. I made a thread about it because I was a little concerned. I did order a sample of Sherwood Forest food to see how she liked it and if it was worth ordering regularly. Maybe that will help with the cecals and I'm going to start measuring out her pellets. I haven't been measuring them. 
So hopefully she'll be less cage aggressive soon. I'm going to make arrangements to have her spayed soon, maybe that will help.


----------



## LakeCondo (Sep 21, 2012)

Spaying should help. Does she have enough time out of the cage?


----------



## whitelop (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh yes. I open her cage at 6am and leave it open until around midnight when i go to bed. Sometimes she comes out and is out all day long then other times she only comes out in the evenings. She has the choice to be out al the time though.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 21, 2012)

Peter and Commander Bun-Bun used to show hutch aggression which I mostly ignored till they bit and drew blood. I grabbed them up and flipped them on their back, while discussing that I was sad that they acted in that fashion and would appreciate less biting. Two times was all it took as rabbits are very fast learners--treating them in the manner that an alpha rabbit would is also a key part to getting them to behave. They were both neutered, so it wasn't hormone behavior, just normal rabbit/territorial behavior. If you've established yourself as the Alpha, they will defer to you in most cases.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 21, 2012)

I've had to do the same thing with my rooster. He gets put on the ground if he tries to come at me.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm a little slow at getting to read people's bunny blogs. It's hard enough to keep up with the regular posts.

I absolutely love old homes. How nice that you have a 90yr old house on a mini-farm to boot!

My very first rabbit was also named Foo Foo. I was in my early/mid twenties when I got him too.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 22, 2012)

I love old houses! My house is TINY and old and it leans like crazy. hahaha. None of my floors are even, but it makes for a good game of rolling the ball by yourself for my son! He likes it. But in spite of all thats wrong with this house, we love it! We try to fix things little by little, as to not shock the house. (because yes, it has a mind of its own.) 
But, I love this house!


----------



## whitelop (Sep 22, 2012)

As some of you may know, I'm trying to get a bunderground railroad up and running to get a rabbit from Arizona. Blue Eyes is the one who found the rabbit and has been a huge help with talking to the Petco people. Megz (CosmosMomma) has stepped in with a gusto and is trying to help us form the railroad. Along with Patti (slavetoabunny), who has set up the last leg of the railroad. 

I know that some of you probably think that there are rabbits everywhere that could be adopted. My animal control/shelter doesn't have any rabbits right now that I'm aware of and the rescues have a better chance of adopting them out. I haven't ever encountered a rabbit at a Petco. I've seen them at pet stores and it makes me sick, because I know that I can't take 20 rabbits home. I just pray that they find a good home that will love and take care of them. But this rabbit in Arizona. He's a larger breed 5 year old rabbit that someone dropped off because their kids were bored with him. At first when I read it, I thought "oh just another sad story for a poor rabbit" Then I looked at my Bun who hopped in front of the gate into my view and I knew that no one would want to adopt an older large rabbit. (We think its either a french lop or a french lop mix, so a bigger rabbit, but not a giant breed) My bun is 3 years old, she'll be 4 in spring and I know that if god forbid she had to go somewhere like that no one would want to adopt her. She is adorable sure, but shes big and older. Not old at all. But not a baby, which is what people want. Only the babies. 
They only want puppies and kittens too, how many older dogs get adopted out? Not that many. 

Anyways, so as I sat there for a minute looking at my buns adorable old face, I knew that I had to do something for this rabbit in AZ. 
I haven't even seen a picture of him yet, I'm just going on Suzette's word that he's adorable and fluffy. But even if he wasn't, I wouldn't care. He could have one ear and 3 legs and I wouldn't care at all. 

My whole point of this is to explain why I want the rabbit, and hope that it helps get up stops/legs for the bunderground railroad from AZ to at least TN. 
So can anyone who hasn't already volunteered, please volunteer to help us? There is another thread, its called Bunderground RR coming through. It has the map and the list of legs. But if anyone is off the beaten trail and not on the city list of legs, you can still help to. 
I feel bad because I'm pleading with you guys now, but I feel like this rabbit should be at my house with me, and bonding with my Bun Foo. 
Help if you can, if you can't...wish us all luck! 
Thanks for reading!


----------



## whitelop (Sep 22, 2012)

I just got my sample of Sherwood Forest food! I'm so excited to try it. I just mixed some in with Foo's regular pellets. She ate some of it, but I don't know if it was the Sherwood or regular.
I was actually surprised that the Sherwood got here today, I ordered it Thursday. Thats some pretty good service! Hopefully she'll like it and I can order some more. 

She's still being cage aggressive today and about took my hand off when I went to feed her. Forget about taking her litter box out to scoop, I'll have to do that when she gets out of her cage.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 4, 2012)

What? Does my dewlap make me look fat? 






Sorry for the shotty picture quality and all the poop on the floor. hahah. The poop bomb went off! 

So far tonight, I've been chinned to near death, I've been hopped over 748 times, and I've been nose bonked. She's peed on the blanket I'm sitting on and knocked my drink over into my lap. I've been sitting in the kitchen floor with Foo for 4 hours and we've had a good time. She goes between my back and the kitchen cabinets, then jumps over my legs and back around. I've been her personal play toy tonight. She can't really binky because of the hardwood floors, but she'll 500 like crazy and skid into something. 

The only thing is, I think she may be in LOVE with me. hahaha. God, I gotta get her fixed! 

But, its been a good night; spent with my Bun Bun Foo.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't know why photobucket hates me so and won't let me resize these pictures! Ahhh. Stupid technology.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 4, 2012)

Morgan, I finally got around to reading your entire blog! I think I have here and there before but never all of it.

I knew you had a mini farm but I had no idea that many animals! How fun. I'm sure with your son and animals you have barely any time to yourself.

Do you have plans to get bunny foo foo spayed? I bet that sure would help with cage aggression.

She sounds like quite the character! I'll be watching for more bunny foo foo updates. And oh, if you feel like it I'd love to see a picture of you!!!


----------



## whitelop (Oct 4, 2012)

I do plan on getting her spayed, at first it was just finding the vet to do it. My vet doesn't usually spay buns, but I ran into him at the store a week or two ago and he said he would spay her for me. I guess, it helps when you've been going to the same vet for 20 years. hahaha. So, now I just have to make the appointment. 
I feel like getting her spayed will definitely help with the cage aggression and help with her potty habits. She still poops up a storm on the floor, but pees only in the box. 
She is a character, she's so funny. She does crazy things, but she makes me laugh. 

It is very hard to get time for myself in. haha. I'm usually okay with no 'me' time, but I need at least a break a month to get out of the house and do something without child and animals. 
But its alright, I love my little farm and my son! 
Besides, I think I was made for this life. For apron wearing, cooking, doing yard work, tending the kids and animals. I think I was born in the wrong time period. lol.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 7, 2012)

So, Foo has been a bad bun for the last few days! She keeps pulling her blanket into her litter box. I don't know whats going on with her, but she just lost a blanket for the night. I put some hay in for her to munch and sleep on, so she'll be fine. She's so silly. I think she's mad at me because I didn't let her out last night. 

Anyways, here is a picture of me. Please excuse how awful I look, it was a long day at an outdoor birthday party and then my in-laws. I spilled chinese food on my shirt, thats why I only have a tank top on. hahaha. Its just be a long day!


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 7, 2012)

Aww great picture! Now I can put a face with your name 

Foo's ears are hysterical. Funny bunny.

Yes Agnes spay definetly helped with stray poops, she hardly ever pooped outside her box after the spay. Except now she's mark dropping becuz of Archie....

I know what you mean about being born in the wrong time period. I'm very old fashioned about some things too. I love handling all the "girl chores" as I call them, in the house and my hubby does the boy ones  I do all the cleaning and laundry and cooking, I LOVE staying home and just caring for the house and my son. I know it's not for everyone but I adore it, I could be content being a homemaker for the rest of my life.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 8, 2012)

I feel like I've neglected Foo for the last few days and by the looks shes been giving me, she feels like I have been too! 
Its been a stressful weekend, a birthday party and wake on Saturday and on Sunday a funeral that took most of the day.
On top of trying to figure out what to do with the chickens this winter and trying to figure out how to keep them the warmest. And of course my regular duties of the house. We're trying to get our wood stove ready for this winter and that has been a process in itself. hahaha. 

Sometimes I really feel like I need to get her a friend, but I'm so nervous about it! I try to be everything she needs, her friend, her care provider, but I'm not enough and I don't always have enough time. But who does! 
I know shes mad at me, I haven't been able to really let her out for free time in the last 2 days. She won't even come up to the front of the cage when I come into the kitchen! She just sits in the corner of the cage with one ear up looking at me like "yeah mom, I'm still here! Its been 42 hours since you let me out last! I'm mad." 

I don't know if I should find her a friend or not. Ughhh, any suggestions?


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 8, 2012)

*whitelop wrote: *


> I feel like I've neglected Foo for the last few days and by the looks shes been giving me, she feels like I have been too!
> Its been a stressful weekend, a birthday party and wake on Saturday and on Sunday a funeral that took most of the day.
> On top of trying to figure out what to do with the chickens this winter and trying to figure out how to keep them the warmest. And of course my regular duties of the house. We're trying to get our wood stove ready for this winter and that has been a process in itself. hahaha.
> 
> ...



that is how it started for me!!! haha, Those same thoughts...and look where I am, bonding as we speak 

I know what you mean. I felt pulled in a million directions sometimes and would feel uber guilty if I couldn't spend enough time with Agnes. And boy do they let you know you are lacking, huh? Agnes did the same thing. Just sulked a bit. And then I dont' know if it was my imagination but she just seemed a bit lackluster lately. I wondered if she just wanted a rabbit friend to chat with while I was gone. haha

So I found myself searching shelter rescues. Reading up on bonding. I wuold suggest you do the same. Even visit a few buns too. See if you can arrange a bunny date (after she's spayed of course) just start the initial steps.

I was SO nervous too. Like I mean sometimes at night I would wake up stressed about deciding to get another bun. WTH? Who does that?! Me evidently.....

But now that I'm doing it...omg its SO fun. Like, its stressful still and I'm no where near the end. If I have to take Archie back I'm not sure how I'm gonna handle that because I'm seriously falling in love with the lil guy, but anyway, Ive really enjoyed it. I like watching their personalities, I like seeing the unique differences. I like watching the bonding process and blogging about it and seeing where it takes us. 

I think if you are willing to do the research and put in the time, its a positive thing. Of course there could be fighting and it might not work, but you'll never know unless you try.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks Lisa! 
I know its a huge decision to make. I made the decision to get another bunny when I found out about Scruffles. That didn't work and I was devastated by that. And I was going into that completely blind on how that was going to go, but I just felt it was going to work. 
I think I'm going to start looking at rescues in my area and see if I can find a bun I'm interested in. I've looked since Scruffles, but I haven't seen any buns that I really feel a connection to. Sure, they're ALL adorable and its sad they don't have homes, but none of them tug at my heartstrings like Scruffles. ahaha That sounds nuts. 
I need to also look into bunny dating, to see if the shelter near me or a rescue near me will allow dating. After she gets spayed of course. I'm going to make the appointment soon for her. 

I'm also nervous that Foo will be unbondable. Shes been alone with me for her whole life. So that would suck, but I would be prepared for having two cages and separate buns for their whole lives. I could handle that I think. 

Ughhh. I'm just going to take my time looking.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 9, 2012)

I think I may have found a bun that I would like for Foo to go on a date with. I can't post the picture because its being stupid, but here is the link http://www.petharbor.com/pet.asp?uaid=CHRL.A1038457
I'm pretty sure that he's a mini lop, it said that he's a tri color, but the picture isn't a good quality. I've looked at this rabbit before, they changed the picture. I looked at him before I saw Scruffles, I thought about this rabbit while I was trying to get Scruffles, so maybe hes the rabbit that I'm supposed to have. 
I'm going to call the shelter tomorrow and see if they allow bunny speed dates. He's neutered, but she isn't spayed. That kind of sucks, but I can't have her spayed and ready to go see him by the weekend. Does her not being spayed really matter that much?


----------



## JBun (Oct 9, 2012)

I think it just depends on the personalities of the rabbits, and also how long ago he got neutered. I had a neutered male and unspayed female bonded (she's spayed now)and they got along fine but that's mostly because of his laid back and tolerant personality. She would pester him because of her hormones, but he either put up with it or hopped away somewhere where she wouldn't bug him.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 10, 2012)

Awww he is super cute!! I see the tri color in the picture. I think there is some brown on his head. How adorable 

As far as dating before shes spayed....well, not sure. Because if it doesn't go good it MAY be because of her hormones so you may not be able to tell......

Here is my opinion on dating. After going through this myself, I think dating is good for one thing only. To find out if they are going to outright want to KILL each other. If they don't, then no matter what happens at the date I still think it will take the same amount of work to get them to bond. Unless of course it was love at first sight which unfortunately is so rare.....

So anyway, moral of the story I think most any buns can be bonded. Not all. I know there are the ones out there that will fight to the death, but if they aren't that type (to fight to the death) then I think it could work. Whether they scuffle a little, ignore each other, hump, whatever, it will just take time to get that bond to happen.

That being said I don't want to give you too much false hope because there are bonds that just won't work. There have been a couple stories on RO recently about that. And its stressful too. So it just depends on when it gets to be too much for bunnies and owner too.

Find out when he was neutered. If he was just neutered he could still get your girl pregnant. And then in the meantime I would make an appt. to get your girl spayed too. 

Let us know what you decide to do!!!


----------



## whitelop (Oct 10, 2012)

Hes been at the shelter since August, so I'm willing to bet, they neutered him when he got there. So its been a few months. He's also 2 years old, so he may have been neutered by his original owner. I don't know what his backstory is. He is just a bun that I saw and I felt a little connection to. I think I'm going to wait to do dating for Foo until after she's spayed and healed. I just talked to my husband again last night about getting her spayed and he said to go for it. (I have to talk to him repeatedly because he never remembers anything I say! Typical man.) So hopefully that will be happening soon. 

But getting her spayed brings me to all kinds of new worries! Shes older and I know sometimes it doesn't go well with older buns. She'll be 4 in March, so I would like to get her spayed before she turns 4. The good thing is, the vet that I'm taking her to, to get spayed is very rabbit savvy. He's a rabbit show judge and travels all over judging shows, he owns rabbits and sees them on a regular basis. So I feel comfortable in that, but I'm still worried. 

My mind is constantly racing with rabbit worries!


----------



## whitelop (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm about to start making pumpkin pie for my husbands birthday, but I only have one egg. I'm waiting on my hen to lay another egg so I can make 1 pie! hahaha.
Now I'm going to butter her up with some wild bird seed, to promote that egg laying!


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh that's good if he's been there since august. You are right he's probably neutered and hormones are gone.

As far as bunny foo foes spay, don't worry. Easier said than done, I know, because I was nervous too but it all went SO good. Her age is fine. I was told that the risks don't go up until age 5 so she's got plenty of time there. It sounds like you have a great rabbit vet which in my opinion makes all the difference. My vet specializes in rabbits and when I compare Agnes's spay story to other ones I've heard I think hers was so smooth because of our vet. And wait til she's spayed I bet you will be glad! Her litterbox skills could improve, her pee will smell better and chances are she will live longer. It's the best decision 

I know what you mean about worrying, I never stop either


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 10, 2012)

whitelop wrote:


> I'm about to start making pumpkin pie for my husbands birthday, but I only have one egg. I'm waiting on my hen to lay another egg so I can make 1 pie! hahaha.
> Now I'm going to butter her up with some wild bird seed, to promote that egg laying!



Ah! That's so cute! My life is so different. I'd go to the store and buy some, you butter up your hen so she lays one. I love it!


----------



## whitelop (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks Lisa, for putting my mind at ease a little. I'll always be a worrier, I worry constantly about everything. Especially my animals. 

Still no egg yet. hahah. I'm going to have to get my hub to stop at the store on the way home to get some, so I can make the other pie and some muffins. I think I need more hens!


----------



## whitelop (Oct 11, 2012)

Well tonight has just been a hell night. 
What started it was, I had to listen to what FIL had to say, second hand through my husband. That succeeded in p*ssing me off. Hes just a crazy wack-a-doodle who should be committed. 

Then, the real icing on the cake. Bunny Foo Foo has something wrong with her. Her butt is really stained and matted. I can't usually brush her, she just will not allow it. I try to pluck the fur from her butt and dampen my hands to get the fur out, but it doesn't work. So, I've noticed for the last 2 weeks I guess, that her butt is really stained and crunchy. I finally got around to giving her a butt bath tonight and as I had her flipped over and clipping her nails, I realized how bad it was. 
She doesn't have urine scald or anything, but the fur is SO matted and horrible. I'm crying right now, thinking about it. So I tried to trim some of the fur away, but I was so scared of hurting her. I got a little bit, then stopped. I just can't believe that I didn't notice it and I can't believe that I didn't give her a bath before this, when I first saw how dirty she looked. 
So, as I'm holding her on her back in the crook of my arm I see something out of the corner of my eye, its a HUGE freaking spider! It came out of no where, so I'm cussing to myself about this stupid gigantic spider. Of course there were no shoes near me, so I had to tip toe around this **** spider to find a book. I killed it! 
Foo sat on the couch with me for a while after I clipped her nails and some of her fur. I feel so bad, because I know I really stressed her out tonight. After the third time I flipped her over (which she does not usually tolerate) she just gave up. She quit fighting me holding her like that and it broke my heart. 
I put her back in the kitchen and she seemed okay. I was cleaning out her cage and this HUGE grasshopper comes from some corner and scares the hell out of Foo. Poor thing, she skidded across the kitchen so fast. I didn't think she would be scared like that of a grasshopper, but she was terrified of it. Thats just a perk of living in the country, critters. Everywhere. 
I cleaned out her cage and had to put something over the litter so she wouldn't be putting her butt in it. 
I couldn't find that lighting grate stuff that people use, I looked last week. So the only thing I have is a cookie cooling rack. hahah. I put it on top of the litter box with pipe cleaners! I couldn't find the zip ties, they have mysteriously disappeared. 

Anyways, I have to make an appointment at the vet for Foo, first thing in the morning, so I can see whats going on with her butt. I really hope its nothing bad, because I don't know what I would do. I'm really nervous about it. I've never taken her to this vet before. She's only been one time and the vet wasn't super rabbit savvy and it made me uncomfortable. He was really nice, but that was just for allergies. This is something big. But the vet that I'll be taking her to, he is really experienced with rabbits. 

So everyone just send good thoughts Foo's way and lets just hope she doesn't have good cleaning habits. 

Wow, that was really long. ahhh, I don't think I'll sleep tonight because I'm so worried about her. 
I'll keep y'all posted about the vet. If I can't get in tomorrow, I'll try for Friday.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh goodness what a night for you. Topped off with giant grasshoppers and spiders! Yikes!

Think of it this way, her fur issue is an outside the body problem and barring any other issues she should be fine.

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## whitelop (Oct 11, 2012)

No vet trip today, because my husband woke up with his a$s on his shoulders this morning. 
I'm not happy with him at all. I would like to call him a lot of things right now, but I'll keep those to myself. 

Hopefully, I'll be able to take her tomorrow. Everyone keep your fingers crossed that my husband doesn't wake up tomorrow with his panties in a bunch.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 12, 2012)

I accidently left Foo out of her cage last night! hahaha. When I went to check on her last night to put her to bed, she was already in her cage. I guess I forgot to shut the door. My husband got up this morning and said, "oh, hey rabbit! You're out early" Too bad, she wasn't out early, she was out STILL. She did fine and the kitchen is totally rabbit proofed, so theres nothing that can hurt her. 

I just thought it was funny. 

About her bum issues. My husband is being really difficult about taking her to the vet, he thinks I'm just jumping the gun on taking her. She isn't spayed, so her litter box habits aren't perfect, she will still pee in the corner of her cage. I've already made it so her butt doesn't touch the litter when its wet and her butt did look a little better yesterday. She doesn't have any bedding, so when she pees in her cage and I don't catch it in time, she will walk through it. I'm going to attach her litter box to the side of her cage so she can't move it around anymore and she'll only pee in the box. The corner that she pees in is the only corner and its usually where the litter box is, but she moves it around everywhere. 
So maybe, she is just getting in the pee and thats whats going on. I still think I need to take her to the groomer and get her fur trimmed down a little so its not matted looking anymore. 
If it doesn't get any better with attaching her litter box so it won't move, then I'll take her to the vet and my husband will be more open to it. Ughh its just irritating.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 12, 2012)

Your husband is fine with her getting spayed right? So why doesn't he want a vet visit with this?

But anyway, you might be able to take care of it on your own if he still is so upset about taking her to the vet. I don't know how bad it is, but maybe try baby wipes? Also, if careful, you can try and cut off as much fur as possible from her bum?

No matter if you decide to get another bun or not, spaying her probably is the best idea anyway. It will most likely help with her litterbox skills AND if this fur thing seems unresolvable from your end, maybe you could have the vet shave her/cut out mats while she is under anesthesia??


----------



## whitelop (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't work, so I don't have any money of my own. 
Trust me, I'm irritated and I feel really broken right now about all of it. I don't understand why he doesn't want me to take her to the vet. It doesn't make any sense. He DOES want to get her spayed because he wants her potty habits to improve and he wants her to live a long happy life, but I guess he doesn't want me to take her if its something that I can fix at home. He's being very difficult right now and I just want to scream at him. (I know its contradictory for him to want to get her spayed and not want to take her to the vet right now)

I'm going to get him to hold her tonight so I can trim the fur as much as I can. Its so scary to do though! I tried and got some of it the other night but I had to stop because I was doing it by myself and I was terrified! 

I think that if I try to remedy it at home first for a few days and if it doesn't work, then he'll be more willing to let me take her to the vet. I'm super stressed out about it, I've barely slept in 2 nights.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 13, 2012)

Day 4 of no bum touching wet litter in litter box. 
Foo's butt appears to be the cleanest I've seen it in 2 weeks. It is still stained, but the staining isn't nearly as dark as it was just a few days ago. Her fur doesn't look as matted and crunchy as it was. I have been trying to brush out that area of fur, to help with the matting. She seems to be doing a good job of cleaning and getting the fur back to white. 
So after she cleans it doesn't negate the cleaning by sitting on wet litter. (I use wood pellets) 
I'm still going to attach her litter box to the side of her cage so she can't move it around, but it seems that her butt touching the litter was the major problem. 

I'm going to keep an eye on her butt still, to see if any more problems arise, but I think I may have solved it by putting something over the litter. 

It makes me feel so much better to see her butt the cleanest its been in a while! It puts my mind to ease a little bit, but I have to give it more time before my mind is completely settled.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 15, 2012)

Foo's butt looks SO much better! 
This is I think day 4 or 5 for putting something on top of her litter box so her butt doesn't touch the wet litter, and this is day 1 for her litter box being attached to the wall. So far so good, she hasn't peed anywhere in her cage except the litter box. I also found that one of her water bottles leaked, so I took that one out. I'll either fix it or get a new one. I like her to have two bottles. 
I thought I would share the pictures of her butt, from before(when I figured out how dirty she was) and now(from tonight)

Before: (October 1)






Now: (October 14)





As you can see, she is still stained. The staining is lighter though. You can also see that she is no longer matted and crunchy looking. I felt her fur and she is much softer than she was before. I'm trying to brush her at least every other day, if I can't get to her daily. So that will help a lot I think. 
I'm so glad that I've got it figure out now! I'm still keeping an eye on it though! 

Yay for clean bunny butts!


----------



## JBun (Oct 15, 2012)

It does look alot better. I bet you're so relieved to have that problem solved.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 18, 2012)

So, I've been sick for the last few days and I swear, when I don't feel good the whole house suffers. haha. 
We've been eating out because I don't have the energy to cook and I've been looking at the same few dishes in my sink since yesterday, but I just don't feel like washing them. (****, not having a dishwasher) 
The only one I've been really taking care of is my son. Duhh. 
So Foo hasn't been out of her cage very much in the last few days, and she is totally shunning me. 

Her butt looks so much better! Since I ziptied the litter box to the cage, she hasn't peed in her cage at all and since I took the leaky water bottle out, there has been no liquid for her to walk in, so no dirty butt. 

I let her out tonight and she has pooped so many poops in the floor! She refuses to use the second litter box that I have out of her cage for her. She does poop in her cage, but pees only in the litter box (now, hahaha) I just don't understand! She doesn't make any sense. I put her poops in the new litter box, and she's gotten in it to eat the hay, but refuses to poop in the box. Geez. 

Oh and I'm getting her spayed in November! For my birthday present. hahaha. I know that when I get her spayed, she will be better in the litter box, but until then...


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 18, 2012)

UHg so sorry you were sick! My house is the same way when I'm sick. So much doesn't get done.

That is great that you are getting her spayed. I bet you will see a huge change in her pooping.

Glad her butt is doing better!!


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 18, 2012)

"When mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy!"


----------



## whitelop (Oct 20, 2012)

As some of you may know, I'm thinking about switching Foo to a no pellet diet. I posted a thread about it, to get some opinions and I didn't know that some people felt so strongly about pellets. Even in reading online about rabbit diet and its really hard to find anything that says they don't need pellets. I know I'm not the only one who has thought about this, there were several people in my thread who said they had been thinking about it. 
Then there were several people who are totally against taking pellets away. I just don't understand that. Pellets were created for meat rabbits. They were made to put weight on rabbits fast, to be affordable for a meat farm and whether the nutrition in the pellets THEN were up to par was besides the point, because the rabbits weren't alive long enough to show signs of malnutrition. I don't want to say much more about meat rabbits, I don't want to get in trouble. 
I know that pellets have come a long way since they were first created, I know that companies strive to make pellets the best they can. But, they still sell the pellets with all the extra stuff in them. Thats no good. A lot of the things that I've read have also said, that because pellets are dry they don't really go with the way rabbits eat. They need a lot of moisture and the pellets don't give them any moisture as they're eating them. 

The more I've thought about it and the more I've looked into it, the more I just don't think that MY rabbit needs the pellets. I'm not trying to get anyone to jump on my band wagon or change the way they feed their rabbit. The way everyone feeds, is up to them. We all have a general idea of what they should eat, but in the end, we aren't experts. Myself included. I am NOT a rabbit expert or an expert on nutrition. 

From all that I've read, I've learned the nutritional facts on all the listed rabbit safe foods. I've learned the vitamins and minerals they have in them, not the levels of course, because I can't test them. But I have a general idea of what is in them. So I have a general idea of what foods Foo will need every day, to cover all the vitamins and minerals that she needs. 

It will probably be more expensive than just buying pellets, but it will make me feel better because I will know what I'm feeding her. 
I had a bad experience with a dog food recall a few months ago and I learned some things about the facility that made my dog food, it didn't make me very happy. 
I also feed my chickens in a mostly free range environment. They get about 10% grain/layer mash and 90% free range, foraging. I know most of what they're eating, so I know what I'm eating. 

I'm sorry I just went on a pellet rampage, but I'm just a little irritated with somethings. 

Once again; I'm not trying to offend anyone and I'm not trying to start any problems with my views on pellets. They're just pellets! So I don't want anyone to think that I'm trying to talk anyone into switching, because I'm sure this diet isn't right for all rabbits. I'm just trying to share what I learn about the rabbit safe foods and share the things I've learned about no pellet diets. 

Geez, I'm done now!


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 20, 2012)

People feel threatened when someone makes a decision that challenges their own. That is why people are anti no pellet diet. There is also literature out there that supports a pellet diet so they take that as THE only source and right way. Which is obviously incorrect. There is tons of research and several vets that have proven that pellets are not necessary.

I think it's great you want what is best for your foo. I also think that feeding pellets in the correct way has no bearing on quality or length of life. So for me the work involved and the money needed to feed a no pellet diet isn't worth it for me but that's not to say it's not for you. Some people want to and can put in the extra time and money needed for a no pellet diet and I think that is great!

Don't let this stress you out that much. Dry rabbit foods will always be fed just like dry cat foods and dog foods and bird foods. So there will always be people who think that is the only way. But you know it's not


----------



## whitelop (Oct 20, 2012)

I think I've figured out the feeding of Foo. Right now she is getting 1/4 cup of pellets, to cut her back slowly.(she was at 1/2 cup before) 
I've read that its suggested that you feed 1 cup of greens per 2 lbs of body weight. So, thats 3 cups for Foo everyday. Or they say that you can feed them a mound of greens that is the size of the whole rabbit. It works out that 3 cups is about the size of Foo! hahaha. Its kind of funny. 

So I think what I'll do with the greens, is feed them 1 cup morning, noon and night. With pellets in the afternoon like normal and of course hay all the time. She'll pretty much have food all the time. I'm going to keep the pellets where they are at 1/4 for a week or so then start tapering them down a little at a time, so it doesn't upset her. 

She seems to love the amount of greens shes getting, she seems super happy in her bunny sized mound of greens! Then she goes into a food coma and flops out! 

I just don't know what to do with all the hay that needs to be in her cage. I have a hay manager, but she doesn't really like it. She eats the hay out of it, but she doesn't eat enough out of it. I put hay on top of her litter box and she eats that. I have a second litter box that she doesn't use. Should I fill that up with hay and put it in her cage? She knows which litter box is hers and I don't think she would be pottying in the hay box. 
Right now, I'm just putting handfuls of hay in her cage for her, but she scatters it around. She lays in it and eats while she's laying in it. haha. She's super lazy!


----------



## whitelop (Oct 21, 2012)

I was just sitting on the couch with Foo, brushing her. Everything was good, I decided to lay down with her, she was eating some salad. She laid down next to me, not flopped, but laying. 
She gets up and starts to walk around on the couch, comes to and from eating salad, chinning me, biting my shirt and the towel she was on. 
Then...she peed on the couch TWICE! Well, she peed on the towel and then on the couch. She was just marking the couch because she's never been on this one. Thank god, I have so much stain remover. Sometimes I guess it pays off the have messy animals and a messy child. 
At least now she has marked and chinned the couch as hers and she won't pee on it again...hopefully! 

Silly rabbit, the litter box is for peeing!


----------



## whitelop (Oct 22, 2012)

She's INSANE! Foo has been going crazy since I let her out of her cage tonight. She's taken thirty 500 laps around the kitchen, shes skidding into everything, shes jumping in and out of her cage. She's over turning her new hay box thing. She is going nuts! 
Its so funny to watch. She got her last cup of greens for the night and a few papaya things and now shes wired! She is throwing around my husbands shoes. (I'm surprised she can even stand to be around them, much less put them in her mouth. They're yard shoes and they STINK! haha)

I think less pellets and more hay/greens has made her feel more spry!


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 22, 2012)

UHg yes, Agnes went through a couch peeing phase before she got spayed. There is something about couches! They are soft, smell like us, it's like an invite for rabbit pee 

That is great she is feeling so good! I love a happy bun


----------



## whitelop (Oct 23, 2012)

I got Foo some oxbow botanical hay today. It smells so good! I wanted to give her a better variety, so now she has orchard grass, timothy and botanical. I also think I've figured out her hay situation. I had her second litter box that she never used. So, I put the hay in the box. Last night, she kept dumping the hay out of it and when she left it in the box, she peed in it. I took the box out and left her with some hay. 
So tonight, I had an idea. I put all the different hays in the box, then put her greens under some of the hay. So she would have to get INTO the box to eat the greens, eating hay while she was in the box. I left her real litter box dirty so she would smell her pee and know not to pee in the hay. 
I hope that it works, but I might have to attach the hay box to the side of the cage too so she can't move it around. (shes a nutter) 
She did get into the box to get the greens and ate some of the botanical hay. I think she likes it. She did poop in the hay, which is alright as long as she doesn't pee in it. 

I just have to share this too. Y'all know I don't really care for my MIL. Tonight we went over there for dinner before she goes back to Chicago. We were watching a particularly disturbing episode of Hoarders. (I love that show so much, its actually a little sick.) We were talking about hoarding and how most hoarders have an abundance of cats. Cats are usually the tell tale sign of being a hoarder. I have cats and I'm not a hoarder, so its not a rule, just an observation. So while, we talking about cats she says to me "people with more than one cat are usually on their way to being crazy" I just looked at her. I asked her what she meant and she said "well, you've seen the crazy old ladies with a ton of cats, so crazyness and cats kind of go hand in hand." I just laughed at her and didn't say anything. 
I have four cats, does that mean that I'm 3 steps into crazy town? I mean, I could be 3 steps in. So what, I put Foo's dried papaya things in the fruit bowl with our fruit, I just went to the organic grocery store and ONLY bought things for Foo. So I bake things for my chickens, does that make me crazy? 

Well maybe, but oh well.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 23, 2012)

Well Foo bit me this morning and did some damage. Her cage aggression comes and goes, I guess like mood swings or PMS. So this week, she hasn't been very cage aggressive. I reached into her cage to check her hay for pee. 
She sniffed my hand and it was fine. Then I was petting her and talking to her, it was a little cold in my kitchen so I was checking her ear temp and BAM! She turned and bit my first finger and did damage. I had to put 2 bandaids on it because the neosporin made the first one a little slippery. I've bled through both bandaids. 

I know that I shouldn't have reached into her cage because its her area, but I needed to check her hay. She's usually aggressive but I was petting her in her cage yesterday and it was okay. A different day I guess.

She bit me one time about a year ago, I was feeding her a piece of hay and she bit my thumb and put a hole in the middle of my thumb nail. I don't know if she bit me that time because she was mad or if she bit me accidentally because I was feeding her. I can feed her even the tiniest pieces of food and she doesn't get my fingers. 

I'm so upset with this. I cried because it hurt so bad and then I cried because I couldn't believe she bit me. 

I guess the silver lining would be, she didn't pee in her new hay box.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 24, 2012)

I went into the kitchen to get a granola bar and I looked over at Foo and she had a mouthful of hay. I ran and got my phone and took some pictures. They're dark and not very good.(My house is all wood and its so dark in here all the time) I also couldn't get her to stand still and take a good picture. She kept running around and digging in her blanket. I don't know why she is doing this, but its cute. 















^I thought this one was funny because she has airplane ears and hay!


----------



## JBun (Oct 24, 2012)

Awww, Foo wants to build a nest. It's so cute when they do that.

I hate it when my rabbits bite me. I have one really cage aggressive rabbit. I had her since she was tiny, but she gets scared about things, so I don't know that she's aggressive or just nervous about me reaching in her cage, except with her, she'll try and bite everytime I reach in there. Yet once I'm holding her, she loves to snuggle :?


----------



## whitelop (Oct 24, 2012)

Foo is the same way. I can pick her up when shes out and I pet her all I want, but most of the time when I reach my hand into her cage she will lounge at me. I thought she was going to be okay today, because she was letting me pet her and everything. Then she just snapped! 

Next month she's getting spayed, maybe that will help. Probably not though, because she's older and shes already pretty set in her ways. It might help with the wanting to build a nest though. She's silly.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 25, 2012)

The photos with the hay in her mouth is hilarious. Do you remember me posting a question (and photo) of my niece's rabbit doing the very thing?

I went back to find the post and this is what you wrote on there..,

"I would LOVE it if my bun ran around with grass in her mouth like that!"

Looks like your wish came true!! How funny!


----------



## whitelop (Oct 25, 2012)

LOL Suzette, I do remember that post! That is too funny! I was thinking about it when I posted the pics of Foo. I just could not remember for the life of me who posted it. 
Buns are so crazy!


On a bun unrelated note, I made a rice heating pad tonight for myself. I got some cute fabric to cover the rice sack. I sewed it all myself and I don't usually sew more than a button on. I have it on my back right now and this sucker is GREAT! 
I'm going to make 1 huge one for the chickens, so I can stick it in their house when it gets below freezing. I think I'll make a smaller one too for the animals if the need should arise. 
How I made it is, I took an old pillow case and cut the sewn corner off, so there were 2 closed sides and 2 open sides. I sewed up 1 side and then poured the rice into the pouch, then sewed the last side up so the rice was in an inner pouch. Then I sewed up the outer decorative pouch and put the inner pouch into it. It looks good, not perfect; but I'm pretty proud of it! 
I've had a pretty crafty day today, I cleaned out my bathtub drain with a homemade drain cleaner of baking soda and vinegar. It didn't work. haha. 
I also made my own hamburger helper type thing. I cooked hamburger meat, used one of those new cheese recipe starter things by progresso I think, and then some velveta cheese and noodles. It wasn't very healthy, but it was pretty good! I'm going to add some steamed broccoli into it for lunch tomorrow, that will be delish. 

Oh and last thing, because I've been rambling on tonight. I quit smoking. I've been sick this last week or so and I figured it would be a good time to quit. My husband said that he would quit to since I quit. (We don't smoke in the house, so no worries!)
Thanks for reading!


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 25, 2012)

Aww the bite thing has to be hard. I would feel so conflicted if my pet who I loved bit me like that! Too bad she has the cage aggression but it sounds like she's fine everywhere else.

The hay pics are so cute! Love the airplane ears!

Congrats on quitting smoking. I just had my 10 year anniversary this year of not smoking. Imquit cold turkey on feb 2nd 2002. I've never had one since.

My legs have been killing me lately (not sure why) so your rice heating pad sounds amazing right about now...


----------



## whitelop (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes Lisa, my rice heating pad is amazing. I used about 1.5 lbs of rice, and I put it in the microwave for a minute and it stays hot for about an hour. Its small but it just radiates heat! 
My cat likes it too. I had it on my back and I was laying on my stomach with the blanket over me. I woke up and my tiny old lady cat was sleeping on the heating pad on my back! She always sleeps on me, but she got a bonus when she got on my last night! 

And Foo is crazy again today. She flipped her hay box and is now getting under it. I'm going to try to get a picture of it and post. I think she wants out of the cage and thats her way of telling me. Hopefully I'll be able to get a picture!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Oct 25, 2012)

Rice bags are awesome! I make them too. If you want to help the rice stay in place, you can sew across the pouch every couple of inches (after nudging the rice out of the way, of course) so it's in ribs, kinda. Easier to do before it's filled, but probably possible after also. I made one that way and it helps it lay flat and keeps the rice evenly distributed


----------



## whitelop (Oct 25, 2012)

That's a great idea! 
I'll probably be making the one for my chickens tonight, so when it cold cold I'll be prepared. I'll definitely do the ribs in that one so it will stay even and flat in their house. 
Thanks for the tip Missy!


----------



## whitelop (Oct 25, 2012)

Well as I was thinking about it last night, I realized that my math has been off on how old Foo is. She is only 2 not 3. She'll be 3 in I think March of next year. 
I got her sometime in late May in 2010 and I think she was between 12 and 14 weeks old. So that would make her birthday the end of February or the beginning of March. 
Its amazing how having a kid and life makes you forget how old your animals are. hahaa. 
It makes me feel better though, so now I know she'll probably be fine when I get her spayed because she isn't as old as I thought! And maybe some of her bad habits will be more easily broken. I feel like a dummy for not doing the math better! hahaha.


----------



## holtzchick (Oct 26, 2012)

Foo is a charmer bun (even if she does have the occasional cage aggression)! I too often forgot how old the family dog (Tyson) is. He's about 12 and some ought years but I always think he's 13-14. 

Love reading about your farm! There's something about living on your own piece of land that just gives you satisfaction. I never had the joy of having too many animals, we just lived on a small hobby farm. Oh, and regarding you MIL's comment, when people assume I am crazy for doing what I do for animals, I also laugh because they are just ignorant and don't actually know the pleasure that you get from their love even if it seems insignificant to them!


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 26, 2012)

Morgan, that's great she is one year younger than you thought! Now you really have nothing to worry about with the spay!


----------



## whitelop (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for reading Holtz! Maybe I am a little crazy, but its alright. My MIL is the real nutjob. 
And Foo is a great bun. Shes so funny to watch. I think she feels really bad about biting me, she's been really sweet since it happened. 

And Lisa, I know! I won't have to worry much at all about her now! I think she's going to be great. I need to call the vet on Monday and see if she needs a check up before she gets spayed. If she doesn't, then I'll be making the appointment for her to get spayed in the next few weeks. I'm excited and scared at the same time.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 27, 2012)

So, I never sleep. Well, I do sleep, just not a lot. I don't know whats wrong with me. I think its because my mind keeps going and never shuts down and my body just follows suit. 
So I'm always up in the middle of the night, watching strange movies. Tonight it is, Jesse James meets Frankenstein's Daughter. Yes, thats right, Jesse James the cowboy outlaw and Frankenstein the doctor who brought the dead back to life, well its his daughter in this one. Up next is Billy the Kid versus Dracula. 
Weird right? 

Well, anyways...I just went in to check on Foo and she came running up to me in the kitchen. I noticed she left foot prints across the floor. I looked in her cage and it was wet. I put a bowl of water in there earlier to see if she would drink from it and she tipped it a little. It wasn't all in the bottom of the cage, but enough of it was. Its too late and I'm too tired to clean out her cage, so I locked her out. haha. I turned her water bottle around for her, and put her hay box out for her and gave her some greens. She can sleep on a towel in the floor for tonight until I clean her cage out. 
Her poop tonight has been a little soft, I think its because I gave her some apple last night. I took a little bite and gave it to her, she hasn't had any apples in a long time so thats probably what it was. Once she got some greens in her stomach and some hay, she started to poop normal poops again. Oh and I gave her the tiniest sliver of banana today. I guess I gave her too much fruit, because she never gets fruit. Its amazing how just the smallest amount will mess them up a little. 

I also read this: http://language.rabbitspeak.com/
It gave me some good insight on rabbit behaviors. I read it yesterday. I tried out some of the things that she says to do, like circle your bun to show you like them or whatever. I did that, and Foo won't leave me alone now! hahaha. I also "cleaned" myself in front of her and I think she really relaxed. She comes up to me more now when I sit on the floor, she puts her front feet on my lap and sniffs my face and rests her head on my legs. She also thinks she dominate, because she comes up and puts her head down for my to 'groom' her and I do. Its so funny how they kind of know what we're trying to say when we 'speak' their language. I haven't tried to binky to show that I'm happy, because of my sciatic nerve, I'll hurt myself. hahahahaa. Yeah, picture that; an adult binkying through the kitchen! 

This is super long, I just wanted to share my last day or so with Foo. We've had a good few days. (I think she feels bad for biting me, she keeps sniffing my hurt finger and then putting her head on my leg)
She's so silly, but so awesome. Sometimes it takes small things to remind me how great she is!


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 27, 2012)

awww, cute!

I'm sure her spay will go well... and it'll feel so good to have it over and done with and not have to worry any more. I worried from when I got mine and found out that bunnies have to get spayed until they actually made it through their surgeries 3 months later.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 29, 2012)

OMG I slept SO good last night! I went to bed at like 10pm and got up at 8. I got up a few times through the night, but I consider it a success! Its the best I've slept in...well, years! 

So, about Foo. She is fine! I think I was over reacting a little the other night about her eating. It was a weird few days for her. She spilled her water bowl in her cage and made a huge mess, so I had to lock her out. (I posted about it in an earlier blog post) But she was out for a day and a half. I put her food bowl on the floor for her, and I put her hay box out and turned her water bottle around. I also gave her her greens and stuff while she was out. She did pretty well, slept on her dirty blankets on the floor and looked pretty comfy. hahaha. 
Anyways, I think because she was out for over a day, I think it kind of confused her. I cleaned her cage out that night that I posted about her not eating well. I had given her her greens in her hay box like usual, but she was out so she didn't eat a whole lot. After I put her cage back together and got her in it, she ate a little more. But not a whole lot. I gave her the simethicone and left for like an hour and when I got back she had eaten the rest of her greens and a few more pellets. 
I waited to feed her greens and pellets yesterday, until the evening. I made sure I filled her hay up a few times with nice fresh hay, she ate a lot of hay yesterday. So I noticed when I gave her greens, she only ate a little bit at a time. She has eaten all of it since I put them down, but I think it took her a while. I think its because she's eating so much hay now. I've gotten the feeding schedule down now, so I only feed her 2 cups plus a leaf or two extra of greens instead of 3 cups. 3 was too much, she wasn't eating enough hay because she had so many greens. I've taken her down to 1/8 cup daily of pellets and she almost has no interest in them. It takes her a while to eat the pellets now. 
Oh and I gave her a bite too much fruit the day before I thought something was wrong. She got a bite of apple and a sliver of banana. Which is out of the norm, she usually doesn't get any fruit expect for her dried papaya bites. So many the fruit didn't agree with her. Her poop was a little weird because of it, its back to normal now though. And I won't be giving her fruit two days in a row anymore. 

So to sum all that rambling up, lol, I think because she's eating so much more hay, she isn't really super interested in the greens like she was before. Her weight is the same as it was before, so I think she's doing pretty good! I think I'm just a worrier! hahaha.

I will also add that my chickens are molting right now. Of course they had to wait until its getting cold to shed their feathers. hahaha. Thankfully, they're not the kind of breed that goes bald all at once. But my yard looks like it snowed, my rooster is white. So there's fluff everywhere!


----------



## whitelop (Oct 30, 2012)

I woke up this morning to Foo under her blanket. I gave her an extra fleecy one last night and I think she liked it. I looked in her cage while I was getting my son some milk and didn't see a bun. I was a little confused then I saw the blanket switch. I had to silently laugh to myself, she's so silly! 

So she's having some fur issues. This morning after she got out of the the blanket, I saw her ripping her fur out. The loose fur I guess. She was very violent with it. I try to brush her but I feel like not much comes out. I have a furminator and a slicker brush and its just not getting the fur. I pet her with damp hands, I wipe her down with wet paper towels, I pluck, I rub backwards. I get a lot of fur, but I feel like there is so much more. She has a skirt, but she shouldn't have a skirt. At least I don't think so. I can't tell if the skirt if loose fur thats just collected or if it is actual fur thats supposed to be there. Are mini lops supposed to have skirts? Ahhhh. 

I noticed her string of pearl poops last night. There were like 4 hooked together! Unbelievable! I syringed her some pumpkin and some simethicone. She probably didn't need the simethicone, but she got it anyway. She was not a happy bun about the syringe. When I have to do things like that to her, she starts out fighting me then towards the end of it she just gives up and lets me do whatever to her. But it really hurts my heart when she just gives up like that, like goes limp.
I gave her a ton of extra hay last night, it looks like shes eaten a bit of it. Shes doing a lot better eating the hay. I've found she doesn't really like the timothy, she likes the orchard and botanical better. I don't blame her, the botanical smells so good. 
I'm going to up the hay, decrease the pellet. Make sure her greens have water on them for eating, and decrease her kale. She hasn't had kale in a long time, so I started it slowly with no problems; but I feel like the increase of kale could be contributing to this problem. So I might not give her anymore kale at all. I wonder if chickens like kale? 
I got her some greens with no calcium and low in OA so she'll be getting those from now on. 

Oh willow balls! I forgot that I got her a willow ball, the ones with the walnuts in them. I got the walnuts out of her cage, she doesn't eat them or mess with them once they're out of the ball. But she ate the whole ball, is that okay? You would think that I would know, but I'm just not sure! I feel like things started to happen and be weird once she got into that ball! So could the ball have something to do with it?


----------



## whitelop (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh and I have to share about my rice heating pad. I put that thing in the microwave for 2 minutes last night, it was hot as all get out! I didn't put it on me, but just in bed with me and I swear it kept me warm for hours! I got up at 4 and put it back in the microwave for 2 minutes and when I woke up at 7 it was STILL hot, like the heat that I would have warmed it to to put it on myself. 
That little thing is like MAGIC! Except between it and my husband, I was sweating at one point in the night. hahaha. Gross I know, but it was like double heat! I guess the rice bag is like when they used to put hot embers in the bed warmer things and put it under the covers to keep you warm. It probably works the same, just more safe since its not FIRE in the bed. hahaha. 
Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 30, 2012)

yeah, rice heating pads rock!

as for the willow ball, mine will nom the hell out of those and we've never had any problems.


----------



## JBun (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah, my buns love willow too. It's good for their teeth and gives them tons of fiber.

When rabbits are molting, there is going to be hair in their poop, you just have to make sure that they are getting enough fiber in their diets to keep it moving through their digestion, so they don't get a slowdown in there, because that's what starts to cause the problems.

The way you are describing Foo's grooming, makes it sound more like a false pregnancy, especially since she was just gathering hay for a nest not long ago. Pregnant females will start ripping out chunks of fur to line the nest, and with false pregnancies, rabbits will do the same.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh Jenny, you should see the huge clumps of fur she pulled out this morning! I walked back in after I posted that this morning and her blanket is in a nest shape and covered with fur clumps. This will be her second false pregnancy nest in a few months. She's gone insane! 
She's getting spayed soon, so it will end. I'm actually pretty glad she's getting the fur out though! She's so much better at getting it out than I am. She's got more hay than she knows what to do with and shes still pooping. Which is a great sign. 

I'm a chronic over-reactor and worrier. So these things may not sound bad to everyone else, but in my brain its a HUGE thing. haha. So I'm glad you guys can talk me down off the ledge when it comes to these things and help me realize its probably NOT as bad as I think it is!


----------



## JBun (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh, I know! Those false pregnancies can be messy:sweep Before I got one of my girls spayed, she was a nut when she had her false pregnancies. Gathering hay, and more hay, and then fur flying everywhere. Just insane! I'm so glad that's over with. She's much tidier now 

Yeah, with the amount of hay Foo is getting, she should be staying very regular. The only way she'd eat more is if she didn't have any pellets at all. Eating that willow ball will help. If you have apple branches or willow branches that she can chew on each day, that will help too. But I know how you feel. I hate seeing their poos strung together. Makes me a little worried too. I think at least half of us on this forum are worriers. That's probably why we're all on here. We need the moral support of each other


----------



## whitelop (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't think I have any apple trees anymore. There were supposed to be some somewhere in our field/yard, but I think they got logged. 
I do have 2 pear trees though, could she have some of those twigs?

I also have a fig and peach tree, I don't know if she can have any of those branches though. I think I only remember apple and pear.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 30, 2012)

Agnes has had poops strung together alot since we got her. The most I found was probably 10!! I think it's her long hair. I just make sure and increase hay intake by limiting pellets when I see that start happening. We've never had a problem (knock on wood)

I agree with jenny it does sound like a false pregnancy. It could also explain her recent cage aggression too. Sounds like the spay is a necessary at this point!

Oh and as far as not sleeping, I don't either sometimes! I stay up really late sometimes. But it's kinda by choice. I like the quiet, my son is sleeping, I can watch what I want to on TV, it's my alone time. And then I wake up at like 3 or 4am all the time too. Usually I just read for a little bit and go back to bed. 

That's funny about your molting chickens. Agnes just got done molting a couple weeks ago and now Archie is starting I think. UHg. I hope in the future they get on the same molt schedule!


----------



## whitelop (Oct 30, 2012)

Ohh Lisa that would be nice for you if they molted at the same time! 
I just wish my chickens weren't molting the beginning of winter. It takes a while for feathers to grow back in. My hen is now missing most of her tail feathers. I don't think I can see skin yet, but she looks funny. They can't help it though, its their age. Unfortunately they'll probably be molting every year at this time.  

Yes, Foo is now under her blanket again taking a nap. She is so cute but SO crazy! As for her pellets, she's getting a little less than an 1/8 cup a day, but it takes her the whole day to eat them. She barely has an interest in them anymore, which I guess is a good thing since I'll be taking them away soon.


----------



## JBun (Oct 30, 2012)

That's so cute that Foo snuggles under her blankie  I know that you definitely DON'T give rabbits any wood or leaves from trees with pitted fruit. So no on the peach and fig. I couldn't find anything on pear branches, so I don't know about that. I have a willow tree near me that I like to 'prune' for my bunnies. They can have the fresh branches, but I usually make little willow rings out of the soft branches, then let them dry for about a month before I give them to my rabbits. If you know of a willow tree somewhere near that you could cut some branches off, that's the easiest and cheapest way to have a chew toy for your bun. It's hard to know what is really supposed to be rabbit safe. You'll find one site that says something is safe then another site that says it's not. I always thought apple branches were safe. Every site I found said they were. Now I just found a site that says they may not be. So far I haven't found anything that says willow isn't safe. So willow may be the way to go.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 30, 2012)

Everything I read about apple branches said they were safe. I know its so hard to figure out what is safe and what isn't. 
I did see something about pitted fruit trees, its something to do with the arsenic in them. BUT it did say that, you could give them branches from peach trees as long as they had been dried for a month of more. But I wouldn't trust the peach branches to give to her. 
I saw something in pear branches that said they were safe, but I need to look around a little bit more. 

When I fed Foo her greens tonight, she jumped all over them. So I think the pumpkin last night helped. I'm going to give her some more tonight.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 31, 2012)

Night of the Living Dead is on! I love this movie. 

Foo has been a little wacky tonight. She assaulted one of my cats tonight and she has been almost in the bottom of my pants every time I walk into the kitchen. I can also feel her staring at me from the gate. I don't know if its because she's going through a false pregnancy or because she's just nutty, but she makes me laugh. I'm about to bring her into the living room with me so she can get some cuddles. Hopefully, she won't be too crazy when I bring her to the couch!


----------



## whitelop (Oct 31, 2012)

I waited too long to edit the post from a little bit ago, so I had to make a new one. :/
I just wanted to share all the fur that Foo pulled out this morning. I took her blanket out of her cage and looked at it is sooo much! She got it from her butt area and her dewlap. She looks so much better now that she's gotten it all out though!


----------



## JBun (Oct 31, 2012)

Lol, crazy rabbit! just wants some loves 

Definitely false pregnancy. At least there's less fur to molt now.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 31, 2012)

So after seeing that huge pile of fur Foo pulled out to make her nest, I felt really bad for her. 
I felt like shes making this nest for something that will never come to live in it and it made me so sad. 
With chickens, if something happens to the chicks with in the first day or so of hatching, you can get new day old chicks and put them under the hen and she'll usually accept the chicks as her own (even though they aren't). 
But, with bunnies you can't just get a day old kit for her to mother, it doesn't work like that. 

So I thought about what I could do for her. I remembered that some buns like stuffed animals, so I was thinking about what kind of small ones we have that my son doesn't really like. I found my little pink Victoria Secret dog, that they give you as a gift. So I gave that to her! She seems to like it. Its pretty well made, the seams seem pretty sturdy. The only problem I have with it, is its little feet have beans in them. It only feels like a few, but I may have to amputate his feet and sew them back up without beans! If she doesn't create a real connection to this little pink dog, then I'm going to get her another stuffed animal. Maybe a small bunny or something, so it will be like a baby. 

I just feel so sad for her.


----------



## JBun (Oct 31, 2012)

I bet Foo would love a stuffie! I felt bad for one of my rabbits too cause she can't be with the other buns, so I gave her a stuffed bunny and she started grooming it right away  It was really cute! I was worried about the bean rhings too, that they put in some of the stuffed animals, so I made sure to pick one without those.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 31, 2012)

Aww that's cute I'm sure she will love the stuffed animal friend  I know what you mean though about feeling bad for them. But shell be spayed soon and all will be well


----------



## whitelop (Nov 1, 2012)

Foo does love her stuffy! Its always right next to her. I feel like I should get her something furry though, since the dog isn't furry. Its just canvas (well, if any of your shop at victoria's secret, then you know what it looks like) but something furrier would keep her warmer I think. 
But she does like this one. 
Foo also doesn't like timothy hay anymore. I've noticed that when I put just timothy hay in her hay box, she doesn't really eat much of it. But when I put orchard grass and/or botanical hay in her box, she likes it so much more. I guess I'll have to start getting more orchard and botanical. 

Oh and I was SO wrong about my chickens not loosing all their feathers at once. I went out and fed my chickens yesterday and my poor hen is almost bald. She is missing a huge patch on her chest and I can see her whole butt. Does anyone know how to knit a chicken sweater? The rooster looks like he's not too far from loosing all his feathers like that. I also just noticed that this one plant I thought had white fluffy flowers, was really feathers tangled up in the plant stem. Sometimes I'm oblivious to things. hahahaha.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 2, 2012)

lol... chicken sweater... that would be too funny!


----------



## CosmosMomma (Nov 2, 2012)

A chicken sweater would be pretty easy to crochet If you can crochet 

Just chain enough to fit around where you want it to start (neck, or under the wings) and then single or double crochet around, increasing as the poor girl gets fatter


----------



## whitelop (Nov 2, 2012)

CosmosMomma wrote:


> A chicken sweater would be pretty easy to crochet If you can crochet
> 
> Just chain enough to fit around where you want it to start (neck, or under the wings) and then single or double crochet around, increasing as the poor girl gets fatter



Unfortunately I can't crochet.  
I would like to learn, maybe I should google instructions.

I just cut up my coat. Its in a vest right now, and I'll be honest; it looks pretty awesome! But I'm going to continue to cut it up into squares and put the backing on it. 
Its proving a little more difficult than I thought. I don't have a sewing machine, so I have to sew the backing on by hand. I'll have to finish when my son goes to bed, then I'll post some pictures of her new blankets and the chicken vest. 

I hope Foo likes them! Would it be weird if I made a rabbit fur vest for a rabbit? Or more like a stole, just to go around her shoulders? hahahahaa.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 5, 2012)

I made her one little blanket out of my fur coat. 
I put a backing on it and I let her get to know it while she was out of her cage. She started to groom it, and she was pulling the fur out of it. 
She hasn't really been out of her cage since Friday night, I was really busy and tired all weekend. I'm going to let her get to know the fur blanket some more and try to get her to not pull the fur out anymore. She isn't eating it, she was pulling the fur out and putting it in the cat food bowl. ? I thought that was really weird. I just didn't want her to eat the fur, so I didn't put it in her cage. 
I think she likes it, considering she was grooming it! hahaha. It was funny and kind of cute. 





^This is the fur coat, before being cut up. 





^This is Foo on her new blanket. 





^She would not cooperate with the pictures. 

This blanket, is the sleeve on the coat. That's why its the shape that it is. 
Like I said, once she stops pulling the fur out; then I'll make the other blankets for her.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 5, 2012)

How great Foo has a new blanket! And you found a use for the coat  I winder if she can smell it was rabbit? She might be thoroughly confused by the whole thing! Lol


----------



## whitelop (Nov 5, 2012)

I wondered if she could smell it was once a rabbit too. 
I'll be honest, its a little weird when i pet Foo then touch the blanket. They feel so similar! Foo is just softer. 
Its just nice to be able to re-purpose some of the things in my house.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 6, 2012)

Foo was a happy bun last night. I went to the store to get a few things and I got her some goodies. She got a bunch of turnip greens and a bag of spring mix salad. 
She went nuts over the spring mix. I didn't give her any turnip greens last night, just some green leaf lettuce, a bite of kale, some cilantro, and a handful of the spring mix. She was really happy! 

I also have to share about my cat. Well, one of my cats. Smokey. I call her "Crazy cat" and she answers. hahaha. 
I have an old lady tiny cat named Smedley. She is 12 years old and weighs like 3 pounds, just tiny. Smokey is about 15 lbs of big giant crazy. 
Anyways, Smokey likes to hunt Smedley. She hunts her in the house, will hide under the couch and pounce on her. She'll get on the back of the couch and attack from up high. She is always hunting Smed. 
This morning, I went out to put my son in the car and I heard this scuffle. I look over and Smokey is in prime pouncing position with the crazy eyes and Smed is hiding in my butterfly bush trying to avoid being seen. 
I yelled at Smokey to shake her out of crazyland and got Smed in the house. Smed is terrified of her. 
Why are cats so crazy? 
Smokey is the super hunter though, she catches things all the time. She just caught a squirrel. That is some serious skill to catch a squirrel. They are so fast, and I was amazed when she brought it to the house. hahaha. So gross, I know, but I was in awe of the cat! 

And, my son just ate some deer corn. I hope he's okay. 
I guess I should be asking why are kids so crazy? LOL.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 8, 2012)

Foo and my kid have totally lost it today! Foo is eating cat food. She was behind my cat, chinning her and sniffing her. My cat finished eating and Foo went and chinned the bowl then ate the food! She was crunching the cat food! 
I was shocked. She's never done that before. I got her her salad and she ate most of it, then went back for the cat food. Thats what I was confused by, because she went back. I figured maybe she just wanted to try it, now she's HOOKED! 
I put the bowl up and now shes looking for the bowl. 
Jenny brought up a good thought, there is corn in cat food, so thats probably what tastes good to her. As I thought about it, there is probably sweet sugary fillers in there too. So now the cat food is like bunny crack! 

Then my son, is addicted to strawberry fig newtons (I don't like regular fig newtons). So after I'm talking to Foo about her addition to cat food, I hear this crinkle of a wrapper. Its my son, tearing his way into the fig newton package! I was like "AJ, what are you doing?" He just shook his head no, put the package down and put his hands over his face out of embarrassment for tearing into the packaging. He is so funny! 

So I guess cat food=Foo Foo crack and strawberry fig newtons=AJ crack. What a strange day.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 8, 2012)

sounds like you've got your hands full


----------



## JBun (Nov 8, 2012)

Lol,our lives would sure be boring without kids or animals


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm quite happy without kids, lol - my pets ARE my kids


----------



## whitelop (Nov 10, 2012)

I went to the store tonight, pretty late. Got Foo some greens and such. I got her some cilantro, so she'll stop giving me the disapproving looks. She went two whole days without it and you would think I took her world away from her! hahaha. 
She spent the whole day out yesterday, she seemed to be pretty happy. She slept on her dirty blankets in the floor, ate her salad out of her hide box and hopped around everywhere. She also ate some cat food, then moved to the dog food when I fed the dog. I don't know what was going on, but she was acting a little nutty. After I put the dog food bowl up, she was searching for it the way she was searching for the cat food bowl. So I guess now when she's out the other animals can't eat. hahaha. 

My mom came over last night, so my husband could work on her car. She was in the kitchen and Foo was sleeping on her blanket. My mom went over to her and called her "a weird animal" then she pet her and melted! lol. She was like "oh she's so soft, oh my goodness!" My mom is so crazy! She did pet her for like 10 minutes though, Foo seemed to be in bun heaven.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 10, 2012)

That's crazy that she's eating the cat and dog food. I didn't think rabbits would touch anything with meat in it?!?


----------



## whitelop (Nov 10, 2012)

I didn't think they would either Lisa! Its completely crazy. 

I just watched The Lorax with my son and it made me cry! It was good. My son really liked it too, he sat on the couch with his cat for the whole movie. Then we ate some cream cheese wontons, which I learned he doesn't like. 
He looks pretty nappy now, so maybe I'll be able to get some cleaning done! hahaa. 

I'm going to make some bunny toys out of cardboard and maybe make some kind of cardboard house for Foo. I don't know yet.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 10, 2012)

This is what I do when I'm trying not to clean my house. 
Foo has a new house with a hay barn attachment. 
Her house is equipped with a sky light that she can get in and out of and a door to allow her to eat hay from the barn on the inside. 
She hasn't gotten in it yet, but I hope she likes it!


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 10, 2012)

whitelop wrote:


> I didn't think they would either Lisa! Its completely crazy.
> 
> I just watched The Lorax with my son and it made me cry! It was good. My son really liked it too, he sat on the couch with his cat for the whole movie. Then we ate some cream cheese wontons, which I learned he doesn't like.
> He looks pretty nappy now, so maybe I'll be able to get some cleaning done! hahaa.
> ...



My husband and son rented that movie last weekend and watched it without me. Okay, okay i fell asleep, lol, but it got returned and I never got to see it! I'm a sucker for kids movies so now I need to talk my son into watching it again with me


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 10, 2012)

I love the barn and hay barn! How cute. The sign topped it all off. You know, in case Foo gets lost she has the sign to help her out


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Nov 10, 2012)

That makes me think of Liquor Barn. Hey, let's go down to Foo's Hay Barn for some hay!


----------



## whitelop (Nov 10, 2012)

Its really a beer box. You caught me Missy! 
I only put something over the word LAGER on the box, then figured since I had something white I should write something on it. I figured since its a box of diapers attaching a 6 pack case to the side of it didn't look great! And the only other box I had was a...wine glass box. 

BUT that is where the hay goes! So come down to Foo's Hay Barn and eat some quality hay!


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 11, 2012)

*whitelop wrote:*


> Then we ate some cream cheese wontons, which I learned he doesn't like.


I LOVE cheese wontons, but it's so hard to find the ones that don't have that wretched imitation crab meat in them 

awesome box castle, I'm sure foo will love it!... and if she doesn't, my bunns would be happy to take it off your hands.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 11, 2012)

Imbrium wrote:


> *whitelop wrote:Â *
> 
> 
> > Then we ate some cream cheese wontons, which I learned he doesn't like.
> ...


Yes, the wontons were good. I liked them a lot. They were pagoda brand, I got them from walmart in the freezer section. 

And I don't think Foo likes her box house! She doesn't like it as much as I thought(wish) she would. Your girls may be getting an early Christmas present!


----------



## whitelop (Nov 13, 2012)

On the day I made Foo's her house she wasn't feeling great I don't think. She laid down most of the day and didn't eat very much. I gave her a salad and she didn't eat it right away. It took her a long time to eat three lettuce leaves. 
So I let her out in the evening, she just laid on her dirty blanket and watched me. I put a huge salad by her and she didn't make a move. I even tried to tempt her with some pellets and nothing. So I gave her some simethicone and water, then put her and her salad back into her cage. She was normal the next day. 
I think what is was, was turnip greens. She had been eating them for a few days and I think they didn't agree with her. They were a newer food, I had been giving her small portions, but that was the only thing new in her diet. So no more turnip greens or kale for her, it just doesn't agree with her. 

I cleaned her cage out tonight and let her out with her salad. She hopped right passed the salad box and went for the dog's food bowl! She got in two kibbles before I got the bowl away from her. After I took the dog food away she went for the cat food bowl; I got that before she got any! 
I'm not sure what is going on with her and the dog/cat food, but its weird. 
I wonder if she's eating it because she misses the crunch of her pellets? I try to give her crunchy things to eat, like bits of celery and carrot. 

Anyways, I'm about to start reading 50 Shades of Gray. I'm pretty sure I'm not going to like it, because it will probably be gross, but I'm going to read it to see what the hype is(and clearly what kind of freaks america is made of!)


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 13, 2012)

Maybe its the dog and cat food that upset her tummy? Poor Foo. She seems to have a sensitive tummy. I've never tried turnip greens with Archie and Agnes.

I read 50 Shades because of all the hype too. She literally is the worst writer I have ever read. BUT I went into them with the right expectations so I didn't hate them. I liked them okay but they didn't change my life or anything like some people have claimed, lol. But I also didn't jump on the let's hate 50 shades bandwagon because she was a horrible writer, copied twilight, bad fan fiction,etc. I knew all that so it didn't surprise me. Let us know what you think when you are done!


----------



## whitelop (Nov 13, 2012)

So I'm 9 chapters in and its horrible. My random ramblings about my rabbit would make a better book than this! She did copy twilight by making Christian so much like Edward, sans the vampirism. 

There was one line in the book that sent me into uncontrollable laughter at 4am, i can't say it because its highly inappropriate; but i knew then that this was not going to get any better. I'll be done with by tonight or tomorrow probably so I'll be able to give my full review.


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 14, 2012)

LOL.... I contemplated reading it so I know what everyone has been mocking, yet I have a feeling thats why the sales were so popular if it lacks substance....


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 14, 2012)

whitelop wrote:


> So I'm 9 chapters in and its horrible. My random ramblings about my rabbit would make a better book than this! She did copy twilight by making Christian so much like Edward, sans the vampirism.
> 
> There was one line in the book that sent me into uncontrollable laughter at 4am, i can't say it because its highly inappropriate; but i knew then that this was not going to get any better. I'll be done with by tonight or tomorrow probably so I'll be able to give my full review.



I couldn't stand her inner goddess!


----------



## whitelop (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah i want to punch her inner goddess in the mouth.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 19, 2012)

Last week was a really long week. I barely read that stupid book, because its so bad. I haven't even finished it yet, because I really have no interest in reading it. 
But basically, to sum it up for me; I think Ana is pathetic and Christian is broken. She is so obsessed with his looks, she can't see how broken he is. He is broken and strange and too old for his years and doesn't know how to have normal. Keep in mind that I haven't finished it yet. But I really don't think my views will change as I finish it. 

As for Foo, she is so good! She has been out all day today and she hasn't peed outside the litter box the whole day! She has pooped outside of it, but thats normal. I have been so surprised that every time I go into the kitchen there is NO pee! Its amazing! 
Her tummy issues seem to be better, she isn't getting turnip greens or kale anymore; so no more gas issues. She has been so good though. I found out that she likes green peppers, not red. 

My dad is staying with us for a while, so he was cooking dinner tonight and Foo hid under her blanket because she didn't like the smell of onions and peppers cooking. Then he called her a rodent and told me she pooped too much on the floor. I told him she wasn't a rodent and she does poop but its normal. He's never been around rabbits, the only time he's seen Foo she has been in the cage but since he's been here with us, she has been out and he's still getting used to her. 
But it really makes me mad when people call her a rodent and talk crap about her! Or rabbits in general. My FIL does it all the time and I just want to deck him. 

Oh and my chickens have grown a lot of their feathers back, so no need for rabbit fur chicken sweaters!


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 19, 2012)

aww, but the chicken sweaters were so funny! you still owe us pics of them wearing them, lol.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 19, 2012)

I have very few family or friends that understand my buns. They think they are gross or that I'm weird. I dunno, sometimes I get hurt/mad about it and then sometimes I just don't even care what they think. I know it's harder and less common to understand and learn about what a rabbit can offer as a pet vs a dog or a cat. I feel "whiney" and silly sometimes trying to explain about rabbits to people. I wish people could just understand but oh well, people have different viewpoints I guess.....


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 20, 2012)

it kinda baffles me that anyone can look into a rabbit's sweet, adorable, trusting little face and not just "get it". my next door neighbor took one look at my girls when I brought them home and fell in love (with Gaz, especially) - she's been impressed/surprised by things I've done for them, like giving them my whole living room, but has never thought I was weird for caring so much.


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah. My family didn't get it when I first got Peter. They were like oh rabbits are stupid blah blah blah, then when I got him neutered it was like omg really you're going to spend that much on a rabbit it's probably going to die in two years blah blah blah..... After they saw how litter trained and intelligent he was they all started to love Nim and now they like bunnies a lot so when I found Phoenix it was a no brainier that they all told me to keep her  

The thing that I hate is that people love the animals once they're well trained but they don't want to put the time and effort forth to train them and work with their behavior issues :/


----------



## whitelop (Nov 20, 2012)

I guess its because my dad has never been around rabbits like this, and he's probably never seen a house rabbit that has free roam of a room. Hell, if I knew she wouldn't chew all my wires and would poop in her litter box, I would let her have free roam of my whole house. 
Sometimes even my husband says stuff about her. Its the constant poop I think. We actually had the conversation the other day about rabbit poop. I grew up with horses and horse poop doesn't bother me at all. Its not gross, because they don't eat meat or processed food like dogs or cats. Since horses and rabbits have such similar diets, the poop is very similar, except in size. hahaha. I told my husband that I would rather Foo or a horse poop in the house rather than any of our cats or dogs, because their poop is dry and in balls. You can just sweep and/or shop vac that up, you can't do that with cat or dog poop. 

Yes, we had a whole conversation about poop and I just relayed it to you guys. Speaking of poop, Foo's poop looked the best yesterday that its looked in the last 2 weeks, her poops were darn near perfect! 

I just ignore everyone's comments about Foo. I think my dad just thinks she's weird and my husband is sometimes just an fluffybunnybottom. 

Anyways, Foo's no pellet diet is going really well. She hasn't lost any weight, she eats a whole kitten sized litter box full of hay a day. I usually refresh it in the morning and have to refresh it at night before bed. This is the most hay she has eaten in her life! I mix the orchard grass, botanical and timothy together so she gets a good variety. Then she gets 3 or more cups of greens a day, normally about 3-4 varieties, so she gets a good selection. 
Its been trial and error with the turnips and kale though. She ate a lot of kale when she was younger, but now it makes her gassy; same with turnips. I don't feed her any cabbage and she only gets the leaves off the broccoli, she likes those a lot and they don't give her problems. And I've had to almost take fruit out completely, except for her dried papaya. Fresh fruit bothers her the most, so I might get her some dried fruit to give her as a treat; which is only like 2-3 times a week at 2 pieces of died papaya at a time. 
I thought it was going to be more difficult with the no pellets, but it really isn't. She seems as healthy as ever and so happy!


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 20, 2012)

glad to hear Foo's new diet is going so well! I wish I could do something like that for chubby little Gazzles, but Nala needs pellets 'cause she barely eats any veggies.


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 21, 2012)

I wish I had that problem.... Phoenix will gobble all her pellets and veggies down but will not eat any hay anymore... Maybe only a few bites :/


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 21, 2012)

I wish I had that problem.... Phoenix will gobble all her pellets and veggies down but will not eat any hay anymore... Maybe only a few bites :/


----------



## whitelop (Nov 21, 2012)

holtzchick wrote:


> I wish I had that problem.... Phoenix will gobble all her pellets and veggies down but will not eat any hay anymore... Maybe only a few bites :/


How much pellet/veggies is she getting in a day?

I would cut down on the pellets a little and the veggies just a little too. Don't cut them out completely or anything, but just enough to make her want to eat more hay. I would also get a new type of hay for her to try so she'll have something new and special to munch on. 
I did that with Foo's hay, because even as I was cutting her pellets down she still wasn't eating enough hay it seemed like. But I got her some orchard grass, that prompted a little more eating, then I got her some botanical hay and she went NUTS for it!


----------



## whitelop (Nov 21, 2012)

I will also share that Foo spent another whole day roaming the kitchen yesterday, from 6am to 12am. She had ZERO pee accidents! I was amazed! She only pooped 5 poops in the floor and that was in the evening and she was playing and binkying around, so I didn't really expect her to go back to the litter box to poop. I don't know what changed for her, but she has had such a great few days with the potty habits, I'm so impressed with her. 

As I was sweeping my bathroom today in preparation for Thanksgiving tomorrow, I found a stalk of hay in there. I don't know how this hay gets everywhere, but I swear I find it in the most random places. Its like it just floats around and puts itself around the house. 

Now, I'm off to finish the pumpkin pie making process and to make some cornbread for tomorrows stuffing. I'm so excited about tomorrow!


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 21, 2012)

Hmmm I tried giving her botanical... She hated it... I tried Timothy, and orchard, she liked the orchard somewhat...but still not too much... I did cut her pellets down to 1/4 cup per day and shes still not fond of it which is why I started giving her 2 cups of veggies a day .... Stubborn!! 

Wow that's great that there are no pee accidents! Are you being persistent sweeping her poops up as soon as she goes? I have been very very persistent with that and they have dramatically decreased but it could also have been the last of her hormones after her spay that dramatically decreased...

Happy thanksgiving by the way


----------



## whitelop (Nov 23, 2012)

So Thanksgiving in our household was great! It was just me, my husband, my son, my mom and my dad. 
I got up at 7am, made some cinnamon rolls for my husband for breakfast and then started cooking Thanksgiving dinner at 8am. I made a 5lb turkey breast, with dressing, broccoli casserole, mac and cheese, succotash, mashed potatoes, yams with marshmallows for dinner. I also made two pumpkin pies and a banana pudding for desert. 
My dad wanted the banana pudding for desert. Thats like his specialty for deserts. I went to walmart on Tuesday night to get the things I needed, when I got there the bananas were green and the vanilla wafers were mini. The ONLY box left out of store brand and name brand, were the mini ones! I got them. I waited until Wed. to get bananas, they were still green even from another store. haha. 
Right before I started making the pudding, I asked my dad if he wanted to make it or if he wanted me to, he said I could make it. I spent a lot of time making the pudding, but it was well worth the effort. Wednesday my dad and I were talking about the banana pudding and how his mom used to make it. They were very poor when he was growing up so they didn't get many treats in life. But my grandmother would make banana pudding by hand on occasion for them to have something sweet. His grandmother would make pudding from scratch too and I guess she taught my grandmother how to make it too. My grandmother passed away long before I was born, but my dad kept on making banana pudding. He always uses the boxed cook and serve pudding, so I made it from scratch. I think it was like when he was a kid. He said it was the best banana pudding he'd had. I'm glad that I could make that for him and make it so well, because it was really really good. I'm so glad it came out right, me and pudding cooking don't usually get along. 

Anyways, right before we ate dinner. I was putting everything on the serving dishes, my mom was helping me. Foo had just gotten up from a nap and come out from under the blanket. She didn't like the smell of the dinner cooking. My mom turned at looked at her and was like, "what is Foo going to eat?" So I gave her a huge salad to eat. She got some green leaf, about 4 shredded romaine leaves, almost an entire bunch of cilantro and a few papaya bites. She also got a huge handful of hay mix. She was so happy. When we got done eating and I took the plates back into the kitchen, she was flopped out in a bunny food coma. I'm glad I could make her Thanksgiving salad so well! hahahaha. She is so funny. 

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving meal with family and friends!


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow Morgan quite the spread! I'm sure you all didn't go hungry  you seem like such a good cook and hostess for your age. Not that you are super young but I wasn't cooking like that in my early 20's! My hubby and I moved in together when I was 20 and back then we ate alot of hamburger helper and spaghetti, hehe.
So glad you all, and foo, had such a great thanksgiving!


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 24, 2012)

Lol at Lisas comment about the hamburger helpers 

That does sound tasty but that was actually such a sweet story with your father and the banana pudding and I also thought it was sweet for your mother to ask what Foo was going to eat


----------



## whitelop (Nov 26, 2012)

Here are some pictures of Foo, from today. She was enjoying her Gourmet Phone Book Salad lunch. 





^She took her piece of romaine back to her little rabbit fur rug to eat it. How cute. 










^I know this one is blurry, but I still like it. 
I can never get a picture of her face, she always walks away from me or like this one, moves her head. She is so difficult sometimes!

I gave her that phone book to shred, but she doesn't care about it. She will hop on it, eat off of it, try to push it around, but she won't tear into it. 
I don't know why, she loves just plain sheets of paper and paper towels. She has gotten more picky about the things she chews on. She doesn't chew on her box house, she really only chews on tp/paper towel rolls. Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining, but its strange she has just stopped chewing on a lot of things. Maybe she's going through a phase. 

I got her some oat hay and she doesn't really like it that much. Maybe she just needs some time to get used to it or something, but she doesn't seem to be a fan. She still has botanical and timothy. I didn't want to get the orchard because I think I'm allergic to it. haha. 
Speaking of food, she is still really obsessed with the cat/dog food. I can hear her right now, trying to get the cat food thats on top of the chicken feed container. She's searching for cat food, that can not be normal.

Edit: I tried to get the bottom picture to behave, it just refuses to resize. Sorry if its a little big, it doesn't seem big on my computer but it may be large on others. Maybe? Stupid pictures.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 26, 2012)

aww, Foo's such a cutie! I don't think there is such a thing as "normal" when it comes to bunnies - they're such quirky little creatures!


----------



## whitelop (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you Jennifer! I think she's pretty adorable. 
I think in general, "normal" is a relative term.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 26, 2012)

Omg I love that she takes the lettuce over to her blanket to eat it. Reminds me of when dogs take one piece of kibble out of their bowl to eat it in another place. Lol. 
She is too cute!!


----------



## whitelop (Nov 28, 2012)

Last night I had a weird dream about Foo. In the dream we were in my kitchen, but there were like 30 rabbits in there. All different breeds and colors. I was sitting in the floor and they weren't paying any attention to me, then I see Foo walk u to this HUGE white New Zealand and she LICKED him on the head! hahaha. So I walked over to him and picked him up and all the other bunnies disappeared. I put him back down and Foo went up to him and flopped next to him, then he flopped next to her, so they were like spooning. 
Then I woke up because my cat got onto my face. lol. 

Do y'all think thats a sign that she wants to be bonded? Were all the bunnies like her going on bunny speed dates? I feel like I need to look on the shelter website and see if they have any white NZ because I may have found my new bun through a dream! 

That or I'm COMPLETELY NUTS!


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 28, 2012)

I think dreams can be weird like that. I can't really explain it but maybe it's your subconscious telling you she wants to be bonded?? Or maybe a prediction of some sort? I recently had a dream abput a person that I hadn't seen or thought of in years. I woke up wondering why in the heck I dreamt of her. Sure enough, I ran into her unexpectedly like a week later! totally creeped me out. It was a wacky dream too. I didn't tell her about it because she'd probably think I was nuts too 

So I dunno, I can't explain it but maybe it's something you should pay attention too


----------



## whitelop (Nov 28, 2012)

Well I looked on craigslist and there are a lot of NZ for sale right now, but they're all young and they didn't look like the NZ from my dream. The one in my dream had a black spot on its back, it was a small spot but it wasn't a pure white bun. 
Hmmm...I'll have to keep my eyes open.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 29, 2012)

So, tonight I've eaten almost a whole bag of mini marshmallows. I sat in front of my wood stove with a fork and roasted like 30 mini marshmallows. I'm a little ashamed of myself. :embarrassed:
I put up our small Christmas tree, and we'll be going sometime this week/weekend to get our big real one, I'll finish doing the rest of decorating tomorrow when I can actually use a hammer and its not 10pm and I'm not in a sugar high! lmao. 
Speaking of Christmas. We had to stop by walmart tonight to get something, I just let my husband go in and I sat in the car with my son. I never realized how much my husband dislikes the people who stand outside with bells, for Samaritans Purse(?) I handed him some change to put in the bucket and he was like "no! I don't trust those people!" Then he got out of the car mumbling things to himself. I had no idea he felt so strongly about the people with the bells.

I was petting Foo earlier and I noticed she felt a little thin. I could feel her spine and hip bones a little more than usual. She hasn't eaten as much hay today as usual, so I don't know whats going on. I think its because I took away her orchard grass and she hasn't gotten used to the oat hay yet, and I don't think she really likes it. She is still getting her regular timothy/botanical. I think I'm going to have to get her some orchard again to see if that helps. Maybe today just wasn't a big eating day. She's eaten her salad just fine though, and she HAS eaten hay, but I've only filled her box up once. 
I think I'll give her a little more greens and maybe a pinch of pellets, to give her some extra fat/calories. I bet I could sprinkle some oats on her dinner salad and she'd be fine. I'll get some oats tomorrow. 

Now I think I'm going to clip Foo's nails and check her butt. She went without the grid on her litter box for a few days or so and her butt is stained AGAIN! Its amazing how quickly it happens. I really just don't think that other people with white bunnies deal with this! I could probably get some different litter, but I don't want to spend the extra money on it, I'm SO cheap! Or I could not be a lazy butt and make sure the grid is always on her box. I think the latter would probably be better.

Edited: To apologize for all the rambling, its the many many marshmallows talking. 
OHHH and I wanted to add that my husband will be in the new merchandise catalog for his work, he is modeling a shirt. He came home super excited, someone at work told him he was pretty and now his head is HUGE!


----------



## whitelop (Nov 29, 2012)

I found this picture of my husband asleep on our dog and I wanted to share it with everyone. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it resized to a normal size, because photobucket hates me! 
I hope y'all enjoy. 





Oh freaking-a photobucket! Why do you hate me so?! Yeah its really big, oh well. I'm not editing it anymore.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 29, 2012)

*whitelop wrote: *


> So, tonight I've eaten almost a whole bag of mini marshmallows. I sat in front of my wood stove with a fork and roasted like 30 mini marshmallows. I'm a little ashamed of myself. :embarrassed:


lol... reminds me of the time I got chewed out 'cause my mom caught me using our gas fireplace to roast marshmallows/make s'mores in the middle of summer. not my fault it worked really well!

I hope Foo's back to normal tomorrow... hopefully just an off day.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 29, 2012)

hahahaha. Well thankfully, we use the wood stove to heat our house anyway. 
But when I was a teenager my friends mom caught us making s'mores on their gas range with all four burners, also in the middle of summer. She was not happy. But it was SO worth it! Her mom also busted us deep frying everything in their freezer for her brother and his friends in the middle of the night!


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 29, 2012)

if they didn't want you doing that, they shouldn't have had a deep fryer in the first place


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 29, 2012)

LOL... that is the exact reason I never got a deep fryer... I knew it would end up with everything being deep fried. 

Just read your post about the dream with Foo and the new Zealand.. Maybe she does want to be bonded, or maybe you want it more than she does  Either way, I think it is trying to nudge you into that direction. 

Keep updates! Seems like getting another bun has been spreading like wildfire on this forum


----------



## whitelop (Nov 29, 2012)

I know it does seem like everyone is getting a new bun to bond! 

I had another rabbit related dream last night. It was about hay. There were a ton of people standing in line waiting on hay. But it wasn't just bales of hay, they were shaped like houses. LMAO! So I waited in line and got my hay house and then I woke up. 
I'll blame that strange dream on the sugar induced coma I was in. hahaha. How strange though!


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 29, 2012)

*whitelop wrote: *


> I know it does seem like everyone is getting a new bun to bond!
> 
> I had another rabbit related dream last night. It was about hay. There were a ton of people standing in line waiting on hay. But it wasn't just bales of hay, they were shaped like houses. LMAO! So I waited in line and got my hay house and then I woke up.
> I'll blame that strange dream on the sugar induced coma I was in. hahaha. How strange though!



hahaha. Do you remember all of your dreams? Your dreams sound somewhat like mine, they NEVER make sense. 

Maybe it is your frustrations coming out since Foo is picky about her hay?


----------



## JBun (Nov 29, 2012)

Lol, it seems Foo has found a way to invade your dreams and send you subliminal messages of things that she would like for Christmas. So far on her xmas list we have 1. a new bunny buddy and it must be a nz white 2. a hay house to chew on. I wonder what she has next on her list :? It'll be interesting to see what your next bunny dream involves. What other kind of things does a bunny wish for? A nice soft cat bed to snuggle in, a willow ball to chew on, a bag full of yummy bunny treats


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 29, 2012)

Loving your indulgence in marshmallows  I'm one of those weirdos who loves them charred BLACK. Yum.....mouth watering now.....

I dream about rabbits too. Mine and others too. That shows what a nutso I am about how much I think about rabbits.......obsess much??


----------



## whitelop (Nov 29, 2012)

JBun wrote:


> Lol, it seems Foo has found a way to invade your dreams and send you subliminal messages of things that she would like for Christmas. So far on her xmas list we have 1. a new bunny buddy and it must be a nz white 2. a hay house to chew on. I wonder what she has next on her list :? It'll be interesting to see what your next bunny dream involves. What other kind of things does a bunny wish for? A nice soft cat bed to snuggle in, a willow ball to chew on, a bag full of yummy bunny treats



I guess Foo is asking for a friend and hay house! hahaha. Thats so funny! I wonder if she is really invading my dreams for those reasons?! 
I remember what the NZ looked like, so I may be able to find him!


----------



## whitelop (Nov 29, 2012)

holtzchick wrote:


> hahaha. Do you remember all of your dreams? Your dreams sound somewhat like mine, they NEVER make sense.
> 
> Maybe it is your frustrations coming out since Foo is picky about her hay?



I remember a lot of my dreams. You remember them because you wake up during the REM cycle and I never sleep soundly. I wake up A LOT during the night. So a lot of the time I'm in the middle of a dream and I'll hear Foo thump from downstairs or my son stir and I'll wake up. 
She HAS been really picky about hay the last few days, I think I screwed her all up with the oat. haha. 

The hay house in my dream WAS pretty cool though. It looked like a little dog house, but made from hay woven together. I bet I could find one, or get long stalked hay and MAKE one! I bet any bun would love it!


----------



## whitelop (Nov 29, 2012)

agnesthelion wrote:


> Loving your indulgence in marshmallows  I'm one of those weirdos who loves them charred BLACK. Yum.....mouth watering now.....
> 
> I dream about rabbits too. Mine and others too. That shows what a nutso I am about how much I think about rabbits.......obsess much??



I also LOVE my marshmallows black! I roast about half of them black then the other half golden brown and melty! 
SOOO GOOD! 

I obsess about ALL my animals. I got up at 5:30 the other morning because my rooster didn't sound right as he was crowing so I couldn't go back to sleep without checking on him. It was 23* that morning. After I found them okay, I could finally go back to sleep. 
Now, I'll be obsessing over my poor blood parrot fish, I've had to quarantine her from the others and I'm worried about her. My poop big mutant baby! Ughhh.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Nov 29, 2012)

whitelop wrote:


> I know it does seem like everyone is getting a new bun to bond!
> 
> I had another rabbit related dream last night. It was about hay. There were a ton of people standing in line waiting on hay. But it wasn't just bales of hay, they were shaped like houses. LMAO! So I waited in line and got my hay house and then I woke up.
> I'll blame that strange dream on the sugar induced coma I was in. hahaha. How strange though!



Were they in line at Foo's Hay Barn?


----------



## whitelop (Nov 30, 2012)

LMAO Missy, we could have been line at Foo's Hay Barn! 
If I figure out how to make hay houses, I could start selling them and if I started my own company for selling hay houses to people with small animals I would name the company Foo's Hay Barn! 
lmao. 

I can not for the life of me remember what I was going to tell everyone. I came to my blog to write something specific and saw Missy's post and started laughing and going to the "crazy place" in my brain. 

OH I remember now! I've noticed that Foo doesn't really like her little pink dog. She doesn't really do much with him, he's always just kind of there. But my son has this little brown elephant that the dog chewed on. Imagine that, the dog chewing on something. I've had to sew up so many of my sons stuffies because my dog has mental breakdowns where he chews. I had to give my son's lamb blanket facial reconstructive surgery because he ripped his face open. But now you can't even tell anything happened to his face, I should be a stuffed animal plastic surgeon! 
Oh my god, what just happened? My focus today is WAY off. I have not had enough coffee. Back to my original point, I think I'm going to give Foo that little brown elephant. After reading Ashtin's blog, I feel like maybe Foo will like an elephant as much as Maya likes hers! 
The elephant is about half the size of Foo I guess and he is soft. Doesn't have long fur, but is more "plush" than the little pink canvas dog she has now. Maybe she'll want to love on it more since it isn't as hard. I just hope its machine washable. 

Hopefully she'll like it. After this long and odd rambling post, I really hope she does!


----------



## whitelop (Nov 30, 2012)

If it wasn't bad enough that that post was SO odd, it got posted twice!


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 30, 2012)

Your story about sewing up stuffed animals made me think of this kids show my son watches called Doc Mcstuffins. It's a little girl who fixes toys and a recent episode she sewed a stuffed lamb up.

Now I might have to start calling you doc Mcstuffins


----------



## whitelop (Nov 30, 2012)

LMAO! Lisa, that made me chuckle! 
I've had to sew up SO many stuffed animals. I don't know what happens with my dog, but sometimes when my husband comes home he gets so excited he'll go into my sons room and get an animals and rip it open. I have to check CONSTANTLY to make sure there are none on the floor ever! 





That is the lamb that I had to do facial reconstructive surgery on. Yeah, tell me that thing isn't adorable! That is my sons favorite thing in the world! I cried over that lamb, because I didn't know if I could fix him. Then I had a 6 million dollar man flash back, "I have the technology, I can fix him!"


----------



## whitelop (Nov 30, 2012)

Can you spot the rabbit in the pile of rabbit fur?




I was making cookies tonight and I guess Foo doesn't like the smell of cookies either! My cat knocked the pieces of my fur coat off of Foo's cage onto the floor between her cage and my dryer. The cat likes to sleep in the fur, so I left it. That is the first time Foo has ever been in the pile! Its not even the fur she's in, its the back of it. hahaha. 

Is it wrong that for dinner I had wine and chocolate chip cookies? And the crust off of a stuffed crust pizza because I don't like the pizza part? hahaha. Well, after a glass of wine, it turns out I ROCK at Jeopardy!

Holy mother, that picture is large! I'm not editing it anymore though!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 1, 2012)

sounds like a yummy dinner!

and you should know by now we're used to pictures turning out stupidly huge around here, lol - no one even bats an eye. besides, bigger picture = more cuteness to "awh!" over


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 1, 2012)

Wine and cookies sounds like a perfectly good dinner to me!?  in fact just the other night I had wine, bites off my sons dinner and brownies, lol.

Foos fur looks so soft!! I think that picture is finally good, detailed close up of her and her fur looks SOO soft. What does it feel like? Is it softer than most rabbits?


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 1, 2012)

Her fur does look super soft! It kind of reminds me of the bags of packed cotton balls you see in stores.  

Wine eh, I can't handle it! I get dizzy and start eating EVERYTHING since I love food! 

And finally, yes, keep the large pictures, foo is adorable! I always like big pictures because you can see their nose and their eyes more clearly  BTW Foo's hay barn would be a wicked name for a company!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 1, 2012)

agnesthelion wrote:


> Wine and cookies sounds like a perfectly good dinner to me!?  in fact just the other night I had wine, bites off my sons dinner and brownies, lol.
> 
> Foos fur looks so soft!! I think that picture is finally good, detailed close up of her and her fur looks SOO soft. What does it feel like? Is it softer than most rabbits?


I FINALLY found our digital camera! Thats why this picture is actually good! All the rest have been with my phone, which takes crappy pictures. She's just so white, I feel like she gets washed out with the flash. I adjusted the color a little, but sometimes I feel like she is blinding white! 

I haven't really been around many other rabbits, but she IS really soft. Her fur is longer, like not as long as Agnes' but, longer for a 'regular' furred rabbit. And its really thick. I'm not sure all mini lops have fur like hers, but she is wonderful to pet! 
I like to pet her backwards too, because she is still as soft.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 1, 2012)

holtzchick wrote:


> Her fur does look super soft! It kind of reminds me of the bags of packed cotton balls you see in stores.
> 
> Wine eh, I can't handle it! I get dizzy and start eating EVERYTHING since I love food!
> 
> And finally, yes, keep the large pictures, foo is adorable! I always like big pictures because you can see their nose and their eyes more clearly  BTW Foo's hay barn would be a wicked name for a company!


I know right, that would be a good name! Especially if I was making hay houses! 
I like the bigger pictures too, because you can see the rabbit. But sometimes they're REALLY big!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 2, 2012)

:rant:
This might not be pretty and might not be the place for it, but I'm about to lose my mind! Lately I've been in an "I hate everyone kind of mood". Yeah, apparently I suffer from CBS(constant b**ch syndrome). 
I think its because of my in-laws, well, more directly my sister in law. 
First I should start out and say that my FIL is completely insane. Like clinically insane, should be committed, insane. I can't stand him. He is a horrible human being, hes rude and loud and mean. He constantly calls us, but when he calls; he calls 30 times in a row until finally one of us answers or he leaves a really nasty message. He will alternate who he calls, he'll call my husband then me; then back and forth he goes for like an hour. I just want to rip my hair out!
That is the back story. He had a mental break down a few months ago and we were stuck holding the bag on that one. This is where we get to my SIL. 
She is now 27, jobless and living with my MIL in Chicago. She doesn't try to find a job because she is always on the computer playing World of Warcraft, the computer weird game. My MIL said she is having a hard time finding a job because she is "unhappy with her personal life" I told my MIL that it was probably because she was FREAK WHO NEVER GETS OFF THE **** COMPUTER! 
Okay, when my FIL had his breakdown, my SIL REFUSED to come down here and help him. She REFUSED to come and stay with him for a little while. She REFUSED to move down here and let him move to Chicago for a change of scenery and to be with my MIL more. And my MIL ALLOWED THAT TO HAPPEN! So what did that mean for us? I'm having to cook that crazy man meals, we're going over there several times a week, disrupting our own lives to make sure he is okay. All because my SIL doesn't want to move down here. My husband finally asked my mom what the hell she had going on up in Chicago to not let her move down here, my MIL said nothing. "She just doesn't like to live in the country." I said to her, "what does it matter where she lives? She never leaves the house anyway. Or even goes outside for that matter. She only knows it cold out because of the date!"
Now, its a few months later and she IS down here. My MIL is has finally had enough I think and has finally made her come down here. They drove down the day before Thanksgiving and my SIL is staying until Christmas. My in-laws left for Chicago this morning, until the 20th. 
Anyway, we've been going over there since my MIL has been in town more than usual, so she can see my son. My SIL has been in the office every single time we go over there, she's playing that **** game! She doesn't even say hello, she doesn't say anything to us. And when we say something to her, like to ask her if she wants food or anything she snaps at us! She is so rude. I just can't handle it. Because I would like to jerk a knot in her ass. 

What I really don't understand is why my MIL allows this to happen. This is part of the reason that I really don't like her. She is what I call "quietly crazy", meaning she doesn't appear crazy on the outside. She is well put together, has a great job, is attractive. But you peek into her home life and you're shocked at the dysfunction. 
I just don't know why she doesn't exercise some control since she is the one who pays all the bills, my SIL's included. It makes no sense to me and her behavior and lack of interest or care about what really goes on when she's not there is what tells me she is insane too. 
All I know is, my SIL should be glad that I'm not her mother, I have zero patience for those kinds of shenanigans. 

Ughhh, I'm done now. I've taken up too much space now. I just can't help it! I'm so irritated. 

Now for some Foo updates! Here are some pictures that I took of Foo this morning. She is not a show rabbit and doesn't know how to pose! hahaha. But I think they're pretty cute! 













The pink bow, is my headband. It happened to be on top of my dryer, so I stuck it on her. lol.


----------



## JBun (Dec 2, 2012)

I think with your SIL playing that game it could be that she's addicted to it. Those kind of games can be super addicting and can soon just take over your life before you realize what is happening. Not speaking from experience , but I tend to have the kind of personality that can easily become addicted to things, which is why I purposely avoid those kind of games. The other reason she does it could be a kind of escape from things in her life that she doesn't know how to deal with or handle, so the game kind of becomes a distraction so she doesn't have to dwell on or think about those other things. But of course, I don't know her, so these are just guesses. Maybe she needs counseling.

Lol, poor Foo . Having to tolerate getting all prettied up. She's an adorable bun  Just love hearing about her.

Is Foo still losing weight? She does look like she has a little, in those pictures. By the way, you're right, the camera on your phone isn't too good. These new pictures of Foo are a lot clearer. I can see her cute face better now


----------



## whitelop (Dec 2, 2012)

The camera on my phone SUCKS! hahaha. I'm so glad I found our camera. We used it last in the beginning of October when we went out of town. Then I put it somewhere and never found it again. LOL. Then cleaning out somethings, there it was! I was thrilled. 

As for her weight, she seems to be gaining again. I've always been able to feel her spine a little bit. The only time she was really fat was when she was in her cage all the time and being free fed pellets. When my son was first born. And I just didn't have the time to devote my full attention to her.
Now she is out almost 24 hours a day and gets constant exercise. I have upped her food intake a bit though, instead of 2 cups a day of greens, she gets like 4-5. She gets a big lunch and a big dinner. On top of her hay, which is 2 kitten sized litter boxes a day. 
Over the last week or so, I have added a few pellets back into her diet, I've been sprinkling like 20 or so into her greens and hay, at dinner time. So she won't just chow down on them. She has to forage for them. And she gets some extra calories. 
Her poops are all still normal and constant!


----------



## JBun (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow, that's a ton of food! It's amazing how much they can eat when they aren't getting pellets. One of my rabbits when it was a baby, because it wasn't weaned properly before I got it, wouldn't eat anything but green leafy veggies. She was skinny and underweight when I got her. This tiny 4 oz. bunny ate an entire head of green leaf lettuce a day! I couldn't believe a tiny little rabbit like that, could fit that much lettuce in her. She did pee a ton though. Luckily after about a week she started to nibble on pellets, but I felt like I was constantly washing veggies for that first 10 days


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 2, 2012)

The story with your SIL makes me think of one word.....enabled. That sounds like what your MIl is doing with her anyway. Making excuses, paying her bills. I mean she's 27 she's not helping her she's hindering her. Sometimes it's a parents job to give tough love.
I agree she's probably addicted to those games.....or....is she addicted to anything else? She sounds like the candidate to have a substance abuse problem.
Families are ALL dysfunctional I think. In one way or another. My husband and I were just talking about this the other day. My drama centers around my step dad right now. And we also have issues with my BIL and his wife. Families are so exhausting. Sometimes I fantasize about me, my hubby, my son and my rabbits  moving out to the middle of no where and cutting off contact with everyone. I tend to not like people either


----------



## whitelop (Dec 2, 2012)

agnesthelion wrote:


> The story with your SIL makes me think of one word.....enabled. That sounds like what your MIl is doing with her anyway. Making excuses, paying her bills. I mean she's 27 she's not helping her she's hindering her. Sometimes it's a parents job to give tough love.


I swear to goodness, Lisa, you and I share a brain. THESE ARE THE EXACT THINGS I SAID TO MY HUSBAND LAST NIGHT! 
Literally, the same things! Thats uncanny. 

Sometimes it is really really nice to be away from everyone. I go over to my in-laws and I can't wait to come home. I come home to my little farm and I'm so glad to be back. Its even worse when I go to an actual city, like Pittsburgh, which will be happening in April. I'll be having a nervous break down then!


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 2, 2012)

I swear to goodness, Lisa, you and I share a brain. 

^^^^completely agree!!! I've thought that SEVERAL times.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 3, 2012)

Foo spent the whole day out yesterday, she is so funny! 
She LOVES the fur now! I haven't been putting it in her cage because I wasn't sure if she would eat it. Well, she doesn't eat it anymore and doesn't groom it much. She just likes to lay on it! 
So here is another picture of her laying on the fur. The actual fur this time, not just the backing. 




Its like she is laying on a cloud. 

Okay and here is a picture of my son. Apparently, my natural cowgirl skills didn't pass on to him through genetics. Because he thinks that riding a zebra is supposed to be done like this...




He is a silly child.


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 3, 2012)

Awh cute pictures! 

Foo is adorable and if she didn't have the brown on her and the black eyes, you'd think shed get lost on that white fur 

Your son is also cute  (even though I'm not a fan of children,though there are a few people on here that are actually more than deserving to have children). Does the zebra have a name?

As for your mil and your sil, my family had the same thing going on except it was with my father mother and sister. My mom was a stay at home and my sister also stayed at home and lived off my dads money after they got divorced.... Needless to say reality hit them in the face pretty badly and now they're two of the hardest working people I know. Everyone needs a good reality check sometimes 

Edit: actually the brown in her fur helps her blend in!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 3, 2012)

No the zebra doesn't have a name, I've never thought of naming him! What should I name him? I know he's like all my living animals, always under my feet! 

She does blend into it! Sometimes I have to look twice to see if she's there. She's so funny. 

As for my in-laws, I think I just really needed to vent it all out! I feel better about it now, not so angry. Well, I would still like to put my SIL over my knee and knock her down a peg or two, but I don't think I can do that. I probably will give her a piece of my mind though. Then I'll feel GREAT!


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 3, 2012)

Name him Stripes the zebra  

As for your sil don't even bother with people like that life will eventually teach her a lesson. Glad you feel better after venting


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 3, 2012)

LOL, that blanket looks like it could've been made from Foo's twin... kinda wrong in an amusing way. she looks very cosy


----------



## whitelop (Dec 3, 2012)

Imbrium wrote:


> LOL, that blanket looks like it could've been made from Foo's twin... kinda wrong in an amusing way. she looks very cosy


I know it does look like it could be her sibling. haha. 
Its still really weird to pet the blanket then pet Foo. Foo is softer, but it still very strange and sometimes it freaks me out! hahaha. 
She loves it now! So do my cats. They're really happy about it. 


These ads on the bottom of the pages are VERY distracting. They change with what you look up and what you google and stuff, the other day I was looking at baby blanket toys from Nordstoms, so its now ad tailored to that. 
So every time I go to reply to something, I see these really adorable stuffed giraffes and lambs and I want them all for my son! But Nordstroms is so expensive and I have a lot of the things there are ads for. hahaha. I just want the giraffes.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/little-...m_cat=tellapart&cm_ven=display_rt&cm_ite=core
Yeah, look at that giraffe and tell me you don't want that! Its adorable. And there is a HUGE one that is WAY over priced!


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 3, 2012)

Lol at your son riding the zebra. He looks cute in his PJs  
And yes, boys are so silly!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 3, 2012)

I just got Watermelons Christmas card! Its so adorable! 
I'm mailing mine tomorrow, I've been a total procrastinator. Well, I've just had a lot of other stuff going on! But they'll be out tomorrow.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm said to inform everyone that...two of my fish died.  
It wasn't even the one I was having an issue with. It was our two golden red tail barbs, they were a little over 2 years old and they were like 6 inches long. Very large. We did an almost 100% water change in the tank, cleaned all the decorations and rearranged the tank to break up territories. They were fine the first day, then the pH got a little high, and the temp was a little warmer than usual. I adjusted the pH and the temp, but it was a little too late. 
Its sad, but its okay, its not the end of the world. 
My big blood parrot, is going great though! She was the one that I was worried about and I separated her from the group. Her and the aggressive king kong parrot are doing fine, they love the warmer temp. 

Anyway, on to more rabbit related things! I'm mailing my Christmas cards today, they're in the mailbox. So hopefully they'll be to everyone in a few days. I hope that I put enough postage on the ones to Canada. I put 2 stamps, because when I googled it it said that postage to Canada was 75 cents, and two stamps is 90 cents. I googled it and it said that I could do that! hahahaa.


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh no so sorry to hear about your fish  I don't know alot about tanks but it does seem like it can be difficult to keep the levels just right.

I had never mailed anything to Canada before either! Lol. I went to the post office and they put this big stamp on the Canada ones. I think they charged me $.85 cents each? I dunno. I'm sure if you googled it and put stamps on it will be fine.

I'll be watching for your card!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure how I feel about the new format. I guess it will just take some time to get used to, as with all things. 

I FINALLY finished reading 50 Shades of Grey. So here is my review of it. First let me say, that I was not a huge fan. Here is my reason; she is a terrible writer. Had she not have written like Stephanie Meyer and all the other new-age writers, it would have been better. Or had someone else written it, it would have been better. She needed to read a dictionary and choose more words. She was VERY repetitive. And jesus, what was with the inner goddess thing?! My god, I just wanted to punch her inner goddess in the face and tell her to go sit down somewhere. 
I will say that I WAS sad at the end. I was secretly wishing that Taylor would tell her that Christian loved her and she would make him turn around and go back to him. Because he clearly did love her, he is just incapable of showing it and letting it happen; because then he would be out of control. But she didn't go back to him and she was devastated. I was sad for her and I can understand that hurt, so it hit me kind of hard. I probably will read the second one, because I want to see whats wrong with Christian and why he is the way he is. I just have a hard time wrapping my head around him, but I know from first hand experience that being hurt and feeling loss and extreme emotional pain will permanently ruin you. You never fully recover from some things.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow, on a lighter note. I wanted to share with everyone how beautiful my hen is! She just got her new feathers in from her molt and I swear, I could show this girl. She is a real looker! The rooster didn't molt as many feathers as I thought he was going to and because he is white and dust bathes all the time, he is constantly dirty. He is still beautiful to me, but he isn't as pretty as she is! Now, these are Blue Jersey Giant chickens, the largest in the world. She weighs about 10 lbs and he weighs about 15-17 lbs (I haven't picked them up in a while) He stands to above my knee, she of course, is smaller than he is.
So here are the links for the pictures. I'm not 100% sure how to get the pictures on the actual thread. I still need to learn my way around this format. 
http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w374/bunnywhitelop/Camerapictures206-1.jpg
http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w374/bunnywhitelop/Camerapictures208.jpg

Yeah, I don't like this. Its limiting me to how many characters I can put in each post. I had this HUGE post about 50 Shades and it said I needed it like 2000 characters less. That blows. I'm a little irritated now. I guess its probably better than y'all don't know how I feel about that book!

Well, at least the links work. Jeez. I'm flustered now.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 5, 2012)

HA! It works now! Stupid thing! 
Well, anyway, here is a picture of my lovely little hen! She's a peach isn't she?!


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow cool I love all the shades of blue on her... Ahhaha good followup caption title to your review... "50 shades of blue" 

Yeah I'm not sure I like the new format much either the other one felt so at home and different, this one reminds me of all the other forums out there that I chose not to join for that reason.

Would you ever consider actually showing your hen?


----------



## whitelop (Dec 5, 2012)

I would consider showing her. But I don't know if she is actually show quality, and I don't know her bloodlines or anything like that. Her new feathers just came in and this is the best she's ever looked! _I_ think she is show quality but that could be my own biased opinion of her! hahaha. I might check it out though, what if I did have a prize winning hen just in my yard?! hahaha.

There are just SO many things in this new format! Its got so many settings and snazzy buttons and things! ahhhh, its overwhelming. Its like my brain has been assaulted with technology.


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 5, 2012)

It's actually much better on my laptop looking at it on a big screen, but on my ipad, it's SO confusing :/ 

Imagine she was a show hen... yes... you should check out a hen forum and find out, that would be beyond cool


----------



## whitelop (Dec 5, 2012)

I posted her picture on my chicken forum to see if anyone thinks she is show quality. Hopefully someone does! hahaha. 

I have to share this before I start to clean my house; I'm really glad no one can see me during the day. Sometimes it is not pretty! hahaha. I was just in my kitchen, making some cornbread dancing my brains out and it was not cute. hahaha. I listen to a lot of '50s and '60s music, and I do know how to do the mashed potato and the twist and I am NOT afraid to break those bad boys out! Like on a daily basis. Thinking back on it now, I think the first people I was a nanny for had a nanny cam, I'm sure they got an eye full of my dancing. Their kid liked it though! hahaha. My son dances with me, its too funny! 
I can tell y'all about it, because you can't see me. If you saw me you would be like, 'hmmm that girl looks like she is having a stroke, but it looks like its happening as 'the twist?' how strange!' 
Ughh...on to the massive overhaul of my house, in preparation of my dad living with us for a while. Have bedroom, they will come. lmao. 

BTW, I only got like 2 hours of sleep and I've already had like 3 cups of coffee, so thats why I'm a bit off and nutty today. hahaha. Its going to be a long day!

Oh, does anyone know if you can hand wash silk? I have this silk shoulder wrap thing, with lace edges. I have to take some stuff to the cleaners anyway, but can I hand wash it or is that scary? Should I just take it to the cleaners?


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 5, 2012)

whitelop said:


> Oh, does anyone know if you can hand wash silk? I have this silk shoulder wrap thing, with lace edges. I have to take some stuff to the cleaners anyway, but can I hand wash it or is that scary? Should I just take it to the cleaners?



You can hand was silk, just do it in cold water, use a very mild detergent and then put it on a towel when you are done and roll it dry switching from side to side. Like, put it in the towel and roll it like a carpet and then unroll being careful not to wrinkle it. Then just hang dry it.  

I'm super nutty when I drink coffee too, only on important days like moving or spring cleaning when I have lots to do do I drink it. UGHHH, Phoenix just bit my iphone cable in half!!! 

Happy cleaning!!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 5, 2012)

With my old phone, I went through 3 chargers in like 2 months, because Foo kept biting mine in half! Cords are her weakness, its the only thing she will chew on!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh my goodness, what a long day it has been! I got our storage room cleaned out to make into a bedroom for my dad. So, its now a bedroom! yay! I took a massive box of clothes to goodwill and took some stuff to my in-laws to store in their attic until we find somewhere to put it. The bad thing about our house is...it has no closets. Like ZERO! It has a really strange floor plan because it wasn't originally built like it is today. Hell, they didn't get a bathroom until like the 70s; the outhouse is collapsed out in the field. hahaha. And our tub and sink are PINK, from the 70s. Not to mention I have an avocado green fridge and stove, different companies-same exact color. Its fantastic! I wouldn't trade them for the most high tech energy efficient crap ever! 
Wow, so as I ramble on about my house, everyone loses interest! hahaha. 

As for Foo, I'm such a bad bunny mom! I totally ran out of greens after lunch today! Can y'all believe that?! I went to feed her dinner and opened the crisper drawer, said a few cuss words to myself and searched high and low in the fridge for something green to feed her! I found some celery and a bit of carrot. She got a sprinkling of pellets and an extra few handfuls of hay. But the hoppy is not happy with mama tonight. She literally shunned me. I walked into the kitchen and went to try to apologize to her and she turned her back on me. I stood there and watched her, she put one ear up, turned her head toward me to see if I was still there and after she saw I was, she turned back around. My jaw hit the floor! I'm pretty sure she is fine without a dinner salad. She has enough hay in her box to last a normal bun until next week, but that lasts until the morning. I'll go first thing tomorrow morning and get her some greens! And laundry detergent for me! 

Thats enough now, and for like 3 days! I'm going to enjoy my celestial tea and my celestial choir music and try to put my brain to sleep.


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah definetely read the nxt two books in the 50 shades series. You will want to know what happens. And yes she is THE worst writer ever. But i just tried to get past that as best I could. And the sex scenes got SOOO repetitive and boring. I always thought...."good grief don't y'all just sit on the couch and watch a movie ever!?!?? 

Your rooster is beautiful. I don't know anything about them but he looks pretty!

That's great you got your house organized! When does your dad move in? And how long will he live there?

That's funny about your kitchen dancing. I'm a weirdo too. I think staying home with a 4 year old all day makes me act a little goofy  we dance and sing and just act totally silly. 

Ok, the post limit bothers me because I have long posts sometimes too! And I just tried to type "cute" as the reply on another thread and it told me it was too SHORT! That's frustrating.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 6, 2012)

Well, my dad pretty much moved in with us like 2 weeks ago. He's been out of town this week working, giving me the time to get his room together. I did! hahaha. It isn't much and kind of looks like a European Hostel room, but its a bed and not the couch! hahaha. I need to get new sheets and new comforter for that bed. Then it won't look so much like a hostel. And I have no idea how long he'll be here, so thats why I made him a room. He's really dysfunctional, thats why he's here. :/ 

My SIL and I were talking about 50 Shades last night, and we were talking about how its basically Twilight with more sex thrown in. hahahaa. That woman should be ashamed of herself and Stephanie Meyers should be really pissed that she stole her book! I probably will read the second and third one, just because I want to know why Christian is so broken. 
How are they going to make a movie about this book? Is it going to be NC17? Or in the XXX theater? And who in the world are they going to get to play Christian? She made him too beautiful! I mean Ana compared him to Adonis! The GOD of beauty and desire! And she said that the Statue of David had nothing on his body?! Who is going to fill those, very attractive yet very emotionally broken shoes?! 

I got a few replies for my hen, I need to look into the American Poultry Association more to see if she even qualifies for a show. I might have to get an incubator and hatch out some of her eggs and get her offspring into the shows. I'm still not completely sure how to shows work! haha.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm going to apologize for this post right now, I've had a lot of coffee already.  

So, I just made another cup of coffee and noticed my chickens on the other side of the pond and called for them to come eat. I stuck my head out the back door with the chicken feed in their cup. My rooster came down the bank of the pond, I yelled to him "what are you going to do, fly? You're a chicken, you don't fly!" So I shook the cup for them to come around the pond. So does this stupid bird try to do? HE TRIES TO FLY ACROSS THE POND! He got like 3 feet out over the mud/water and realized "uh oh. I'm a chicken, I don't fly!" Then he turned back and got into the mud. He's find, just has dirty legs now. But I just watched him and thought, "oh my god, if I have to go get into this mud before my third cup of coffee I'm going to be really mad." It was really funny though! He HAS flown over the pond one time in his life, that was before he maxed out his weight at like 15lbs. His little pretend wings aren't going to carry all that bird over all that water. 

Anyways, I was going to take a picture of Foo in her hay box because her butt is so big! But my camera is dead and I have no idea where he put the pack of batteries. When I'm not around he likes to touch stuff and he puts it in places the stuff doesn't belong. It makes me crazy! Man brain is so different from woman brain. I'll find the batteries and get the picture later. Shes always in her hay box and her butt is always going to be big! I just checked all my remotes and everything and nothing uses AA batteries, only AAA. How odd. 

I want to say how excited I am for holtzchick! I am so excited about her new bun, I'm going to live vicariously through her, like I did Lisa when she got Archie! hahaha. Its silly I know! But I don't have the room now to get another bun, since my dad moved in and I can't use that room for buns anymore.  Its okay though. 

Since my son learned how to ride his zebra, he now thinks he can ride everything! hahaha. Its funny to watch. He has this old tonka truck, like the metal kind. He now rides that, his stuffed animals. My husband laid down in the floor to play with him last night and my son sat on the back of his head and tried to push off on the floor, to make him go. LMAO! It was the best thing I've ever seen! Except...for him riding the cat this morning. He is taller than all the cats so he wasn't really sitting on her I don't think, but he was just walking over her while stooping to sit on her. It was hysterical! My cat wasn't very happy, but she's fat so what is she going to do? hahahaaha. 
I really need to work with him and the animals. He wasn't hurting her though, he was barely touching her. He's been really good with the dog though and the dog has been really good with him. My son will walk up to the dog, the dog will sit and my son will pet him or feed him a treat, pet him and then walk away. Then the dog will go lay down on his bed in the corner. I put him in the corner so my son can't really get to him to bother him. I've been giving him his glucosimine treats, so hopefully that will help a little. 

Now off to take my son to the doctor for his 18 month check up. I can't remember if he gets shots, but I really hope not! Thanks for listening to my random ramblings!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 7, 2012)

I just got back from taking my son to the doctor. Everything is great with him! He is 33.5 inches tall, weighs 26.25 lbs and has a huge head. lmao. He has reached all of his milestones and she said he is prefect, except he won't eat macaroni and cheese! hahaha. 
That leads me to my next story. haha. We got to the doctors office at 10:15 for his 10:30 appointment. We didn't leave until 12. It was a long time to be in the office, when I hadn't eaten anything. Only like 3 cups of coffee. 
So after we left, I went to McDonalds. I know, its terrible and I really don't like McDonalds or much fast food, other than like Cook-Out. The girl that took my order was really rude. So into the speaker I told her she needed an attitude adjustment. lol. 
As I go up to pay, the guy taking my money barely acknowledges me because he's having the most important conversation in the world with the manager. So I told the manager and the guy that they were both rude and the girl who took my order was rude too! The guy and the manager apologized. I like that guy, he is always really nice but today was just an off day. But I told the manager that all the girls needed an attitude adjustment because they were all *badwords* I think because we live in a semi-small town, we have a difficult time with fast food employees. I have totally boycotted the Wendy's in my area because they can't get my husbands sandwiches right, EVER. Its a chicken sandwich with ONLY cheese. So they give us everything but cheese, everything with cheese, nothing with no cheese. So every time they get it wrong I go in and yell, "ITS JUST CHICKEN, BREAD AND CHEESE! HOW HARD IS THAT?!" they just stare at me blankly. 
I have a really hard time with fast food idiots. It really bothers me. When I was a teenager I worked at a fast food restaurant, its local to my area. I was ALWAYS on the drive thru because I requested it and I was the best at conflict resolution. I know it doesn't seem that way because I tend to yell at people often. I just have a low tolerance for BS. lmao. I'm usually the nicest person in the world, until you don't listen to what I have to say when your only job is to listen to what I have to say, then I turn into the Hulk; you won't like me when I'm angry. 

ahahahaha. I'm sorry y'all. I just had to get that out! I may be a little hostile today. 
But I did find that I really like this emoticon, it makes me happy. :rabbithop :rabbithop


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey, I went to the mall again today...Didnt get kicked out this time. But I did have supervision. I went with my husbands best friend to help him pick out a christmas present for his wife. My husband said Im only allowed at the mall if I have supervision. I dont know if he was good supervision, but we didnt get kicked out. Although he did leave me with a crazy old lady in Target that was asking me about a present for her 9 year old grandson. She then proceeded to tell me that he wanted to go to William and Mary then changed his mind. He wants to go to Virginia Tech now to be a historian. Then she picked up a gorilla stuffed animal and started making gorilla noises. Every few seconds my husbands friend would walk by and I had to try desperately not to laugh. And we had to jump another old lady's car. I told him I should've left him alone with her since he didn't save me from the other woman hahaha


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 7, 2012)

Hahaha funny stories! I can totally relate to rude fast food employees. I treat my son to mcd's every once in awhile too. And I've encountered some rude ones along the way too. I used to get mad but as I get older I guess I don't have the energy anymore, sigh. It's so exhausting. Plus I'm always scared they will spit in my food! Gross!!!!! Sad thing is is teenagers just seem so disrespectful sometimes. And that's anywhere. Oh well, that's life i guess. I'll just do whatever I can to teach my kid not to act that way.
Omg your son is nearly as big as my son! My son is little though. I'm only 5'2" and weigh 100 lbs so he's probably gonna take after me. Last time my son was at the doctor he was 29 lbs and I think 38 inches? My husband is 6'2" so we keep hoping he will get some of his height! 
That is so good that he's doing better around your dog. Sounds like things will work out after all


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 7, 2012)

I like your little note on your Xmas card. Thanks


----------



## whitelop (Dec 8, 2012)

Awww I'm glad you got my card Lisa!  I didn't put any pictures of Foo in there, so I figured I would try to put a little personalized note in everyone's cards! 

My son is a giant! hahaha. Not really, he's only in like the 75th percentile for his age range I think. Thats still pretty big though. I'm 5'7" and my husband is 6'3". I'm the shortest person in my family! I have a cousin who is 6'11". 
So we think my son should be pretty tall, I hope he is! 

I feel like this week has been the longest week of my life! I haven't been sleeping well and over compensating with coffee and running around, it doesn't work. And today, Foo has been a total bottomless pit! She has eaten like...5 cups of salad. Every time I walk into the kitchen she assaults me for food, shes in the fridge trying to get into the crisper drawers. I just can't give her any more salad, so she only gets hay until tomorrow. When I put hay in her box, she gets so excited because she thinks it greens and then gives me the cold shoulder for a few minutes when she realizes it is just hay! She has days like this, where she is just so food crazy! She is eating me out of house and home today! With her diet being the way that it is, I have to buy her greens like 2 to 3 times a week. This week has been two trips already and I haven't made it through the weekend yet. Sometimes she is just maddening with the food, but I guess thats what it is to have a rabbit. Her weight isn't exactly where I would like it, she is still a little on the thin side for me, so I'm going to get her some steel cut oats this weekend to sprinkle on her salads; hopefully that will help bring her weight up just a tad. I mean, just a few ounces, so not much at all. 

Now, like every night that I'm up too late, I'm going to drink some sleepy time tea and listen to my celestial choir music to try to quiet my mind and get some sleep. Its going to be a long weekend. :/

PS. We went to that Wendy's tonight to get food, I was too exhausted to cook anything. They didn't totally screw up our order, they got my husband's sandwich right, FINALLY! They just didn't give us straws(which is one of my biggest issues) and they gave me sweet&sour sauce with my spicey chicken nuggets. I get that one though, they just grabbed the wrong one or whatever. But I didn't think spicey and sweet&sour would go well together. lmao. I wasn't overly pissed because I was too tired. But my husband was like "do you wanna turn around? Do you want to go rock their worlds over a straw and wrong sauce?!" lmao! He is a butthead sometimes, but I laughed at him because he definitely knows me! :rabbithop:rabbithop


----------



## JBun (Dec 8, 2012)

I love it!! The double dutch bunny is like your signature now


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 8, 2012)

LOL my boyfriend is the same way. We will go somewhere and they will mess something up except with him, he needs to make a smart ass comment! 

Too much coffee is no good!you are going to wear yourself out after you stop drinking it. I've had a super long week too though I kind of feel like a zombie doing things because it's routine :/ 

I feel you on the greens bunnies definitely eat a lot! I can't remember if you said you tried oat hay or not but yeah oats will help with weight gain


----------



## whitelop (Dec 8, 2012)

holtzchick said:


> LOL my boyfriend is the same way. We will go somewhere and they will mess something up except with him, he needs to make a smart ass comment!
> 
> Too much coffee is no good!you are going to wear yourself out after you stop drinking it. I've had a super long week too though I kind of feel like a zombie doing things because it's routine :/
> 
> I feel you on the greens bunnies definitely eat a lot! I can't remember if you said you tried oat hay or not but yeah oats will help with weight gain


She is eating oat hay right now and she finally likes it. Its only been like two weeks of her getting used to it. 

I usually drink like 3-4 cups of coffee a day but since this week has been so long, I've had to add another cup or two a day! I know its not great, but it gets me through the day! hahaha.


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 9, 2012)

I started working out regularly to get my cardiovascular health up and I started taking a 100% natural plant based energizer. I swear it feels like I've just drank a giant cup of coffee except the ingredients are all like ginseng root, devils claw root etc. it's called Vega Sport. 

Great to hear that she likes the oat hay that will help her gain for sure!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the tip Michelle! I'll look into that, I would love to give up my coffee vice! 

Today I got Foo a huge bale of hay! I paid $6.75 for a bale of coastal. Its between 50-75 lbs, I haven't picked it up yet so I'm not totally sure of the weight. But that is great deal! It looks and smells really good too, I can't wait to see if she likes it! I'm also going to give some to the chickens, by stuffing their house with it. They like hay and I think they'll like this. I also got them a 50 lb bag of chicken feed. Too bad that wasn't as cheap as the hay, because it was crazy expensive! 

I hosed out Foo's litter box today and swept her cage out. I brought her litter box back in and set it in the kitchen floor, then I walked back outside to tend to some chicken needs. I didn't put litter in it or anything, but I came back into the kitchen and she was on the grid on the litter box, using the box! hahaha. She was peeing in her empty litter box. How good is she! I was so happy, well until I had to hose it out again. But in an empty box is better than in my floor. 
As I swept her cage out, I noticed there was a pile of hay that was all wet. It was on the other side of her cage, opposite of the litter box. It was under her water bottle. I got rid of one water bottle a few months ago, and now I think her remaining one is leaking! The wetness in the hay didn't smell like pee so I assume it was water. I've had that water bottle since I got her, so over two years. Maybe it is just worn out. Its the kind with the spring-stick thing in it, not the ball. So now I think I'm going to have to get her a new bottle because she won't use a bowl and I hate things that leak! 

As we went to run errands today, I left her out of her cage, which happens all the time. I came home to a huge mess of poop! Its like she went poop crazy after we left. So as I'm sweeping up all the poop, I turn my back on her for 2 seconds to dump the dust pan and she comes running to me. Leaving behind one huge poop! I was like "really?! I JUST swept all the poop up and you left me one?!" She just stared at me, then ran to the fridge because she wanted some salad. 

I left tonight and went to a friends house for a few hours. My husband left Foo out while I was gone, but fed our cats and dog in the kitchen with her. I know he wasn't watching her with the food. I really hope she didn't eat too much of it. She was laying on a phone book when I got home. I gave her some salad and locked her in for the night. I really hope she didn't get too much dog/cat food, I'm going to be worried about her all night now! I don't know how much is too much of that stuff. Ughhh.. RABBITS! :rabbithop


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 9, 2012)

looks like I missed a lot in the days since the forum got updated! (I've been slacking on catching up on everything, lol).

the fast food stories remind me of the taco bell where I went to college. for whatever reason, all the black employees got put on the same shifts and all the non-black employees got put on the same shifts. my friend Will coined the term "african american employee days" to describe the days when all the black people were working. it was actually *really* convenient because there was an inexplicable correlation between the skin color of the employees and the quality of the food/service you were going to get if you ate there. you had to drive past the drive-thru window to get in line, so before we committed to the line, we'd always wait to catch a glimpse of the person working the window. if the employee wasn't black, that meant it was a good day to eat at quizno's or wendy's or something.

I swear, if it was a shift where none of the employees were black, your order was NEVER right. EVER. at least one thing (usually 2-3) was going to be wrong with your order. sometimes what they handed you didn't even *remotely* resemble what you'd actually ordered. if it was an "african american employee day," your food was going to be absolutely perfect. it was the weirdest thing, but at least it was predictable!


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't own a coffee maker. Weird I know! I'm almost 35 and never been a coffee drinker. I prefer tea.
Well I just have recently found a new found love for coffee! So you are trying to give it up and I'm just starting 
Foo does seem to eat alot! Do you find it's more expensive since shes on a no pellet diet? 
You do have a tall family! My family is short, so hopefully my son gets some of my husbands height.
Glad Wendy's got your order nearly right......except the straw and sauce


----------



## whitelop (Dec 9, 2012)

I deleted that rant because it was just too much rant. lol. 
I'm going to try not to do that anymore! 

As for Foo, she got a banana slice today and she was very happy about that. She seems fine after probably eating too much dog/cat food. She seems to like the dog food better, which is probably best because its a really good food. haha. 
I finally put her fur blanket in her cage with her. She seems to really like it! She isn't eating it anymore because I think she has gotten used to it. I left part of the floor of her cage bare so if she gets too hot she can lay on the plastic. 
I just don't know how to wash fur? Do I hand wash it? I guess I would wash it the way I wash a rabbit! In warm water with mild soap, towel dry with a low blow dryer! hahahaha that sounds so ridiculous. I'm going to google it! :rabbithop :rabbithop


----------



## whitelop (Dec 9, 2012)

agnesthelion said:


> I don't own a coffee maker. Weird I know! I'm almost 35 and never been a coffee drinker. I prefer tea.
> Well I just have recently found a new found love for coffee! So you are trying to give it up and I'm just starting
> Foo does seem to eat alot! Do you find it's more expensive since shes on a no pellet diet?
> You do have a tall family! My family is short, so hopefully my son gets some of my husbands height.
> Glad Wendy's got your order nearly right......except the straw and sauce


Yes, her diet is a little more expensive now. Instead of buying things here and there for her, she depends on it! So I have to make special trips to the store to get stuff sometimes. The herbs are the most expensive part of it though, the little packages are such a rip off, they're like 2.50 for a small little plastic thing of herbs. This summer, I'll be growing everything of my own, but until then...
During the week she eats, on average:
6-8 bunches of cilantro
2-3 heads romaine
2 heads green leaf
2 heads red leaf
1 bag of spring mix salad OR 2 bunches flat leaf parsley 
maybe 1 whole carrot
2 or so slices banana 
14 papaya bites
different sprigs of herbs when she'll eat them. The little packages last a month or so. 
Then her hay, my god, she eats 2 completely full litter boxes a day. Her daily hay is another buns 3 days worth of hay. 

THAT is a lot of food! I didn't realize it until I wrote it all down.

Oh and I drink caffine free tea at night, the Celestial brand Sleepy time tea. Its very good and really relaxing. I drink a cup and sit on the couch or in the rocking chair with my celestial choir music and try to relax. Unfortunately, I am by a nature a very high strung person and relaxing is hard for me. The tea and music really help though.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 10, 2012)

Foo LOVES the coastal hay! I just put a pile in there for her and she has been in the box for a solid 10 minutes! She has like hamster cheeks filled with hay and is still stuffing more into her mouth and eating it! I was worried about what she was going to do with a new hay, since she didn't really like the oat hay that much in the beginning, but now she's coming around to it. 
But this coastal is really nice. It looks to be about a second cut and its got fluffier strands so they're not long and woody. It has some yellow pieces in it, but she has always like the yellow pieces the best for some reason. Her timothy has long woody pieces so it will help grind her teeth down more. I'll still probably get some timothy because of that. I might have to go some where else to get the timothy though :/ 
I just glad she likes it because I have SO MUCH OF IT! lol. 

I'm going to post some pictures of her later, my husband found the batteries! YAY for him! 
I want to show you guys how big her butt is while she's in the hay box! And I might post some pictures of her cage, since I don't think anyone has seen her cage set up. Its nothing special because its store bought plastic bottomed pet store cage. But its the "huge" one, which is relative since none of those cages are big enough! She has a kitchen though! 

My MIL asked me if I wanted a bread maker for Christmas, I told her no. I told my husband that she could get me the fluffy blanket I wanted him to get me and he could get me either NIC grids from Sears or an egg incubator for my chickens. Chances are, I'm going to get NIC grids! I need to start thinking up cage designs and decide if she would like levels or just one big huge floor level. Hmmm...so much to ponder. 
:rabbithop


----------



## whitelop (Dec 10, 2012)

Here is Foo munching on some salad for lunch! 





This is right before lunch, her chowing down on her new coastal hay! I'm so happy she loves it! 
Please don't mind to poop on her blanket! She isn't 100% with the litter box poops. haha. 
Her cage is gross right now! Its so amazing how she messy she is, I need to sweep her cage out and shake her fur blanket out. I just did it yesterday but there is hay everywhere.


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 10, 2012)

Awh great to hear that she likes her hay!! Seems like hay fever is in the air


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 10, 2012)

This is a fantastic thread. I can´t believe I´ve just spent nearly an hour reading through it and it´s now 1am and I have to get up in the morning...awwww

I did so laugh at some of the comments especially about Fifty shades...yes, the most over hyped books of all time....boring and repetitious...goodness knows how they´re going to make a film...it would have a quadruple X rating if they include everything in the book and if they don´t, why bother making it. 

Enough of that.....Foo is just great, just love her and it´s lovely to see more of her, she sounds like a real character. Yes, bunnies are fantastic but can drive you round the bend at times. I´ve just discovered that one of mine, who shall be nameless, has been having a nibble at the base of my china cabinet :shame ....is there nothing sacred !!!

And I totally know what you mean about cables...I´m on my fourth mobile charger but am gradually learning that any cable in their path will be exterminated permanently.

I am now retiring to bed, bunnies have been in their enclosure for about an hour and have finished their food and are settling for the night. 

I look forward to reading new adventures of Foo tomorrow. Greeting from three happy bunnies :biggrin2:

:happyrabbit:


----------



## whitelop (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow! I'm so glad you read and enjoyed my life! 
And no, nothing is sacred to a rabbit! They chew on everything and they don't care. hahaha.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 10, 2012)

OMG! The ad on the top of my page is for Celestial sleepy time tea! Do you think they just know what I type, so they can put the ad up there?! That is so weird, that I said something about it a few days ago and then there is an ad for it. I DO love that tea! I tried to get some Celestial Candy Cane tea but my husband pushed me away yesterday because the store was crazy with people! lol. 

I found that Foo loves rose petals! She goes nuts for them. I just gave her my last 3 roses that were dead on the bush. She really likes them. So I'm putting them in her hay sparingly because I don't have anymore petals.  I may have to get some organic roses and let them dry. She would probably like that, maybe I'll go to the organic grocery store and get some herbs and roses for her. 
Since Foo likes to eat the dog food out of his bowl, I put her dinner salad in it! I also put her a small bin of hay on the floor and a small bowl of more greens, since she likes to eat the cilantro first, I separated it. I tried to take a picture of her eating a huge salad out of a dog bowl, but she would not stay in front of the bowl for me to get a good picture. The little scamp! lol. She just ran into the living room and my dad scared the hell out of her! Poor bun! :rabbithop


----------



## whitelop (Dec 10, 2012)

I took the gate down between the kitchen and living room, so I let Foo into the living room to explore. She found the Christmas tree, so I took like 100 pictures to try to get some good shots. These aren't great because she kept moving! hahaha. But they're kind of cute. PS. don't mind any fur balls if you see them, I usually sweep/vacuum once a day to get the dog hair under control, but I missed today for something else. It only takes 1 day for fur balls to accumulate; its ridiculous. 

So here is Foo exploring the Christmas tree for the first time since she was like 6 months old. I was worried about her getting the cords, because the living room isn't bun-proofed. So I herded her back into the kitchen. 













On a positive note, she didn't poop a single poop in the living room or pee! She did so good, I was so surprised. My husband was like "no get her out of here, what if she pees on the rug or poops and you miss it and that baby eats it?!" But she didn't poop a single poop! lol. She did so good. I might start letting her in the living room more often, once the Christmas tree is gone, it will be bun-proof and I won't have to worry about cords.


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 11, 2012)

Weird about the celestial tea ad?? Hmmm....i wonder how it "knows"......

That is so great that Foo didn't poop or pee on her exploration. Eww, gross to think of your son eating it. Lol! 

It's fantastic that you found your camera because these pics of Foo are so great. She has such a sweet face too. Kinda "sad" looking and oh so cute!! love her!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 11, 2012)

agnesthelion said:


> Weird about the celestial tea ad?? Hmmm....i wonder how it "knows"......
> 
> That is so great that Foo didn't poop or pee on her exploration. Eww, gross to think of your son eating it. Lol!
> 
> It's fantastic that you found your camera because these pics of Foo are so great. She has such a sweet face too. Kinda "sad" looking and oh so cute!! love her!


She does have kind of a sad face! hahaha. Her allergies are bothering her right now, so her eyes are a little watery. I have to wipe them with a warm damp cloth at least once a day. Poor thing! I think with her allergies its the weather. Its so strange here, one day its 70 then the next its 40. All the plants are confused and her allergies always mess with her this time of year and in the spring. But during the summer, she's fine.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 11, 2012)

So last night, I "forgot" to put Foo in her cage before I went to bed. Well, "forgot" really means, I was too tired to wrangle her back into her cage before I went to bed. lol. So I told her to be good and left her out. 

Well, Foo was not good! This is what I came down to this morning...





...that is my kitchen floor and that is a bin of hay I put down so Foo wouldn't have to keep jumping in and out of her cage to eat hay out of her normal container. 
That's what I get for being nice to her. lol. :vacuum:

She is so happy this morning though. She assaulted my leg when I came into the kitchen. I guess she likes having her hay in the floor to be in all the time! Too bad, I don't like having hay in the floor. Well, more hay than usual. It just gets everywhere! 

Oh and I have to tell y'all about last night. I was pouring a glass of wine and it kind of dripped down the neck of the bottle and I wiped it with my fingers, it dripped off my hand onto my foot, so I wiped my foot on my pants. lol. I then went to switch the load of wash and Foo came over and she loves my feet anyway. She was chinning my feet and then she found where the wine was, so she was licking my toes! lmao. I didn't think about it until I finished with the dryer and she followed me to the counter then started licking my foot again. So I was like 'hmmm...thats odd'. Then I remembered the wine spillage on my foot and laughed like crazy at her! There wasn't really anything on my foot, its like she could smell the sweetness of the red wine! She is definitely my bun! 
:rabbithop


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh my GOSH that's a mess!, hahahaha how cute though. You know she had an absolute ball last night!!

My buns are always interested in my wine too. Although they are interested in anything I have  I've never let them close though. Maybe Foo had a little buzz last night and it made her hay crazy!!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 11, 2012)

Maybe she did! I thought about that this morning as I was cleaning up her hay mess! The way she bounded to me this morning and was binkying around, I think she had a good night last night! lol. I need to start leaving her out at night more often. I don't mind cleaning up a hay mess as long as she's happy. Maybe I'll get her a shallow storage bin and fill it with hay, so she can play in it instead of throwing it on the floor! lol 

I just put her back in her cage so I could feed my other animals. lol. She got in there on her own to lay on her fur blanket, then I closed the door to the cage and she stood up and looked at me like I smacked her! lol. Poor thing, taking a nap on her fur blanket in total hell. hahaha. Silly rabbit!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 11, 2012)

Doesn´t she look so cute sitting under the tree and she´s been such a good girl. Mine do the same with the hay, they love spreading it all over the place. It´s the thing I dislike the most as it just gets everywhere but where there are buns, there´ll be hay. 

She just likes giving you something to do spreading her hay everywhere, she doesn´t want you to get bored. 

Made me laugh thinking about her licking off the wine, hope she didn´t wake up with a hangover:laugh:

I´ve just put mine to bed and am just watching Houdini change his stuff around again. He loves digging and his bedding ends up everywhere and then I tidy it up again and he repeats the exercise. Drives me mad it does. 

More on Foo Foo tomorrow I hope :bunnydance:


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 12, 2012)

Hahaha well looks like she's just making sure you have enough to do, you know in case you get bored. I love the spots on her ears I think that's the cutest part of her. And she does have a sad look on her face. I call it the eeyore look  

You should tie a red ribbon on her the next time she's under the tree


----------



## whitelop (Dec 12, 2012)

lmao. I will tie a red bow around her neck next time! She is so silly.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 12, 2012)

Well as I was getting to my blog, my son decided he wanted to pour out the little tiny crumbs of the doritos on the couch. We were sharing them. Then he just hit my phone with a very hard plastic mallet. He just hit my knee with it, it hurt and he hits HARD. Now he's petting my knee as if to say he is sorry for hitting me. lmao. This kid has driven me up a wall today! He has been acting like a total nutter today! 

Anyway! Foo has been out of her cage all day, she has made another huge mess with the hay; but she looks so happy. haha. I cut a box so it was shallow and put some hay in it with a few papaya bites and like 10 pellets. I like to make her forage for things, it keeps her 'wild' nature in tact. lmao. Yeah, she's totally wild. You guys didn't know?! hahaha. I had to wipe her eyes with a warm cloth this morning, she is having some serious allergy issues right now. Poor thing. Her eyes look a little uncomfortable. 

I changed my Christmas present wish with my husband last night. I told him I wanted Foo spayed for Christmas. I was supposed to get it done for my birthday. My dad offered to pay for it then, but he lost his job like a week before my birthday. So I told my husband that if he didn't get me anything else that would be totally fine, I just want to get her spayed! It will fix some many things with her behavior and all that. So hopefully that will be happening! I just have to stay on my husband because he'll forget and keep asking me what I want for Christmas. 
I was looking at different breeds of buns last night, I started out with Nethies and moved to giant breeds. I was showing my husband the different pictures of rabbits that I liked. I showed him a black otter nethie and he didn't really like them. I ONLY like the black otter nethies. I showed him some rex rabbits, then showed him Archie and he ONLY liked Archie. I've showed him Natasha Rabbitova before and he thought she was gorgeous(which she is) but those are the only two rex's he likes. I showed him Flemmies and NZ and he wasn't thrilled. Then I came to Checkered Giants and he LOVED them! He likes that they have a "racing stripe" down the middle of their backs. lol. He is such a man! I would love to have a checkered giant! He didn't really like the English spot though, which is strange because they look so similar, he just liked the CG. lol. As it turns out, he is very picky about bunnies! It makes me wonder how much he likes Foo? She isn't show quality and shes just a plain little white loppy hoppy. She doesn't have a racing stripe, if she did he may interact with her more! lmao. 

Enough now! I'm going to make burritos for dinner now, with refried beans and mexican rice. Delicious! I'll take some pictures and share them later. I couldn't find a red ribbon for Foo to wear under the tree! It makes me a little sad, because I used to have one.

Edit: I'll take pictures of FOO, not our food. The way that little paragraph runs, it sounds like I'm going to take pictures of our food to share with everyone. Not so. Rabbit pictures. Unless, y'all want to see our food?! :humour:


----------



## whitelop (Dec 12, 2012)

I obviously haven't started cooking dinner yet! I was about to start then I saw Foo looking so starved for dinner, I went ahead and fed her. She was circling my feet climbing my legs trying to get to the salad. I put it down, she got 1 piece of red leaf then ran back to me. I was standing at the gate in the kitchen talking to my son and she was just staring at me. 
My son started to cry so I picked him up and Foo followed me around the kitchen, leaving her salad alone to wilt. I was confused, so I went and sat next to her salad with my son, he pet her for the first time tonight! He was SO gentle. She put her head on my leg and I pet her for a few minutes. I offered her some parsley and cilantro, she wouldn't take it. So I started to worry. I put my son down and he ran off to get a toy he threw over the gate. I continued to love on Foo and then she put her head up so I stopped. I offered her some cilantro again and she took it. 
I think she just wanted some love before her meal. Which is totally out of the norm for her, she usually never lets me pet her like that. She likes it for about 3 minutes then runs away. haha I put my son out of the kitchen and went back and she continued to follow me around, so I loved on her some more. Now, she is eating her salad after some love! 
She is acting so strange right now! I don't know whats going on, I'm really thrown off by her new found lovey-ness. 
:rabbithop


----------



## whitelop (Dec 13, 2012)

I was inspired by Lisa to put pictures of my Christmas sweaters, from my husbands lovely grandmother. I love that lady, she is so nice. But why would I wear these sweaters, other than in Pittsburgh with her? lmao. I'm 23 not 83! 







^This one is like...a train ran into a craft store and created this sweater. lol Plus, its two sizes to big.





^This one isn't that bad. I actually wore it the other night to the store. haha. 

There is one more that I can't locate at the moment. It is like the one above with the polar bear, but it is green with a snowman on it. And more sequins. haha. 
If I had to choose any of them, it would be the polar bear one, its not THAT bad. But I'm still not 83!


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 13, 2012)

Hahahaha that's a whole lotta awesomeness right there  the Xmas tree made with sequins and buttons and such....oh yeah....that would have been a hit at our neighborhood party!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 13, 2012)

hhahaaha I'm sure it would have! They're just so fun! :laugh:


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Dec 13, 2012)

:laugh: those sweaters are hilarious


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 13, 2012)

lolol! Awh... I bet if you wore a really mismatched outfit and with some funky accessories, you could actually make the first sweater look modern. 
You know, because people wear the wierdest things these days!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 13, 2012)

Michelle, you are so right! I could be fashion forward in my craft store nightmare sweater! 

I have to share that at this moment im in the krispy kreme drive thru getting a dozen hot donuts. I may or may not have the krispy kreme app.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 13, 2012)

So before I go into a total doughnut coma, I will share that Foo is currently in my living room exploring! She is doing so well. She hasn't peed or pooped in here at all. She keeps running back into the kitchen but I don't know if its to poop or not. She hasn't marked anything yet. I think she likes the rug too. She's always on hardwoods, so maybe the rug is nice to be on for the extra traction. 
Oh and I'm a terrible bunny mom! I was sitting in the floor with her, eating a doughnut. I held it out to her and was like "Foo, you want the doughnut?" I was totally kidding when I said it, but I wasn't fast enough for her. She took a bite of the freaking doughnut! I made a loud gasp and my husband had his mouth in a big O. I was in shock! Then she proceed to assault me over my doughnut! I can't believe she ate some of it! I was just kidding when I asked her! Whenever I ask her if she wants other things she just sniffs it and runs off. Not this time! I feel like I should give her some simethicone just in case it effects her tummy and I'm going to give her some extra hay and a salad in just a second. Silly rabbit, doughnuts are for humans! 

Back to her in the living room. I think that when I get her spayed, after she is 100% with her litter box, I think I'm going to transition her to a full blown house rabbit. I've been looking around my house and most of it is bunny proof because its kid proof. I would just have to hide like 2 cords, which are laptop and one lamp. I introduced her to my son. He pet her on the back and then he was done. haha. He wanted down to get a toy he threw over the gate into the kitchen. It didn't seem like he cared that much about her, which is good. She put her head down on my leg when he was petting her and didn't seem to mind him at all. She's used to seeing him because she always sees him through the gate, but never up close like that. 
I think that once I let them meet more than just a few minutes, I think he would be fine. He likes the cats better than any other animal anyways. haha. I think that it could work! I just have to talk my husband into it! I think once she gets spayed and once she recovers and makes improvements with the litter box, I'll give it a test run. Chances are, she'll just sleep in her cage or fur pile during the day and only be out at night, like she is now, when my son is in bed. So I think it will be nice. I'll get her another litter box and maybe a cat condo or something. haha. 

I'm going to call the vet tomorrow and make an appointment for her to be spayed in the next few weeks. Hopefully before Christmas. I hope the vet is in town, he is an ARBA judge and I think he travels a lot. So I'll let you guys know when her appointment is. I'm sure y'all will have to talk me off the ledge, because I'll be insane with worry about her! 

PS. She is obsessed with my Christmas tree. She is trying to climb it and keeps nudging the bottom ornaments. 
Okay, as I was typing this all out, I was watching her run around thinking if I had fed her her full dinner yet. I decided I hadn't and she didn't even get her pre-dinner snack. Yes, that is a real thing. When I'm cooking dinner, its between lunch and HER dinner at 11ish. So I normally give her a few leaves of something at around 6-7ish. She didn't get that tonight. 
So as I thinking about it, I was also thinking about how I was going to get her from the living room to the kitchen into her cage to eat and go to bed. I walked to the fridge as I opened the fridge I was like "Foo, do you want dinner?" She just stared at me from the christmas tree. She didn't come to me. Then I got her two lettuces out, showed them to her, nothing. Then I got out her bag of cilantro. She heard that bag crinkle and her ears went UP and she came hauling ass into the kitchen then straight to her cage! lmao. She is SO funny sometimes. I'm going to have to get a video of that because its awesome! Sidenote: I had a cat growing up, that would come to the sound of sandwich meat packaging or cheese wrappers. She would meow constantly until you gave her some sandwich meat or cheese. It was really bad when trying to make a sandwich but really good for medicine time. Who ever said that stuff was bad for them, she lived to be 17. haha. 

Enough for tonight, I hope y'all enjoyed my random ramblings; because thats about all it is. lol 
I'll let everyone know about the vet and her spay, I'll probably have to start another thread for my own sanity. hahahahahahaha. 

PPS. I made chicken and dumplings tonight, its one of my specialties. It was super delicious. If anyone wanted the recipe, I would be willing to share.


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 14, 2012)

Lol Awh foo is one crazy crazy food motivated bunny. I can't believe she bit the donut either it's so cute if I think about her doing it but probably soooo bad for her.

I love that you are thinking if making her free roam. She might still be hormonal for the first little while though. pHoenix is the exact same way when it comes to me feeding her, she will run after me if she thinks I'm feeding her shes always soo hungry??! 

I think you should start a recipe thread! I'm sure many would follow


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 14, 2012)

Ditto on the recipe thread! I would totally follow and contribute too. I'm always trying new things.  last night I made slow cooker chicken tacos which were THE easiest meal I had made in a long time but my husband gobbled them up and raved about them as if they were a gourmet meal! Haha

Foo does love her food. Rabbits are very good at acting starved all the time. When I bring their veggies or the morning nana they both come running as if they haven't eaten in a week. Silly buns.

That is great Foo will be a house bunny. My two are free run in their "apartment" from about 8am til I go to bed which is as late as 1am sometimes. Sometimes they do get put in earlier for the night but alot of the times they are only in their bunny condo for a few hours. And because they are always free run, they don't crave getting out so alot of the times they are cuddling in their condo together or laying under this bench in the corner (another favorite spot of theirs) so my whole point is once she knows shes free run all the time, she will probably do the same. Mine are just carpet lumps (as Larry calls them, haha) most of the day and don't chew or get into any trouble and they go in their litter box all the time too. They are good buns


----------



## whitelop (Dec 14, 2012)

I might start one! haha. I love to share recipes! 

So I just called the vets office to schedule Foo's spay. I'm waiting for my husband to call me back to give me his debit card number for the deposit. The appointment is for MONDAY! I'm shaking, I'm so nervous! I'm going to cry I think.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 14, 2012)

Foo does really like to be in the living room, so I think she would like to be a free bun. I think what I'll do is once she has gotten used to being out, I'll take the cage we have now away and make her a smaller NIC cage or give her an x-pen. I'm going to get her a bigger litter box too for when she's a free bun. haha. 

The only reason I let her into the kitchen last night was because she was digging at the floor by the gate. My son decided that he wanted to put his foot on top of the gate and try to climb over. So my husband lifted the gate like 2-3 inches up. She dug at the floor like 5 times and I finally got up to see what she was doing. When I walked to the gate and asked her what she wanted, she stood up and put her front feet on the gate and looked at me with the sad eyes! lol. 
I opened the gate and she flew into the living room! She's pretty smart to get my attention like that! hahaa.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 14, 2012)

whitelop said:


> It makes me wonder how much he likes Foo? She isn't show quality and shes just a plain little white loppy hoppy. She doesn't have a racing stripe, if she did he may interact with her more! lmao.



maybe you could paint a stripe on her with food coloring or koolaid, lol. oooh, or you could put flames down her sides! they make things go faster 

good luck with Foo's spay! I'm sure she'll do just fine and it'll feel great to have it done with


----------



## whitelop (Dec 14, 2012)

She's getting spayed on Monday! I drop her off between 7:30 and 8 am and pick her up later. 
She told me to bring her food and stuff, I asked her if they would be able to put some cilantro in the fridge for her, she said yes! hahaha. They're so nice! 
I've never actually met this vet, but he has a good reputation with rabbits.

I'm still a nervous wreck though! ahhhhh!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 14, 2012)

I´d missed a whole page.. love the sweaters, they reminded of Bridget Jone´s Diary where Mark Darcy´s mum used to buy him and Christmas sweater every year which he had to wear lmao. 

Foo and the Christmas tree. She´s actually quite good as she hasn´t left a trail of mayhem and destruction about. I haven´t got one up this year as I won´t be here although I´m sure it wouldn´t last two minutes with Houdini loose in the same room. 

I saw this tree in the department store today and thought he bottom bit was great. i asked if they sold the basket thing and the assistant said that all they´d done was get a wicker basket and knock the bottom out and put it upside down. What a great idea. It protects the bottom of the tree and the bunnies can actually chew and eat it. Way to go :bunny24

not a great photo as I missed the top of the tree but you can see the one in the background better






Great to hear you´re getting Foo spayed. She´s sail through it and she looks like a healthy little bun so I´m sure she´ll be up and about after it in no time. 

Just put mine to bed so I´m off to. catch up on here tomorrow.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 14, 2012)

That is a great idea for the bottom of the tree! Those trees are very beautiful too! Next year when we do a real tree, i may see if i can put the basket t the bottom. It looks good!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 14, 2012)

So I'm highly disgusted with the ways of the world right now. I watched the special on CBS about the shooting, after all the Christmas shows. My heart just breaks for those people who lost their children and for who lost their family members today for a senseless act. 
I just don't understand it. It makes me sick. I can't use the words I really want to use because the filter on this site and because there are young eyes who could be looking at this. 
As a parent it shakes me to my core. I feel like totally helpless for these people. I just want to go up there and hug all of them. There aren't any words to apologize to them for the ways of the world. There are just no words to make any of that hurt go away. There's nothing to help them. 
My nose is raw from crying and wiping it. My eyes are so puffy from crying since 4pm, then crying again when my husband got home and I was telling him. He was at a Christmas party at work today and didn't know anything about it. Then crying again watching the special. My husband sat in silent tears watching it. He is in shock. 
I was hysterical watching the special. 

I'm totally grossed out with the world. It makes me worry when I go anywhere. I don't want to send my kid to school now, he has a few years yet but I still don't want to send him to school. I don't want to go to the store anymore or to the movies. I just don't want to have contact with the world because I'm scared to death someone will open fire in freaking walmart or something. We went to see the new batman movie a few weeks after the shooting in Colorado and I was terrified to go see it. She checked my purse to see if I had a gun! That was a first. I mean what goes wrong in peoples brains for them to do things like this? What happens? Did his mom not hug him enough? Did his dad spank him too hard? Did he get teased in school? 
I grew up very poor, had nothing! My dad is useless. He was never around, they got divorced when I was 9, my mom worked too much and I was always alone. I made mistakes in my life but never hurting anyone but myself. I had a really crappy childhood and teenage years, but I didn't ever want to hurt anyone. My mom didn't hug me enough and my dad was a ... but I never wanted to hurt anyone. I don't get it. No one had the perfect life, we all understand what it is to hurt but we don't all go open fire on innocent people. I'm disgusted. 

I'm sorry I just went on a total rant. I said I wouldn't do it again, but I think its okay for this particular thing. I'm really mad right now and I'm really heart broken for that whole town right now. My heart goes out to them. :hearts


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 14, 2012)

I totally agree with everything you said. I just can't put words to it I guess. We had my nieces 1 year bday party tonight and although a joyous occasion there was a sadness. We talked abput the tragedy but none of us can truly grasp it.

Not much else I can say....other than I will be squeezing my son tighter than ever tonight.....


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 15, 2012)

Yeah that is ridiculous! It seems like all these off the chart shootins have been happening now more than ever. I can't grasp it and at the sometime I know it's bad but I want to be naiive about it because I miss childhood and all the happiness and innocence that is supposed to come with it. My heart also goes out to those children and their families for having to go through this


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 15, 2012)

whitelop said:


> I'm totally grossed out with the world. It makes me worry when I go anywhere. I don't want to send my kid to school now, he has a few years yet but I still don't want to send him to school. I don't want to go to the store anymore or to the movies. I just don't want to have contact with the world because I'm scared to death someone will open fire in freaking walmart or something.
> 
> I'm sorry I just went on a total rant. I said I wouldn't do it again, but I think its okay for this particular thing. I'm really mad right now and I'm really heart broken for that whole town right now. My heart goes out to them. :hearts



honestly, one of many reasons I don't ever plan to have kids is that I don't want to raise a child in this world and I don't trust myself to be able to set cynicism aside and trust the world enough to send them out into it when the time comes. I've also been thorough enough bad stuff in my life and I just don't know that I could handle it if I had a kid and something happened to them. it never ceases to amaze me in the worst possible way the things that human beings are capable of doing to one another.

as for ranting... if you ever feel like ranting, go for it. it's healthy to let things out in a safe place. it's your blog - if someone doesn't want to read your rants, they don't have to. this is YOUR place to share things, including stuff you need to vent about. when I get pissed off, I rant like crazy... and then I let it go.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 15, 2012)

I just heard about it this morning as I was out all day yesterday and didn´t get back till later. My thoughts are with all of those poor parents who never expected their day to end like that and to all of you in the US who probably have to face this type of danger more than we do over here in Europe. I sure am glad that possession of a firearm is not the norm over here although, the other day, two innocent people were shot when someone lost it as well so it does happen anywhere but to a lesser extent. 

As you say, we all have problems and issues but we manage to grow and develop and get over them alone or with the help of family and friends. If they can´t face life, why do they have to shoot so many instead of just shooting themselves. That´s the part I can never understand. 

My heartfelt thoughts go out to all of you.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 15, 2012)

Okay, baby update time! lol
I put Foo in our big dog kennel and the baby in Foo's cleaned out cage. 
She has a litter box and some blankets as bedding. She is eating, pooping and I don't know if she's peed because the blanket is dark and I haven't felt in there. She peed in the box she was in, twice.
She knows how to use the water bottle and is drinking on her own! Her poops are solid and round and TINY! They're so little compared to Foo's. 
I gave her 4 pellets at I broke in half, she seemed to eat them okay. I don't want to over do it with those pellets though because I need to get her some alfalfa pellets. 
She is eating timothy hay like its going out of style! She really loves it. I'll get her some alfalfa, but I'm going to mix it with timothy because I don't want to go through the difficulty of transitioning her hay later on. I want her to always like timothy and then later other grass hays. Foo isn't picky about hay anymore. 

Okay now to Foo. She DOES NOT like the baby! I was holding the baby and she is so spunky, so I let her down on the floor and had my legs blocking her from the whole kitchen. She went to Foo's cage and they were sniffing her and Foo bit her through the bars! The little b-word! I couldn't believe it. I moved their cages a few inches apart so they can't touch each other because I'm scared Foo will hurt her. That baby was scared. I only let her out for a few minutes, she's so lively! I hope Foo gets better after she is spayed and after her hormones have subsided. I would like them to be a team, I hope they'll get along. I know girl-girl bonds are really hard, but I hope because she's a baby, they'll be able to forage a baby bond after Foo is less of a brat! 

I don't really remember Foo being a baby, she was like 14-16 weeks when I got her. So she wasn't little. Nothing compared to this little tiny! I took pictures of the new cage set up, the baby in her cage in the litter box. I put a picture of Foo in her litter box and then the baby in the same sized box, you guys are going to freak out! She has SO much room in that cage! Its enormous for her! She can do a full 500 in there right now I think. I don't really know much about babies, so I may be asking a lot of questions! hahaha. I was a little ill prepared for this, but I feel like I did the right thing. 

I will say that I'm leaning towards Elvira as a name. It makes me think of The Oakridge Boys and Elvira _Mistress of the Dark_ lol. I LOVE Elvira! She was so cool. I just saw a 90 year old Elvira walking through the grocery store parking lot the other day, that lady was hilarious! 

I feel like I'm going to be doing a lot of stressing out in the next few days. Foo is getting spayed on Monday and I'm super nervous about that, then this little baby. I really hope she'll be okay and not get sick or anything. I'm just so nervous all the time as it is, but now I'm literally shaking. I have been all day. I didn't even want to go to my in-laws today because I didn't want to leave them. Especially with Foo being in a new cage, which I'll be honest, its not great. But hopefully, I'll be getting her some NIC grids or an x-pen soon. I'm going to keep her in that cage until after the spay/recovery but then I'll move her to something else. 
Okay, enough rambling on. The next post will be some pictures! I hope you guys enjoy them!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 16, 2012)

PICTURES! I would also like to say, that I'm totally learning how to work stupid photobucket! lol 






^here is the new cage set up. Half of my kitchen is animal cages now. lol 





^Elvira in her litter box, look how tiny she is! 





^her wittle face!





^THAT is a disapproving bun! lol 





^And this, is right before Foo bit Elvira on the nose! Foo is a meany butt! 
But look at the size difference. I know you can't see all of Foo, but look at her head compared to Elvira. 
:dutch

PS. Elvira is fine, just a bit shaken by Foo. But she'll be okay. I'm going to leave her alone now! I'm just a ball of emotions. I'm panicked and excited at the same time! lol


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry Foo was a meanie-butt to your new little bunny! those darn hormones make them about as friendly and sweet as a 13 year old girl ><

F/F bonds are definitely tricky... if you're going to attempt it, though, the timing couldn't be better - the vast majority of your house is neutral territory since Foo almost never leaves the kitchen and you were about to bunny-proof it all anyway so it's not really extra work. have you confirmed that the new bunny is a girl, then?

a little tip for you... take lots of pics and don't go more than 2-3 days without snapping some! I really regret not buying a camera as soon as I got my bunns, and not getting more baby pictures of my two once I bought the camera for them (and that the ones I do have aren't great looking due to the NIC grid/cooking oil incident that left their fur mussed up for a couple weeks). they grow INSANELY fast! at 11 weeks (nala)/12 weeks (gaz), my girls weighed TWICE what they weighed at 8.5/9.5 weeks  sometimes I look at my armful-sized bunnies and am boggled by the fact that they were once so tiny they could fit comfortably on my hand (one at a time, of course).


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 16, 2012)

whitelop said:


> I know you can't see all of Foo, but look at her head compared to Elvira.



her head's like the size of the entire baby! craziness.


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 16, 2012)

So excited!! See now do you get what I mean when I said that PHoenix had a lot of energy. She was like running back and forth lol. I'm so looking forward to reading updates and I hope that foo pulls through quickly from the spay  !!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure she is a girl. The woman at the pet store said she was, but I didn't get a chance to look and at that moment in time I couldn't remember what M/F parts looked like! lol 
After Foo gets spayed, how long will it take for her hormones to subside? She is so moody now. I can't wait to have her spayed. 
So after she's spayed and healed and her hormones go away, I'll try to reintroduce them. I won't try it again until then though. Thankfully she's getting spayed Monday! YAY! :dancingorig:

I've already taken a lot of pictures of her! When she was out for the 5 minutes she was exploring, she periscoped like 3 times, but I couldn't get the picture of it! I was so mad! Because when a tiny baby periscopes, its the most adorable periscope ever! lol 
She also stood up and put her front legs on the wall and I got to see her little back legs all stretched out! I couldn't get the picture of that either. Her little legs are so funny! I love when they're all stretched out like that. I can't wait to see her binky, bunny 500 or in a DBF! I think she is going to be a little wild and spunky. She is already so brave. :dutch


----------



## whitelop (Dec 16, 2012)

Every time I look at the picture of Foo in her new kennel and her disapproving face...I laugh so hard! She has such a grump face for a lop! lol 
I think it has something to do with the space between their eyes. My husband calls it her "stern brow" lmao


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 16, 2012)

whitelop said:


> IAfter Foo gets spayed, how long will it take for her hormones to subside?
> 
> I've already taken a lot of pictures of her! When she was out for the 5 minutes she was exploring, she periscoped like 3 times, but I couldn't get the picture of it! I was so mad! Because when a tiny baby periscopes, its the most adorable periscope ever! lol



takes about a month with females for the hormones to be gone.

Nala periscoped a ton from day 1 and it was SO cute when she was a baby... Gazzles didn't seem to do it at ALL for a while, then one day she learned and it was SO exciting!! (to me, anyway ) I spent ages trying in vain before I finally got a picture of it.



whitelop said:


> Every time I look at the picture of Foo in her new kennel and her disapproving face...I laugh so hard! She has such a grump face for a lop! lol
> I think it has something to do with the space between their eyes. My husband calls it her "stern brow" lmao



hollands and minis always seem to have either an "eeyore" face, a grump face, a mix of the two or they go back and forth. Gaz has an "eeyore" face most of the time, but I've seen her have a grump face, lol.


----------



## JBun (Dec 16, 2012)

I love your little dutchie! I've got a little dutch marked baby too, but mine is 12 weeks, and he's such a snuggler. He's the runt and was about that size at 8 weeks. He was light as a feather and felt like there was hardly anything to him. He was less than 12 oz. Have you weighed her? It's kind of fun to weigh them each week to see how much they gain, plus it helps make sure they are gaining ok. Mine is still smaller for his age but he's chuncked out and has a nice round belly now 

I think it is kind of funny that you started using a little dutchie emoticon as kind of your signature when you posted, and now all of a sudden you bring home a new dutch baby. It's almost like it was a premonition


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh, I just love her and I think Elvira would be lovely for her. 

It will take a while for Foo to settle down after her spay but I´m sure she´ll recover really quickly. And you never know, like me you acquired a girl and after the first month, she turned out to be a he. For me, I must admit, it was quite a shock but it didn´t change a thing, luckily, he had was named for a boy/girl. 

Do take loads of photos. I didn´t take nearly enough and they do grow at such a rate. Now, I probably take far too many, my friends must be sick of seeing bunny pictures. 

Naughty Foo being such a grump. She´s probably jealous, she´s had you a a bunny mummy all to herself and now you´ve gone and got somebody else. Just tell her you´ve got more than enough love for both of them and give her lots of cuddles and treats...I bet she´d forgive you a lots things if you´ve got something for her in your hand lol.

Looking forward to news of Foo´s spay and more pics of little dutchie.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 16, 2012)

Elvira is definitely a cutie, I hope Foo stops being a grump after her spay.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 16, 2012)

"Elvira, my heart's on fire for Elvira. 
Giddy up, oom poppa oom poppa mow mow" 
lol those aren't the lyrics in order, thats just been in my head all night! hahaha. 

So as it turns out, I'm an over bearing bunny mom! lol I checked on Elvira several times last night, I wanted to make sure she was okay. New night in a new house/cage. She was fine. Every time I went into check on them, Elvira would look at me like "okay woman, you've been in here enough. Let me eat my hay in peace!" And Foo would be like "mom, what are you doing? Its the middle of the night, turn that stinking light off!" 
I put a box in there for her with the elephant stuffy that Foo refuses to do anything with. I put some hay in there for her too. She went right in! She is a brave little bunny. haha. I think she's pretty smart too. Since the cage is plastic bottomed with the high sides, I can only get the water bottle so low on it. She can reach it from the bottom on the cage just fine, but she's found out that its easier to drink the water if she puts her front feet on the edge of the litter box. lol And no she won't drink out of a water bowl, I've tried so I didn't have to give her that bottle since it has a little leak. She drinks a lot of water though, has lots of poops and is eating lots and lots of hay! 

And now for Foo. Chris, you were right! She is jealous! She doesn't understand whats going on. I gave her a bite of banana this morning and told her I love her. Hopefully she doesn't think I'm abandoning her tomorrow when I drop her off at the vets office.

Jenny, I don't have a scale  I've never needed one before! But I might look today when I go to the store and see about getting one. She does feel like she weighs nothing, but she doesn't feel boney at all. I also feel her tummy when I pick her up and it always feel squishy and never tight or anything. I so worry about GI issues. 
I know it is funny I was using a dutch emoticon and then I end up with a little dutchie! I was just talking about dutches with someone on here who breeds them, I love them so much! I like her especially because she isn't perfect and half her little nose is white! 
How many rabbits do you have Jenny? If my memory serves me right the bun in your avatar is Dash, but I don't think I know how many other rabbits you have! lol 

Now I'm going to let Foo out, so she can be free for a whole day before she goes to the vet! I need to go to the store in a few too, to get her some greens, special ones to eat before and after her spay! 
Oh, Foo has pooped ALL over her new cage! I know she is just marking it. But there are only like 2 poops in her litter box! She hasn't peed in the cage or anything, only in the box. I put her fur blanket in her cage with her so it smells like her. Even before I had everything in her cage that was hers, I put her litter box in there to see where it needed to go and she went in and used it! Right away! lol She's so smart too. 

One more thing! I know babies can't have greens until they're 12 weeks or older, I'll probably wait longer than that though. Especially since I think she was weaned too early, I don't want to destroy her stomach and cause issues later on down the line. So I have that planned out, but I wanted to say that its SO weird to only give greens to Foo! Like when I gave her her salad last night, I felt like I was leaving the baby out! I didn't give her anything, so don't worry. And this morning when I gave Foo some banana, I felt like I was leaving the Elvira out by not giving her any. lmao I know that sounds nuts. But for me its strange. I share my food with my son, my husband, my animals. So when I only give my food to one animal when two are looking at me, it throws me a little. lmao 
:dutch


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 16, 2012)

Morgan, don´t think you´re been obsessive at all, I worried the same with Bandy as he was taken from his mother around the same age and was tiny, weighed 200 grams, don´t know what that is in ounces but it´s very small. He was only weighed cos we had to take him to the vet 4 days after I got him as he had a poopy bottom and I was so worried he wouldn´t make it but he did and has grown and grown and hopefully stopped growing now !!! He eats for Spain now, he´s a real little glutton but doesn´t get the chance to overeat and he loves binkying and running when he´s out. 

I am sure Foo´s spay will be fine and she´ll be back to normal in no time. Animals do get jealous so just give her time to realise that nothings changed with mummy and that you love her just the same. 

Hope to see Elvira´s progress and she´ll be as big as Foo before you know it. 

And as you can see from my photos, a tiny little creature can become a healthy, happy and binkying little boy or girl with the right bunny mummy and you are so the right mummy Morgan. You´ll see.........

Here´s baby Bandy






Love this photo of him...he used to love sitting on my knee for ages...not so keen on that now. Notice the smelly bottom lol






You can see how small he is on here compared to the soft toys.






And here he is now.....


----------



## JBun (Dec 16, 2012)

I worry about tummy issues too, with my rabbits, but that's mostly cause I've had two sick rabbits with stasis in the past. Not all rabbits are prone to digestive problems. With your baby being so young and small, you will want to keep an eye on her poops for the first week. Look for soft poops and really tiny misshaped ones, but with her eating so much hay i would doubt her having any issues. It's usually the pellets and veggies that can start causing problems with rabbits. I would say after that you are out of the woods as long as you aren't introducing any new foods. And introduce those pellets really slow, with very gradual increases, and she should be fine. The biggest mistake that people make, and the one that often causes stomach problems, is that people just spring a new food on a rabbit, in large amounts, and the rabbits digestion just can't handle it.

After you've had her a couple weeks and she's doing good and there aren't any food changes, like still being transitioned onto pellets, you may be able to start giving her a little bit of veggies. Generally the no veggie rule til 12 weeks, is just cause most people don't understand transitioning a rabbit onto new foods slowly so it's better that the rabbit is older before veggies are given. My rabbit, Baby, was only fed lettuce when I got her, she was really young and kind of a rescue like your baby bun, and she wouldn't eat anything but leafy greens, cause she didn't learn how from her mom. But she was just fine eating green leaf lettuce and cilantro, even as a tiny baby, cause she was used to it. So I think as long as you stick with veggies that are easier to digest, like leafy lettuce, cilantro, parsley, etc., and you very slowly introduce in very small amounts, then she should be fine having them. But that's just if you feel comfortable doing it.

I keep meaning to add my rabbits names and pics to the rabbit list, but never seem to get around to it. Dash was one of my rabbits. She died earlier this year from stasis(which is one of the reasons I'm so vigilant about it now). She was the sweetest rabbit and I was totally bonded to her, so that's why her pic is there. I have 5 adult rabbits ( a grumpy holland and mini lop pair, a cage aggressive snuggly hotot mix - if that makes any sense , and two dwarf hotots that are constantly begging for nose rubs, and yes, I really like hotots), and 5 babies (one of my girl rabbits was pregnant when I got her), one being the dutch marked one that I was talking about. So those are my babies, and I love them all, even the grumpy ones


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 16, 2012)

Would love to see pics of them all...I love the rings around the hotot´s eyes. Bandy is an angora and I think, hotot cross as he has the rings although only one is black. 

I think we all tend to be a bit paranoid, however healthy our rabbits are about GI but feeding them a healthy diet mostly hay and checking them regularly usually works. 

I´m sure little Elvira will be binkying about in no time and wow do they grow quickly


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 16, 2012)

best of luck with Foo's spay tomorrow!

a scale is definitely a nice thing to have - it's fun to see how much they grow, and with adult bunnies, periodic weighing is a good way to catch hidden health issues if the weight changes suddenly.

I know what you mean about only feeding one bunny - sometimes one of mine will get their bit of fruit and the other's off somewhere and gets it later. I always feel bad telling whoever ate first "you already got yours" ><


----------



## whitelop (Dec 16, 2012)

Chris, Elvira is already so friendly! She will come to the front of her cage and stand up to stare at me. She's funny. I'm sure she will be binkying around soon! She doesn't mind being held, as long as you get her close to your body quickly. She will stick her head out of the cage door to get some nose rubs. She's already so brave and sweet! 

Jenny, she has pretty much only had hay. I've given her about 1/2 a teaspoon of pellets last night. She didn't really gobble them up like I thought she would. I got her alfalfa hay today and gave her a smallish handful. I don't want to overwhelm her system. She's eating all the hay though. I'll be honest, I've never seen a rabbit eat this much! She drinks a lot too. I found out today she will drink from a bowl. She was making a mess with her water bottle plus it had a little leak. So I got one with the roller ball in it. She couldn't get enough water out of it. So I gave her Foo's bottle with the stick thing, then gave Foo the ball one because Foo makes a huge mess with water! lol Elvira couldn't figure out how to work the stick one again, so I held my finger on the stick so she could drink, and it filled up a bowl below. Then I held the bowl up to her, she dunked her face into it, sneezed then started to drink! It was adorable. Almost as cute as watching a squirrel drink from my pond today, lol. 
So I put a heavy bowl in there for her with her water bottle too. She's just a thirsty baby! 
I also gave Foo a small handful of alfalfa and she LOVED it! hahaha. 

Foo has been sitting on her litter box grate all day long, to get a better view of Elvira. I let her out earlier and she was digging at the floor next to Elvira's cage trying to get into it. She is just going crazy! While I was sitting in the floor helping Elvira figure out the water bottle, Foo was in her cage and she flopped next to me! She hasn't flopped right next to me like that in a long time! I guess she still loves me and she is still comfortable with me. 

And I have to say, Foo is acting more like a bunny now and less like a carpet lump, as Lisa put it. lol She is more hoppy and more happy looking. She is eating more hay if you can believe that, drinking more water. She seems more like a bunny now! I don't know, its hard to explain but she just seems a little more lively and perky! Maybe bringing a baby home will liven her up and she won't just be a carpet lump for the rest of her life! I can't wait for her to be healed and less bitchy, so I can introduce them. 

Oh and Jenny, I didn't realize you have SO MANY! My lord, that is a lot of rabbit! hahah

Should I make Elvira her own little rabbit fur rug to lay on? Foo LOVES hers, I'm sending it with her for her spay tomorrow. I'm going to make a bigger one for when they're out in the kitchen, to lay on. But I wonder if Elvira would like one? Hmmm... 
:dutch


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm sure she'd love to snuggle up in a coat rug 

it's crazy how much babies eat and drink for their size! getting Foo at 14-16 weeks old, you totally missed the insane growth spurt at 2-3 mos old - they get bigger every day  (mine were gaining an ounce a day for a while, and they're tiny bunnies)


----------



## whitelop (Dec 17, 2012)

Jennifer, Elvira has eaten more than any animal I've ever seen! Every single time I look at her, she is eating! I mean, constantly eating. Its un-freaking-believable how much she eats! 
Her poops are still perfect, not a single strange shape, not a single small one, not a single soft one. They're all perfectly dry and round! I think thats a pretty good thing! 
She seems to be adjusting well, which I'm really glad. 
She is terrified of the washing machine, but she'll have to get used to it. Her fear of the washing machine didn't stop her from constantly eating though! lol She is too funny.


----------



## JBun (Dec 17, 2012)

That's so great that she's friendly right from the start, and it's too cute that she peeks out at you from her cage. I bet you're just loving this  Enjoy it, cause Jennifer's right, they just sprout up overnight. They grow so fast at this age.

I know, it's hard to believe such little babies can eat soooo much! My little guy drinks a ton too! Like twice as much as my adult hotot, and he's half the size! Just one thing on the alfalfa hay. Sometimes it can cause soft poops if they get to much too fast before they've adjusted to it. With her being such a little bun, you may just want to start out with a pinch of it, a couple times a day, to make sure her digestion adjusts to it ok. Haha, I bet Foo loved the alfalfa. My Pip goes crazy for it and anxiously awaits the little pinch of it that I give her each day.

Lol, Foo's probably wondering what the heck is going on and where this little 'rodent' came from. She probably has been thinking that she must be a person, and now seeing the baby has woken up her true bunny self. She has something to be alert and interested in now. Maybe having a little active baby will help her be more active too and have more fun.

Yeah, I know, I have rabbits coming out my ears  I have the rabbits that most normal people wouldn't want - two grumpy girls that are both biters, and two with possible longterm health problems. Plus, that's what happens when you get a rabbit and she's pregnant with 5 babies. Pip is tiny too! Just 2 1/2 lbs, and she had 5 babies! I couldn't believe it. So now is the search for good homes, which is incredibly hard, because I am very picky where my sweet babies end up. I've found one really good home for one baby. Yay!! The people had a house rabbit for 10 years before this, and my baby will be a house rabbit too, so I'm happy.

Well, good luck with the spay tomorrow. Foo will be back home with you before you know it, and back to her old self in no time, minus the hormones  When my two girls got spayed on the same day, afterwards was the only time they were ever able to be together and snuggle. Normally Dakota would attack Baby if she could, but she was too wiped out from the anesthesia, so she just sat there not moving much that first night, and Baby was able to snuggle with her, which Baby loved. That'll never happen again if Dakota has anything to do with it  And of course I didn't get a picture, my phone died ssd:


----------



## whitelop (Dec 17, 2012)

I didn't give her much alfalfa, she still has a whole litter box filled with timothy hay. I just gave her a smallish handful of the alfalfa, Jennifer did say she gave her girls too much at once and Gaz had soft poops. Its amazing what you think about when you're doing things with the rabbits, like who pops into your head. haha. 

Foo has been a little crazy. hahah. Its so weird for me to see her obsessed with something other than me. lol Tonight, I gave her her salad outside of her cage on a big plate between her cage and Elvira's. I heard something so I ran in and they were fine. Then I went and sat in the floor to get Foo to come to me, she wouldn't! She sat next to Elvira's cage staring at her for a solid five minutes and would not come to me! She would look back at me and then look back at the baby. I was shocked. Normally she is all over me but not now! I guess I'm old news.  

I sort of know what its like to have a grumpy bun. Usually Foo isn't that bad unless you reach your hand in her cage. Well, she isn't always like that, just like every other month. Now, hopefully never again! Its difficult to have a grumpy bun, but I only know a little bit about it. I assume you didn't know Pip was pregnant when you got her? Is she purebred hotot? And are her babies? I don't know what I would do if I got a bun that was pregnant! I would lose my mind. I would be so nervous having to find the babies homes, I wouldn't know what to do. I would also be really picky about it. I hope you find really great homes for all of them. Oh and I love hearing about your buns, since I didn't realize you had so many! Feel free to high jack my blog any time to tell me about your bunnies! 

I am still SO nervous about Foo and her spay. I gave her a really big salad tonight and she got a few extra bites of banana. The silly rabbit didn't get out of her cage the whole day, even though the door was open. She only spent a few hours actually out of the cage and most of that time was stalking the baby! lol I told her she needed to run around as much as possible, because it was the last time she was getting out for 7-10 days, she foot flicked me and ran off! Brat! 
I really really hope she does well. Every time I think about it I start to cry because I'm so freaking nervous. I just really love her and she is my heart bunny and I just don't know what I would do if something happened. I'll probably be a nervous wreck tomorrow, so maybe you guys could send us some good wishes and nose bonks. 
I'm going to try to get some sleep now! 
:dutch


----------



## whitelop (Dec 17, 2012)

OMG! I forgot to share my awful experience at petsmart today! 
I had to go there to get alfalfa and baby pellets. My feed store unfortunately doesn't sell baby bunny friendly hay and pellets. I went to one in North Carolina, not the one in a neighboring town.(I should have gone to that one) Anyway, I got some kaytee alfalfa, it looked the same as the oxbow but it was over a dollar cheaper. Its just the 3lb bag of hay. 
I was looking at the pellets and they're all timothy based pellets and most of them were filled with the 'extra' crap pieces. I was hoping to find some oxbow baby pellets, but I only found the oxbow adult bunny basics. They only had 1 kind each for rabbits, guinea pigs, ferrets and chinchillas, the other petsmart has several different rabbit oxbow types. I was in a terrible mood when I was there so I wasn't completely focused. This girl walked by and asked if I needed help, so I asked if they had any alfalfa based baby pellets. She said she would go check. She comes back with 2 other associates, they're looking at all the foods that say ADULT on them and they're like 'oh this one has alfalfa in it' and its FILLED with nuts and berriers and weird things. I told them all I didn't want the stuff with crap in it. They continue to pick up bags of food that were filled with crap. Finally after one of them said 'oh well the third ingredient of this one is alfalfa, is that okay?' I SNAPPED! I said a little too loudly "no! That's not okay! I told all of you several times I don't want the food thats filled with that crap! See all these seeds in here? Rabbits aren't supposed to eat that. See all that cat food looking stuff, they aren't supposed to have that either. See all that dried fruit, its not good for them!"<that part I yelled.) I told them that the only reason they market that stuff is for the owners because people think rabbits want colored pieces of crap in their food because its _fun_ for them to eat. And a rabbit eating all that crap in the food is like us eating a dozen nut covered doughnuts. Then one girl says to me with a total attitude "well, it says its for rabbits!" I told them all that they needed to look up what a rabbits diet was really supposed to be like, and come back and look at that crap and tell me thats what they're supposed to eat! They all just looked at me with their mouths open. Then as I was walking away, I yelled at them "thats what google is for! Learn how to do your jobs!" That part I felt bad about. But come on! How many times do I have to say that I don't want Fiesta Mix Max for my underaged weaned too early rabbit? Jeez, I was really mad. 

Gahhhh...sometimes people are so stupid. They worked there, all their name tags said 'small animal' on them or whatever it says to let you know they work in that area. Maybe that store is special with the special name tags. It should say on the name tag, "don't ask me about rabbit food, because I have no idea about a rabbits diet!" I really think that the stores should train the workers to know at least _a little_ bit about the animals they're selling goods for. 

Yeah, see if I ever go back to petsmart again. I'll grow my own freaking alfalfa before I go back in there! Hopefully this bag that I bought last her a while so I won't really have to worry about it. Thankfully she's only eating a tiny amount!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 17, 2012)

Morgan, don´t you worry, your little Foo will be as right as rain but my three send bunny hugs, nose rubs and lots of kisses for Foo. They´ve had a look at her photo and think she´s really hot and will be thinking about her today. 

Your little Elvira sounds perfectly normal. Bandy ate constantly at that age and look at him now. Mind you, he´s eat constantly now if you let him. Foo sounds like she´s coming round. Can´t wait till you get them together. Foo will be getting much more exercise as they should play and chase each other. I love watching mine race after each other round the living room. Sometimes makes my head spin. And she´ll have someone to cuddle up to and to groom and be groomed. That´s one of the things you´ve missed so far which I love watching. It´s fascinating watching two rabbits or three groom each other, I love seeing Bandy shove his head under Houdini´s head as it´s his way of telling him he´s like his ears cleaning.

Let us know how everything goes today, good thing is you can give Foo her treats right up until she gets to the vets and you should take something with you for her so she can have something when she comes round.


----------



## JBun (Dec 17, 2012)

I just love hearing about Foo! She just seems like quite a character, and you describe her reactions to things so well. It's almost like I'm there watching it  

Pip being pregnant was a surprise and it's been fun raising the babies. They are full dwarf hotot, which is a good thing because I have a better chance of finding good homes for them since they are purebred, but it usually just takes a little longer.


whitelop said:


> Oh and I love hearing about your buns, since I didn't realize you had so many! Feel free to high jack my blog any time to tell me about your bunnies!


Is this a subtle hint to start my own blog?  Sorry, I guess I did get a bit chatty. Just don't ask me about my rabbits again or I might start rambling on about them :humour:
Ok, I'm sorry but I'm just cracking up right now. I missed your post about petsmart, and just read it. That's crazy, it's like they had a brain cloud and didn't hear the first time that you weren't interested in that crappy food. Pretty typical though. They're just there to help sell the products. They don't really know anything about the animal itself. Lol, next year I can just see you growing alfalfa and all of Foo and Elvira's yummy veggies. You're going to have this great garden just for your rabbits ... Do you have a walmart with a small animal section? Mine sells a plain alfalfa based rabbit pellet without corn in it, which is basically what you need for your baby. Also if your feed store has manna pro, that's supposedly a good alfalfa pellet, but I don't know if it comes in something smaller then 50 lb. Your feed store really doesn't have alfalfa hay?

Sending good thoughts your way for you and Foo!


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 17, 2012)

Sending hugs and kisses from Hippogryff and Phoenix for Foo today! 

Make her a care pack for when you bring her in and bring her fur blanket and shell be fine. Do what I did, call a bunch of times. It's stressful and it is nerve wracking but it's not as horrible of a recovery period as what I've read. Foo is a healthy (and feisty) bun shell pull through fine :headflick:

Elvira is a beautiful name and it looks like it suits her well. I still am just trying to grasp that you got a new bun! It's nice because foos hormones will calm down by the time Elviras star coming in and hopefully before then you can get some early bonding time in  

Do post pictures often!! 

Your petsmart story rings true even here in Canada. Sometimes you will get lucky and meet an employee who really knows their stuff but most of the time they don't know anything. The store I work at only sells supplies and they still make us do modules and certification in nutrition.
Sorry pet stores like that anger me. 

Wow new bun still can't get over it! Has your husband warmed up to her yet?


----------



## whitelop (Dec 17, 2012)

JBun said:


> Is this a subtle hint to start my own blog?  Sorry, I guess I did get a bit chatty. Just don't ask me about my rabbits again or I might start rambling on about them :humour:



hahaha. You made me laugh out loud with this! No! I was being serious! I would love to hear all about your buns. You hear all about mine! So really, if you want to chat about them and not have to start your own blog, bring it here! I was being totally serious! 

And no, the feed store I go to is pretty small and they don't have alfalfa hay, they only have coastal because thats what she feeds her horses. They live right next to the feed store and their horses eat that hay. The animal supply store I go to, to get dog food and such doesn't have alfalfa either. They only sell the 6lb mini bales of timothy. But come to think of it, I could probably get him to order the alfalfa for me, we know them personally. I might run up there today to see if he can do that for me! It would probably be cheaper to get a mini bale or something like that, then the bags of kaytee/oxbow. 

I did look at walmart yesterday at the hay and stuff, but I didn't actually look at the foods. They had kaytee forti-diet and then the living world or small world food, whatever its called. I may look and see what they have. I was just grabbing a new water bottle and I got Foo some timothy cubes to play with. 
Would Elvira be okay eating timothy pellets and eating alfalfa and timothy hay? If not, I'll definitely find some alfalfa pellets. I may order them from Sherwood Forest and get the sample bag, since I'm going to work her into pellets so slowly, that 2lb bag should last a long time! lol


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 17, 2012)

whitelop said:


> Foo has been a little crazy. hahah. Its so weird for me to see her obsessed with something other than me. lol Tonight, I gave her her salad outside of her cage on a big plate between her cage and Elvira's. I heard something so I ran in and they were fine. Then I went and sat in the floor to get Foo to come to me, she wouldn't! She sat next to Elvira's cage staring at her for a solid five minutes and would not come to me! She would look back at me and then look back at the baby. I was shocked. Normally she is all over me but not now! I guess I'm old news.



lol, reminds me of the time I caught Nala watching "hammy TV"... probably still trying to figure out what the strange thing is that's in her kitchen 



whitelop said:


> OMG! I forgot to share my awful experience at petsmart today!
> ...
> Gahhhh...sometimes people are so stupid. They worked there, all their name tags said 'small animal' on them or whatever it says to let you know they work in that area. Maybe that store is special with the special name tags. It should say on the name tag, "don't ask me about rabbit food, because I have no idea about a rabbits diet!" I really think that the stores should train the workers to know at least _a little_ bit about the animals they're selling goods for.



if you're stuck with the little bags of alfalfa, they're cheaper at walmart anyway . you might also check Petco's website regularly, as their sale changes periodically - I once got alfalfa for $3.00 a bag. as someone who spent way too much money on little bags of alfalfa, though, I really do recommend tracking down a bale - she'll eat most of it by the time she needs to be weaned off of it.

as for the scene you made at Petsmart... was the manager in the group of employees you yelled at? I really hope so. they NEED to hear how ****ty some of their products are for rabbits and how under-qualified their employees are. if I worked at a pet store, I'd take the time to research the various animals I was in charge of selling stuff for even if they didn't tell me to, just because I wouldn't want to recommend bad stuff.

give Foo a hug for me and tell her I said good luck with her spay today! I'm sure when I wake up, you'll have good news for us 

[edit: so... I can get words like crap, ****, hell and bitchy past the filter, but not "sh*tty" or "pissed"? WTF, lol.]


----------



## whitelop (Dec 17, 2012)

Chris, thank you for your kind words and nose bonks from the boys! 

Michelle, I'M still trying to grasp that I got another bunny! hahah. I'll be honest, I got her on such an impulse, by the time I got home and calmed down a tiny bit I was like "omg, what am I going to do?!" haha. Its still really strange to me. Its going to be really weird letting them out separately for play time, since Foo is always out of her cage. At least she'll be recovering from her spay and will have to stay in for a week or more. lol Maybe the baby will get some out of the cage time. I need to get her a play pen or something, she's so tiny I might lose her in my kitchen! haha 
Most of the people at the pet stores are really stupid when it comes to diet and cages and things like that. Its really awesome to hear that the store you work in requires you to be knowledgeable about animals and their needs! Its pretty refreshing actually. Too bad I'm not in Canada to only shop in the pet store you work in! lol 


FOO UPDATE:
I dropped her off at 8am. I've never been to this vet before, but everyone was SO nice! I was the doctor's only spay today, so when I walked in the receptionist asked if I was dropping off Bunny Foo Foo! haha. The vet tech that took all my information was very rabbit savvy. She made sure I had all of Foo's hay and made sure to tell me that there was a fridge for them to put Foo's cilantro in. She was like, "you have to keep that gut moving! So lots of food for the bun!" it was funny. 
I packed her half a bunch of cilantro, a leaf of romaine and a sprig of rosemary. Her three favorite things, outside of bananas. Then I packed her all her different kinds of hay, in a 1 gallon freezer bag. The hay was filled all the way up! I wanted to make sure she had enough food because I don't know when they'll do the actual spay! haha. I also packed her fur blanket and her little bowl. 

I put her in the carrier and she immediately started eating hay! She's such a little piggy. So I put some cilantro in there for her so she wouldn't be scared and she ate all of it in like 2 minutes! I also gave her a too big bite of carrot. lol She ate hay in the car on the way there and hopefully she will eat while she is at the vets office. 
I think she'll be okay, everyone there was SO nice and they all seemed so knowledgeable about bunnies, so I felt pretty good when I left. I did have a little knot in my throat though.  

OHH. And I've already realized how strange it is without her here. My son eats a banana every morning for breakfast, so as I cut the banana on his plate, Foo gets one end and I get the other. But she wasn't here this morning to get the end.  I had to eat both of them, since Elvira can't have banana's yet. Its weird. 
But I'm going to get Foo's cage cleaned out and vacuumed, clean her litter box and hay box. That way when she comes home she'll have a nice clean cage to rest in. 
I'm going to to have to go to the store though and get her some more cilantro, she ate the two bunches in a little under two days. haha. I gave her a big salad last night and then a small one this morning. I can't wait to see how much she weighs. 

(as I'm tying this, I'm watching my son figure out how to put something in his fleece jacket pocket. lmao he's so funny! he got something in there.) 

Thanks everyone for the thoughts and nose bonks! Foo and I greatly appreciate it! I'll keep everyone posted on her progress and how she's doing. I'm excited to get her home though. :dutch


----------



## whitelop (Dec 17, 2012)

Imbrium said:


> as for the scene you made at Petsmart... was the manager in the group of employees you yelled at? I really hope so. they NEED to hear how ****ty some of their products are for rabbits and how under-qualified their employees are. if I worked at a pet store, I'd take the time to research the various animals I was in charge of selling stuff for even if they didn't tell me to, just because I wouldn't want to recommend bad stuff.
> 
> give Foo a hug for me and tell her I said good luck with her spay today! I'm sure when I wake up, you'll have good news for us
> 
> [edit: so... I can get words like crap, ****, hell and bitchy past the filter, but not "sh*tty" or "pissed"? WTF, lol.]



The filter is baffling to me too! lmao. I laughed really hard at that! Sometimes it will let me put a$shole, but I have to go back and change it because I think better of using the bad words sometimes! But then sometimes the filter gets extra thick and lets nothing through. I don't think bitchy is a word, I used it in an earlier post and you've used it before but technically I don't think its a real recognized word, lol. 
Sometimes I wish I had a filter in real life. What happened to the cute little words it put instead of the cuss words? Those were hilarious! 

I don't think a manager was in the group. lmao they all looked younger than I am, and I'm 23. There was one kind of nerdy guy who was the only one listening and then two girls who were the ones looking at the food not listening to me. The one was a super _______(fill in your own bad word there!) and she was the one who started with the crappy food and then said they were all for rabbits. Surprisingly enough, I didn't cuss at any of them. I said crap instead, because there were children present looking at hamsters. The mom was listening to me though and watching, she was a little impressed with it I think, because they had small animals. There were grabbing little wooden toys and some hay and a little tiny igloo house for their hammies. They didn't buy a hammy, they already had them. I heard the kids talking about them before the workers came over to "help" me. lol 
So I used my personal filter with that one! I'm surprised with myself. 

Anyway, I won't be going back to petsmart and if I do have to go there for whatever reason, I'll go to the other one. They don't sell alfalfa bags at my walmart. Its a stupid walmart that doesn't have all the stuff that bigger ones have I guess. 
I'll just grow my own **** alfalfa and that will be the end of it! lol I will try to find a bale or so before summer. Then I probably won't need to grow it, I can just grow another grass hay. lmao 

Now I'm really rambling. I got very little sleep and have not had a cup of coffee yet. :headflick:


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 17, 2012)

Okay so I'm so sick I barely have enough energy to log on and type this but I wanted to say good luck with Foos spay. I didn't read any of your recent posts and I'm also curious about how the baby is doing but I feel so yucky that reading eve hurts,,,,UHg..,

Back to bed I go but wanted to wish Foo luck and hopefully I'll be back in a day or two.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 17, 2012)

whitelop said:


> OHH. And I've already realized how strange it is without her here. My son eats a banana every morning for breakfast, so as I cut the banana on his plate, Foo gets one end and I get the other. But she wasn't here this morning to get the end.  I had to eat both of them, since Elvira can't have banana's yet. Its weird.
> But I'm going to get Foo's cage cleaned out and vacuumed, clean her litter box and hay box. That way when she comes home she'll have a nice clean cage to rest in.



yeah, it was REALLY weird to me when I had a bunny-free house for a day when the girls got spayed! I spent much of the day deep-cleaning their pen and condo.



whitelop said:


> The filter is baffling to me too! lmao. I laughed really hard at that! Sometimes it will let me put a$shole, but I have to go back and change it because I think better of using the bad words sometimes! But then sometimes the filter gets extra thick and lets nothing through. I don't think bitchy is a word, I used it in an earlier post and you've used it before but technically I don't think its a real recognized word, lol.



bitchy may not be a word, but bitch is and it must not filter that if it doesn't filter bitchy since it filters the "ty" version of sh*t. maybe it thinks it's ok because it can also mean a female dog? who knows. I just think it's weird that crap is ok but sh*t isn't... and it still baffles me that "pissed" is naughty enough to warrant filtering. I was allowed to say "pissed" as a little kid, but got in trouble for saying "dammit".

[edit: *blink* WTF... now I can say pissed? I'm more confused than ever!]


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Foo will be just fine today  She will be very sleepy when she gets home (all rabbits are different as we know, Olivia was very sleepy when she came home). Her appetite wasn't her normal hearty appetite, but she did still eat. So just make sure she is eating something. I didnt pick her up the first few days because I was scared to hurt her. She did pop her incision open so we had to go back to the vet. So, keep an eye on the incision. Other than that, you and Foo will be just fine. 

I know my Walmart carries alfalfa pellets. I know you hate walmart hahaha, but you should check there. 

And if Elvira goes missing, it wasn't me


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 17, 2012)

agnesthelion said:


> Okay so I'm so sick I barely have enough energy to log on and type this but I wanted to say good luck with Foos spay. I didn't read any of your recent posts and I'm also curious about how the baby is doing but I feel so yucky that reading eve hurts,,,,UHg..,
> 
> Back to bed I go but wanted to wish Foo luck and hopefully I'll be back in a day or two.



awww  feel better soon!


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm not sure about how Foo will be after her spay but the vet told me to keep Phoenix confined for atleast a week and then limited space out time for the next few weeks since their skin is so sensitive and thin. Sounds like you took her to a good vet though! She'll be home before no time!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 17, 2012)

Foo went into cardiac arrest coming out of anesthesia, she did not make it. I'm devastated and i don't know what to do with myself. I can't believe it.


----------



## JBun (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh Morgan, I'm so sorry. I'm just so sorry. My hearts just breaking for you. I wish there was something more that I could do for you then just sit here reading this.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 17, 2012)

Morgan, I can´t believe I´m reading this, I was so sure she´d be fine. You must be absolutely devastated. I don´t know what to say as there just aren´t any words to express what I´m feeling, tears pouring down my face. I´d only known her through your blog but felt as though I knew her. My thoughts go out to you and to your family, your little is going to need you as he won´t understand exactly what´s happened. You´ve now got Elvira to look after and it´s not the same as sweet, dear Bunny Foo Foo but she will fill a gap that your precious little girl has left. 

An enormous hug and we´re all here for whatever you need. 

:heartbeat:


----------



## cwolfec (Dec 17, 2012)

I am in complete and utter disbelief and shock....I am so terribly sorry. My deepest condolences to you.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 17, 2012)

holy crap! I couldn't believe the news when I read it, I had to read it like three times. this feels like a horrible dream... I keep wishing I could wake up from it! I can't believe Foo is gone, it was just supposed to be a routine surgery! :tears2:

I don't even know what to say. I feel so awful for you, and for Foo! I feel bad that I was one of the people encouraging you to get her spayed before you decided for sure, and then one of the folks assuring you that it would work out just fine. I'm in tears right now because I know how beloved Foo was to you and how devastated you are... I wouldn't have known what to do with myself if one of my girls hadn't made it.

in retrospect, it's interesting the timing with which Elvira came into your life... it'll never be the same as Foo, but it's a cute little bunny face to hug when you need one the most. sort of like the universe just knew you were going to need each other.

did they say if there was some sort of underlying medical problem that caused it? it's very unusual for a healthy bunny to react that way to anesthesia...

god, I'm SO sorry! I wish I could give you a big hug, I'm sure you could use one right now :tears2:


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm so so sorry Morgan!!  i think this is a shock to all of us; and I know how you feel. I hope you'll be comforted by knowing Foo is in a great place now. ray:


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 17, 2012)

Foo was in a great place already, dammit! it's not fair


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Dec 17, 2012)

It's still hard to believe. When I got off the phone with you earlier, I sat and cried for you. I am so sorry. But, just as we talked earlier, there's a reason you saved little Elvira. There's a reason why you went into that pet store. She will never replace Foo. But I'm sure she will put a smile on your face, even though you cant see it now. You've had so much joy with her already. I really wish I could say something that would comfort you right now, but I am still at a loss for words. We have become close over the past week of talking on the phone and I am feeling your pain. I wish we lived loser and I could just drive over


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 17, 2012)

Imbrium said:


> Foo was in a great place already, dammit! it's not fair



^ This is very true! 

I'm glad you rescued Elvira; there was a reason why you found her when you did. I hope she can make you feel better! :in tears:


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 17, 2012)

Dammit the world´s so unfair. I don´t how many times I´ve come back her to check but it is true and I still can´t take it in. I feel so angry and frustrated that this happened and that such a gorgeous little girl was lost. 

Elvira is going to be your way of holding on to Foo´s memory and she will be counting on you for lots of love and hugs and to give her a wonderful home. She needs you more than ever to help her grow and learn as she´s lost her friend as well. Your son will need your help to understand what happened to Foo as you can see that he adored her. Fate is a funny thing and Elvira was there for a reason and you took her home because she was meant to be with you. The great thing is that she´ll have a wonderful life just as wonderful as Foo´s was.

I was looking for something which expresses what we all feel and I thought this summed it up:

A heart of gold stopped beating
Four little paws at rest
God broke my heart but this I know
He only takes the best

God bless you Foo


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry Morgan. :hearts


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Invisible bunny

Wake up Mum, wake up quick!
I have to stop your nightmares or you'll get sick.
I'm still here Mum I've not gone
Instead I'm just in spirit; I'm now an invisible bun.
Don't cry Mum
I can't bare to see you sad,
You were my best friend
The best a bunny could have.

When you sleep in the night
I'm lying by your side
I listen to your heartbeat
And I nuzzle you with pride.
Sometimes I bring my bunny friends
Just to let them see
The one who was my Mum
The special one to me.

In the morning when you wake Mum
I miss your lovely smile,
You can still wave 
You see, I can still see you, although you can't see me?

I follow you around
I'm the shadow in the corner of your eye,
I'm still your little bunny
Invisible 
And I will never die.


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 17, 2012)

I am so sorry to read about this Morgan


----------



## whitelop (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you guys so much. I don't know how to say how appreciative I am of all of your thoughtful words. 
I am so sad she is gone and so in shock still. I loved her so much. 

Jennifer, the vet did say that there was a chance she did have an underlying heart or respiratory condition that I wasn't aware of, and that he couldn't hear with his stethoscope. He was very upset that she passed. He was a wonderful doctor and very nice. He has english lops of his own, so he knows what its like to have a rabbit and love a rabbit. She passed away in a very loving and kind vet tech's arms, he was SO upset. He cried to me and apologized so many times. I just thanked him for being there with her in her last moment. I'm so thankful he was there with her. 

When I got home with Foo, I sat in the floor with her and cried and pet her for the last time. Elvira stood up at the side of her cage and watched me. I put Foo in her box with her fur blanket and her little pink dog. I then sat on the floor and scratched Elvira's nose through the bars of her cage. I opened her cage and she hopped out on her own, ran straight for Foo's cage and jumped right in and started to eat Foo's hay. Then she scampered off and explored. 
I think there is a reason I have Elvira, I think she is going to help me heal from this. She already has in a way, by just being here with me. 

I may have to move passed this blog though and start another one for Elvira. I don't know if I can look at a lot of this and the name of it is heart breaking. 
We've decided to nick name Elvira, Ellie. 

Again, thank you everyone for your thoughts and hugs and nose bonks. I really appreciate it, and I know Foo does too. I really do love you guys.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh no! you lost your pretty Bunny Foo Foo . I can't even tell you how sorry I am . I really wish you didn't lose your heart bunny .

Maybe you can start a new blog for Ellie. Like Michelle (holtchick) did when she lost her heart bunny.

RIP beautiful Foo. We are all going to really really miss you.


----------



## missyscove (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Foo. I know what it's like as a rabbit owner to lose a pet too soon and I know what it's like from the veterinary side to have a patient pass after an elective procedure. I want to reassure you that you made all the right decisions in choosing to have her spayed (although I'm sure it doesn't feel that way). I'm sure that in her passing she was pain free and knew she was loved.


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 17, 2012)

I am extremely saddened by the news! I cannot believe Bunny Foo Foo is gone... I hope she will meet Peter over the bridge and comfort her. 
Know that she knows you loved her very much and that she will still be around and be there for you in spirit. 
I can still feel Peter with me and right now more so than at other times, it's actually making me cry at the thought of it. 
It was just her time, and yours to let go, it may feel so soon, but as has been said, this is part of a larger plan. 
Elvira really did come to your life at the right time, the same way Phoenix coincidentally came into mine. She will help heal the pain. 
As time goes on it will be easier but there are times that I still cry when I see pictures or think of memories of Peter.

We're all sending you warm hugs and wishes from my household :angelandbunny: . 

*B.I.P. Bunny Foo Foo. :heartbeat:*


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 17, 2012)

What the.........?

Morgan I am beyond stunned. I thought maybe I was in a big Nyquil haze and misread this. My jaw just dropped and my eyes blurred with tears

Oh Morgan what can I say, I am just so very, very sorry. This is not fair. A spay is not supposed to be a risky surgery and I encouraged you!! Omg, I'm just still in disbelief....

I know what it is like to lose a pet you love. My heart is just breaking for you. 

I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. This is so redundant but I just cannot express how sorry I am, I just told my husband and he can't believe it either 

I'm sure I will be able to offer more words of encouragement after I let this sink in.....

RIP little Foo. Binky free.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 18, 2012)

:happyrabbit:Morgan, Í´m still so sad about Bunny Foo and so weepy. It´s so hard to explain to non bunny people exactly why I feel as I do about this gorgeous little girl. You are such a strong person and she´ll always be right there in your heart just where she´s always been. I think it gives us all a little jolt when something like this happens and makes us our appreciate our own bunny loves that little bit more. She had a wonderful, happy life just as Ellie will. Your blog was my start on RO and it´s was convinced me that this was a great place to be with other bunny slaves who adore their boys and girls. 

I really look forward to reading about Ellie´s adventures and seeing her grow from a tiny baby into a wonderful adult.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Dec 18, 2012)

I just got off a plane in my favorite place to run away to. I've been looking forward to this since I bought the tickets in October. I'm being treated for the depression that has plagued me for a decade. I need this break.

But...

I want to turn right around and go home and hug my bunny. Reading of Foo's unfair passing now has me terrified to be away from Monty, even though she's in the mostly able hands of my sweetie. Binky in peace, Foo. I will miss your stories and my heart hurts for Morgan.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 18, 2012)

I just cleaned out Foo's cage for the last time. I think it just broke my heart all over again. 
I keep shaking my hands thinking that I can shake away the sadness. Its not working. I feel so weak right now. 

Missy, I hope you find the help you need. I know Monty is safe with your boyfriend, she will be fine. But when you get home hug her tight. She's such a beauty and she lives in a great home with you has a mom. 

I want to thank everyone for your kind words. You guys are definitely helping me get through this. I won't be on this blog much because it hurts my heart. I just wanted to say I cleaned her cage out for the last time. I made Elvira a blog though, so if you guys want to, you can keep up with her on that one. It makes me feel better and useful if I write about her. It helps me get to know her and get closer to her. 

The next time I'll be on this one will probably be to post pictures of Foo's clay paw prints. The vet made them for me. They'll be done at the beginning of the week. I miss her so much. Thank you all for following Foo's blog and making it something special. Thank you for giving her life a little bit more meaning. I really really enjoyed writing about her and I'm going to miss that so much. I enjoyed it more than words, like I enjoyed her more than words. 
But any of you feel free to come by here to reminisce about her or post something if you happen to think about her, thats what I'll be doing. Though, I probably won't do much looking at the pictures, they make me so sad. You guys have been so great to me, thank you. :hearts: :dutch


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 18, 2012)

*hug*

that's so sweet of your vet to make casts of Foo's wittle bunny feet.

I'm so glad you've got little Ellie... I'm looking forward to watching you discover her personality as she grows!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh Foo, I miss you so much. I can't walk into the kitchen without thinking you're in there and when you're not, I freeze up and just stand there. I found myself in the kitchen a lot today just standing there, not knowing what I was doing. I'm having such a hard time with this, I didn't think I would ever be in this place. I didn't think you would ever leave me. My heart hurts so bad. I washed all your dirty blankets today so I could give the baby a blanket to sleep on. Its the last time I'll wash all your white fur off those blankets, the last time I'll pick it out of the lint trap in the dryer. 
I really miss feeding you bananas in the mornings and at dinner time. I miss that so much. I also miss your dewlap. I don't know what to do without you here, I have no routine now. My day today was so strange and empty feeling. You were missing to feed lunch and dinner to. I didn't have to take the time out to wash and rip up your greens, because you weren't here to eat them. I cooked dinner and didn't have any company, so I cooked in silence. I let Ellie out and she is obsessed with your cage, she won't stay out of it and she can get through the bars. So I let her eat your hay. She fits in your hay box, and I gave her your litter box. 
I'm so exhausted from crying, but I cried less today. Maybe I'll cry even less tomorrow, but I don't think so. 

I'm really struggling with this bun, I'm having the hardest time without you here. Ellie makes me feel better though, she makes me feel like there is reason to go into the kitchen other than for food. I'm so glad I have her, but she isn't you. I wish you were here big girl. I love you. 


I'm sorry for anyone who is reading this, its so sad. I'm so sad and I don't know what else to do. I'm having the hardest time. I don't want anyone to think that I'm neglecting my son or other animals, because I'm not. I'm just so dazed and I'm just kind of lost. Not to mention, I haven't talked very much today or eaten very much. I never thought that losing her would be so hard. 

Whoever said, "its better to have loved and lost, then to have never loved at all" obviously never loved a rabbit.


----------



## JBun (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. I'm crying with you, not only because I remember what it was like when I went through it, but because I really liked Foo. You do cry a little less each day. Try and find things to help distract you. It's ok to cry, but I know for me, I didn't want to be crying all day, so having something I had to be busy with, helped a little. Is it hard having Ellie in the kitchen? If it is, maybe you could move her into a different room, just for a little while.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 19, 2012)

be sad here all you want - that's what we're here for! we understand how hard it is to lose your heart bunny and how lost you must feel without her. if talking makes you feel better, we're happy to listen


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 19, 2012)

I was thinking a lot about you and Foo yesterday as it was 7 years since my dad went, it doesn´t seem that long ago so I´ve been pretty weepy about everything this week, don´t know why. When I come on here, I have to grab a box of tissues, I sure am using them up quick. I asked him if he wouldn´t mind keeping an eye on her and giving her a nice nose rub and a stroke of her lovely ears from us. 

These first few weeks will be the hardest but you have Elvira to help you heal and she´ll be your reason to start again and give another bunny a loving and wonderful home. She is just soooo lucky to have you. 

Our pets give us so much selflessly and trust us with their lives. Foo was only here a short time but she sure landed in the right place. Let the healing process takes it course and one day soon, you´ll be laughing at your memories instead of crying for your loss. Pain is the punishment for loving so much but if you didn´t have the pain, you wouldn´t be able to appreciate the joy she´s given you. 

Sorry for rambling but I feel so bad for you and wish there was something more I could do.


----------

